# What does your current project look like now?



## Sped Man

Here is my current project. It is a 1939 Colson. I started with just the crank and sprocket.


----------



## rustyspoke66

Sears Chief. I guess you have to start some where.


----------



## Larmo63

*Still dreaming....*

I'm a bit closer than you guys.....


----------



## Nickinator

when I got it.



how it looks now.



when I got it.



How it looks now.




Nick.


----------



## okozzy

*As always, got my hands full*

Maybe that's why I can't seem to be able to finish any of them.


----------



## Sped Man

Nickinator said:


> when I got it.
> 
> 
> 
> how it looks now.
> 
> 
> 
> when I got it.
> 
> 
> 
> How it looks now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick.




Nice job cleaning up the Clipper. Cool bike! Your Mercury Pacemaker looks awesome. What do you plan on doing next to the Mercury Pacemaker?


----------



## Sped Man

rustyspoke66 said:


> Sears Chief. I guess you have to start some where.




I thought I had it rough!


----------



## Nickinator

Thanks! The clipper turned out great, as for the pacemakers status I currently have too many projects on my hands and its been put in the shed and also on the fence about selling it.

Nick.



Sped Man said:


> Nice job cleaning up the Clipper. Cool bike! Your Mercury Pacemaker looks awesome. What do you plan on doing next to the Mercury Pacemaker?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

46 sneak peek
View attachment 101206
View attachment 101207
Dark brown fenders are mine


----------



## partsguy

I'm now down to two project at a time, one is in the process of slowly coming back together. The other is in the market for a a whole new drive train, minus the rerailers. Crank, chainring, chian, wheels, it needs it all!


----------



## Terry66

It looks exactly like it did when I got it back in November.....one day I am fixing it, the next day I am selling it, then fixing it...


----------



## rollfaster

*that thing is beautiful*



Larmo63 said:


> I'm a bit closer than you guys.....




love these old hanging tank schwinns.


----------



## jkent

57 spitfire said:


> love these old hanging tank schwinns.




What type of seat is on this bike? I have one just like it but have no idea what it goes on. Anyone out there that could help me out? It has the metal lip around the outer edge, just like this one.


----------



## widpanic02

*!*

It's called a streamlined mesinger . It's the saddle usedv
 On high end prewar Schwinns , such as the aerocycle , cycle plane, etc. They are my favorite saddle . I'm 6'3 215 so they hold up well for big guys like me.


----------



## Sped Man

This bad boy is another project I have. I sent the seat out to have it redone. Bob gave me the good news today that the seat is finally done. I should have it in 3-4 days. Can't wait. Will post photos.


----------



## Sped Man

So far so good.  Made some head way. With an additional 1 million dollars invested in it,  I will have a really cool $700 bike  





A true money pit!


----------



## Richardnew

Richard Newton
Bianchi Project


----------



## Rustafari

Sped Man said:


> So far so good.  Made some head way.




Nice looking bike!  Do you happen to have stencils for the darts?  I have the same bike but it had been stripped when I got it.


----------



## jacdan98

*1936 Elgin Robin*

Looking for a front fender I will buy a project Robin that has a front fender? View attachment 102650


----------



## SirMike1983

Sped Man said:


> This bad boy is another project I have. I sent the seat out to have it redone. Bob gave me the good news today that the seat is finally done. I should have it in 3-4 days. Can't wait. Will post photos.




Those tall frame Meads are really nice.


----------



## catfish

I don't know that this is realy a project.... I might change a few things. But I'm happy the way it is for now. But it is my newest thing.


----------



## jd56

*new departure braekdown*

Working on a replacement wheel I got from Eric for my DX.
Dealing with brake discs and reinstalling the New Departure Hub....second one I've done.
Tedious to say the least.









had to break in my new antique medical tool sterilizer ( it is the heated model...Pelton of Detroit)
Filled it with wd40 and dropped the soaking tray...pretty cool.
Thanks Mitch.


----------



## Sped Man

Rustafari said:


> Nice looking bike!  Do you happen to have stencils for the darts?  I have the same bike but it had been stripped when I got it.




Nope, I don't have a stencil. I am not quite sure how I am going to go about painting it. I want to do something different with it. If I repaint it to look original I won't even get back what I put into it. I am better off making it into something I like. These bikes really don't sell. I saw a completely restored one on Ebay for $750. No one bidded on it. He dropped the price to $650 and it still hasn't sold. It is definitely a sad time to sell a redone bike.


----------



## Sped Man

My seat finally showed up from Bob. I shipped it to him in April. Total cost to restore including shipping slightly over $230.


----------



## Old Man Wolf

*Pile Of Parts...*

My "newest" project is a "pile of parts" at best for now...




... and I doubt I'll go much farther until I get all the parts to build a matching ladies too!

(Of course there's still a little problem of a bad fork I'm trying to get resolved...)

... but it'll get there in due time!
Of course I don't think this thing looks Anywhere Near as exciting as Sped Man, Nicinator & Larmo63's projects do!!!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy


----------



## Lraybike

I would post a picture but it's still in someones barn or garage!


----------



## jd56

Update...finally.
 Installed the tires and the S2s. Finished greasing all the bearings and attempted to straighten the fork somewhat....its better.
Took a test ride and it is smooth.
The DX is nicer that I thought it would be.









Gave it to the nephew since he found out there was a Starlet on the way for his sister.





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56

65 Western Flyer Strato Flyer.
Chrome frame is as usual, in need of removal. The nephew and I started scrapping the damaged clear coat. Long way to do on this one. The last frame needed the clear coat removed took 3 months.





Before disassembly





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 37fleetwood

I suppose I should get one finished before I start another, but you know how it is...
anyway, here's the latest in it's current state.


----------



## DirtNerd

My dads Liberty badged Schwinn. Just need my wheels back from the truing stand then add the original Whizzer engine.  











Sent from my garage


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

jd56 said:


> Working on a replacement wheel I got from Eric for my DX.
> Dealing with brake discs and reinstalling the New Departure Hub....second one I've done.
> Tedious to say the least.




*FYI .... New Departure does have a tool that makes the reload of the whole cleaned up internal set up a easy reload into the hub -- *

The tool basically allows you to snug down the brake disc assembly onto the rear axle & load the lined up assembly through the rear hub - remove the tool & spin the cog on - bearing race - lock nut - washer & axle nut  ... I don't have a pic currently .. but maybe someone else does .. found the tool on the large auction site ... 

*ride vintage .. Frank*


----------



## fatbike

*my project*

36 Colson flyer. I've had it about three years now, one of my favorite bicycles to ride and Colson's. When I got and the parts located after. The handlebar is not necessary Colson issued but indeed an early 36ish texashorn one which I really enjoy, has a very good feel when riding. The front fender had it original horn light hole patched up so I finally drilled it out and added the lite and added the long feather which is appropriate for a deluxe tall frame but it was from a girls bicycle so I had to drill the right additional ones as it is on a boys. Tough guard to come across. The rack however which is also a 35-36 tubular issued one for high end Colson in those years is nearly impossible to locate. It is missing a brace. Still a project in the works.


----------



## Ron g

*dx*

I got this from a CABE'r  about a month ago. I've been having some fun with it.


----------



## jd56

58 Starlet....serviced, added a seat, hours and hours of wd40 / 0000, some major waxing and buffing....and oh added her pink balloon tires with replacement heavy duty spoked S2s.
Tight fit but that's what she wanted..."PINK".






NEXT.......

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sped Man

jd56 said:


> 58 Starlet....serviced, added a seat, hours and hours of wd40 / 0000, some major waxing and buffing....and oh added her pink balloon tires with replacement heavy duty spoked S2s.
> Tight fit but that's what she wanted..."PINK".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT.......
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2




Looks better than I remember. Great job restoring her. Those pink tires really take it over the top!


----------



## jd56

Thanks Eric....couldn't have done it without your help my friend.
You ever need my help here in my area please don't hesitate to contact me.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sped Man

Current condition of my Colson Project. I am currently waiting for my  new wheels and chain to arrive. The last thing on the list of things to pick up is a long spring seat. Then the real challenge begins. What paint scheme should I employed?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Project with wheels I hijacked from my gfs bike hehehe
View attachment 104917


----------



## Sped Man

This is a photo of my next project hopefully.





Post #500  sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## TexasDart

Before and during....ordered the new whitewall tires, pedals and grips should look a little better next week.


----------



## sqrly

Here is mine.  Still dont know what it will look like when complete.


----------



## daved66

*1936?  schwinn, from a fellow caber~*

looking for a tank, rack . chainguard if anyone has one~


----------



## dougfisk

daved66 said:


> looking for a tank, rack . chainguard if anyone has one~
> 
> 
> View attachment 106047




Nice bike, good luck with your search


----------



## Richardnew

Richard Newton
Bianchi Blog


----------



## Sped Man

Progress update on second project. I installed new wheels, and a few screws. The hardest part was rebuilding the pedestal lamp top. It had a holes on each side of the top. I managed to rebuild it with Epoxy and fiberglass. 







As you can see I have a slight problem, the new paint on the pedestal light top is too light. I have to age it somehow. This top had rust holes on each side. I  managed to rebuild it with Epoxy, fiberglass, and body filler.


----------



## decotriumph

*1936 Silver King*








As I got it. It will stay assembled until I gather some more parts. Leon Dixon informed me today that it has the wrong fork truss rods. He says these are for a Hawthorne Durilium. Apparently they are different. Also the rear Eclipse hub is wrong (should be a Morrow) so the wheels are probably wrong, too. Seems this uneducated newbie might have been taken advantage of on one of his early purchases. Lesson learned.


----------



## chitown

decotriumph said:


> Leon Dixon informed me today that it has the wrong fork truss rods. He says these are for a Hawthorne Durilium. Apparently they are different.




The truss rods are also the same on the base model Silver Kings, not just Hawthorne's. The deluxe ones you want have a curve at the top. Like KingSilver's wonderful example:

M1 (with lock)




M2 (without lock)


----------



## Larmo63

I actually like to get my whole bike together before I show it.

I know, buzz kill.


----------



## oldfart36

I hate to admit it but this is how it sits right now. Long story!

I'm basing my build on my late 40's CWC. I've been wanting to do a military bike and a steampunk bike, so I'm going to combine the two in this one.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

1946 BA107 just waiting on smalls and rims


----------



## decotriumph

chitown said:


> The truss rods are also the same on the base model Silver Kings, not just Hawthorne's. The deluxe ones you want have a curve at the top. Like KingSilver's wonderful example:
> 
> M1 (with lock)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M2 (without lock)




Thanks for the pictures, Chitown. That will help in my quest.


----------



## Sped Man

Reconstructed the front pedestal lamp top. It looks far better now. 

Before: Rust had eaten holes on the top of the pedestal cover. 

Oscar Goldman: A pedestal cover barely there: a lamp barely complete.
Gentlemen we can rebuild it
We have the technology
We have the capability to make the worlds first bionic lamp
This Firestone pedestal lamp will be that lamp
Better than it was before
Better, Stronger, Brighter







After surgery: 









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoLs0V8T5AA


----------



## jd56

1950 HUFFMAN DELUXE Western Flyer

Before





Today...still working on the bikes cleanup






Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56

*67 ?? Western Flyer Sabre Flyer*

Finally got the frame and rear rack painted. 
Started putting the Sabre Flyer back together tonight.

It's time to get this 2 year old project done. Need to find a nice western flyer red seat. Not sure what to look for though. Having never seen this bike before except with the other one I had...I can't find a catalog with the bike in it to see what type of seat was used.

The pictures below have a Schwinn seat and not staying on it.
I think I'll look for one of these black pleated seats that's pictured on the Strato Flyer in the catalog below (wouldd like a red pleated seat though). 
However the bike on the left looks like the same tank as my Sabre Flyer in red....no springer front fork though like mine. Probably that belted crash rail seat in black is or should be correct.


----------



## wrongway

Still kicking myself for passing on that one! I'm liking these frames more and more...........


----------



## bricycle

Sped, great job on the "Alien" top!!


----------



## Sped Man

bricycle said:


> Sped, great job on the "Alien" top!!




Thanks, nice sombrero hombre  I really dig your avatar photo.


----------



## reginald

*My summer money hole*

So I laughed at Sped Man's post about the Colson being a money pit.....Here's mine.  I thought this local 200$ schwinn would be a cheap summer project.  Wheels, stems, bars, etc were rotten.....so  I got carried away with repro parts and had to have that SA kickback hub.  Still need a chain, kickstand, etc......just a little more money, right?


----------



## Sped Man

reginald said:


> So I laughed at Sped Man's post about the Colson being a money pit.....Here's mine.  I thought this local 200$ schwinn would be a cheap summer project.  Wheels, stems, bars, etc were rotten.....so  I got carried away with repro parts and had to have that SA kickback hub.  Still need a chain, kickstand, etc......just a little more money, right?




So how much in the hole are you in? Looks like a lot! If your wife isn't around spill the beans. I still haven't gotten to where you are at in my restoration of  the 1939 Colson. I am a few million dollars off. I am still debating if I should paint it or just file for bankrupcy right now. :o


----------



## reginald

*...summer money hole*

Sped,  I've broken 8 bills for sure, total, and am warp speeding past 9 if I get all the acutriments(reflectors, flap, horn(fake one now), etc).  Don't worry.....she never visits this site.  She loves the bikes, but couldn't care less how they come about.


----------



## reginald

*by the way,*

BTW, I like what you did with the firestone.  That looks like an easier/less expensive project, AND it looks awesome, AND you got it back on the road.


----------



## Sped Man

reginald said:


> BTW, I like what you did with the firestone.  That looks like an easier/less expensive project, AND it looks awesome, AND you got it back on the road.





I am waiting for a set of handlebars to come in. That is the final piece to the puzzle. Buying a fully painted bike is definitely the way to go. I have no more intentions of doing ground up restoration again. It is a waste of money. My mom use to tell me "El barato sale caro". Translated into English it means  "cheap things turn out expensive in the end".  I should have listen to her more. She was wise beyond her years. It is a shame she is gone now.


----------



## reginald

*Mom's right!*

I still like the rust buckets, cause you can do as you please to them without insulting anyone.  I definitely am trying to find projects that are complete, or nearly so.  The thrill of chasing parts is gone for me.  Easy repro parts (and good looks) made me want to do this bike. 
   I got my "snap tank" 6 years back for 400$.  A real deal nowadays.  I don't know what I will do with it.  Part is original paint-the fenders/guard/rack were painted. For now it looks cool and isn't costing me a dime more.  Check it out.....


----------



## wheelygirl

Nothing special or flashy but this has kept my hands out of trouble while I'm working on my Schwinn.

Late 50's AMF Skyrider 24" wheels  It was a little small for me to ride as it was so I just added a longer seat post and more comfortable handlebars, refurbed and repainted, new chain, new pedals, new tires. She rides really nice now. 

Before





After


----------



## Sped Man

reginald said:


> I still like the rust buckets, cause you can do as you please to them without insulting anyone.  I definitely am trying to find projects that are complete, or nearly so.  The thrill of chasing parts is gone for me.  Easy repro parts (and good looks) made me want to do this bike.
> I got my "snap tank" 6 years back for 400$.  A real deal nowadays.  I don't know what I will do with it.  Part is original paint-the fenders/guard/rack were painted. For now it looks cool and isn't costing me a dime more.  Check it out.....




Nice bike. I started my Colson project with only the sprocket. Several million dollars later I have a complete bike that cost me more than a 95% original one.


----------



## Sped Man

wheelygirl said:


> Nothing special or flashy but this has kept my hands out of trouble while I'm working on my Schwinn.
> 
> Late 50's AMF Skyrider 24" wheels  It was a little small for me to ride as it was so I just added a longer seat post and more comfortable handlebars, refurbed and repainted, new chain, new pedals, new tires. She rides really nice now.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After




Great job wheelygirl. I thought it was a totally different bike.


----------



## wheelygirl

Thank you Sped Man. I found her crammed in the corner of a little cluttered dirty shop. Front wheel and fender off but I kind of liked the lines. She was marked at $35 but the guy saw me looking and said 15 bucks would take her and all I could say was deal. I still have a little cleaning on the rims. I got a bit lazy. I know she doesn't have the flashiest pedigree but it was good experience for future projects. I did save the old weldmaster and AMF stickers  I just clear coated them and painted carefully around them. It was fun and she really rides surprisingly nice. The lace effect on the tank was a first for me and fun.


----------



## mike j

Nice job. That bike looks like a fun ride.


----------



## Bicycle Belle

wheelygirl said:


> Nothing special or flashy but this has kept my hands out of trouble while I'm working on my Schwinn.




After







[/QUOTE]

I love what you did wheelygirl! That's one thing I love about 60s middleweights...you can customize them and not feel guilty because they're not considered too collectible. 
Here's what I did with my '64 Huffy Galaxie:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=592&attachmentid=27265


----------



## wheelygirl

I really like that Bicycle Belle.  I didn't get super creative but it was a lot of fun and I hopefully learned some skills. I did learn pinstripes are pretty hard and you better get the right tools for the job. And you're exactly right. I liked that I didn't have to feel guilty or feel a need to conform to a style.


----------



## bricycle

Great paint!!!


----------



## wheelygirl

Thanks bricycle. Rattle cans are great. The paint cost more than the price of the bike


----------



## mike j

*Mass. swap meet pick up*



wheelygirl said:


> Thanks bricycle. Rattle cans are great. The paint cost more than the price of the bike



  I'm all for Rattle cans myself. Grabbed this for my wife two weeks ago at the Webster, Mass. swap meet. The patina was of the sucking chest wound, battery acid dripping down the fender from the headlight variety. To my wife, patina is a four letter word, rust. Cleaned up whatever I could. Painted the front fender, light, chain guard, rack & tank, which came with it ,but not original. Tried to keep it as original as possible, deviated a little on the chain guard. Probably going to get white block pedals for it, and better grips  Has two holes on rear fender for a reflector, anyone know the type it would take?


----------



## sahiri

*New here- my first project*

Hello all!

I stumbled upon this site and what a great spot! A few months ago we found this old '76 Sears Free Spirit that was in pretty rough shape. While it did roll it wasn't much fun. We decided to tear it down and clean it up. We weren't intending on going original since there are a million Free Spirits on the road. We cleaned all the parts and repainted the bike. Added new dark blue pinstripes instead of white. I preserved the original stickers that I could. Let me know what you all think!


----------



## mike j

Looks nice, that blue you chose makes it look more classic, seat looks great with it. Chain may take me awhile, but it's certainly interesting.


----------



## Nick-theCut

My project looks like this



One day I hope it looks like this 



Waiting for its day of eggcellence!


----------



## sbusiello

sahiri said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I stumbled upon this site and what a great spot! A few months ago we found this old '76 Sears Free Spirit that was in pretty rough shape. While it did roll it wasn't much fun. We decided to tear it down and clean it up. We weren't intending on going original since there are a million Free Spirits on the road. We cleaned all the parts and repainted the bike. Added new dark blue pinstripes instead of white. I preserved the original stickers that I could. Let me know what you all think!
> 
> View attachment 112361View attachment 112362
> View attachment 112363View attachment 112364
> View attachment 112365View attachment 112366




how did you cleanup the sticker? did you recolor it in by hand with markers?


----------



## sahiri

sbusiello said:


> how did you cleanup the sticker? did you recolor it in by hand with markers?





Oddly enough, no. The masking tape I used to cover while painting was enough to clean off the crud. I was quite happy with the results.


----------



## ReVo

Here she is, my 65 typhoon. She's been torn down now, but I've managed to find most all the parts I need for her. =)

-Ron-


----------



## Sped Man

Finally finished the Firestone. 





I am currently looking for another project.


----------



## sbusiello

That is looking great. Did you repaint it yourself too?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Houndog

!935 Rollfast.....


----------



## Tin machine

*very cool base frame*

awesome frame to base your project on , hope you do it justice ?


----------



## jd56

*Sabre Flyer update*

Other than the lights and finding lenses this puppy is done...very please with the end result.
Repainted the frame after stripping it to bear metal, also repainted the black portion of the rear rack.


----------



## Rivnut

*1970 Typhoon*

I found this in a horse trailer










Used some oxalyic acid, rolled the fenders, and new paint and decals.


----------



## silvertonguedevil

Nice job on that!!


----------



## Richardnew

*Raleigh Grand Prix*





This one is coming along nicely. Right now I have it all apart and most of the parts have been cleaned.  It's one of the Dutch Raleighs.

Richard Newton
*Bianchi Restoration*


----------



## Houndog




----------



## jimmiroquai

Before:




After:


[/URL]

Still need to fix/replace a few things though.  A big Thank You!!! to the great folks at the cabe for the help!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Nice .....*

Great before & after ... worthy bike to restore & bring back from the "red zone" ... ride vintage .. Frank



jimmiroquai said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Still need to fix/replace a few things though.  A big Thank You!!! to the great folks at the cabe for the help!


----------



## jacdan98

*My Klunker 1937 "Undressed Robin"*

My Klunker not going for correct! View attachment 115992

jack


----------



## 37fleetwood

oh Jack, what are we going to do with you! you're not supposed to build a clunker out or a Robin! how many Robins do you have anyway? wait don't answer that, it will just make me jealous...

anyway here's the most recent photo of my "not as spectacular as Jack's" project 1934 Huffman Dixie Flyer. it's all one color now. not sure what to do, I've found small bits of original paint. it was bright red with white darts. somehow bright red just doesn't look as good on an earlier bike as it does on a '50's bike.
sorry the photo is so bad, it was at the Tour De Fat this last weekend. (first time I have ridden it. rides great)


----------



## bricycle

Is that my old battery tube???


----------



## 37fleetwood

bricycle said:


> Is that my old battery tube???




I dunno, I traded it from OldHotrod Dave Pease.


----------



## jacdan98

Scott,
  Nice bike how was the Tour de fat San Diego? I went to the Tour de fat San Francisco.
View attachment 116072View attachment 116073


----------



## 37fleetwood

jacdan98 said:


> Scott,
> Nice bike how was the Tour de fat San Diego? I went to the Tour de fat San Francisco it was cool. The Robin, I wanted to make a classic beach cruiser not a classic classic I have my Aerocycle for that. Can't wait to see you guys again and do some riding!!
> View attachment 116072View attachment 116073




it was ok, I'm not much of a beer drinker. but as always, we hang out and talk for hours every time we go somewhere.
heard a rumor you were moving to San Diego. maybe we can get you up to the Cyclone Coaster rides?
is that the same Robin you had when we were up there? mine is one of those projects that someone gave me because it was a first year Huffman and I'm the Huffman guy. I also think they didn't want to go through trying to find the parts it (still) needs.


----------



## Houndog

I dig it!!


----------



## tailhole

*'34 Schwinn*

Just about done tinkering with this one.  Runs great, quick and responsive.  Velocity P-35s with Morrow rear, high flange front, Torrington 18s, homemade stand holder, works great.


----------



## ozzmonaut

*Unidentified bike so far*

I took away the wood rims and added the westrick wheels after lacing the original fixed gear hub in. Replaced the seat with something a little updated. Switched from block chain to skiptooth which also involved replacing the rear cog since it was too thick for regular skiptooth chain. I like the ride so far.


----------



## Ozark Flyer

tailhole said:


> Just about done tinkering with this one.  Runs great, quick and responsive.  Velocity P-35s with Morrow rear, high flange front, Torrington 18s, homemade stand holder, works great.




That is wicked cool!  I've been thinking about doing a motorbike with P35's for a long tome.  Yours is great.


----------



## 37fleetwood

rode my old girl Patina yesterday. the final, and key, step in any convincing recreation is to go through the patina-ing process. from here it's a restore like any other.


----------



## bricycle

Awesome Scott!!!!!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood

bricycle said:


> Awesome Scott!!!!!!!




Thanks Brian, I really love these bikes, and had to let go of the two real ones I had. this one is as close as you can get to being real as you can get without it being real, and without having to have a bunch invested.


----------



## jd56

What if the current project is a handful of bikes.
In my case I am working on 2 this week. Then there is another half a dozen somewhere in the cluttered bike shop.
but here are the 2 I mentioned. 

51 girls Panther.....finally got the tank (what an exhausting frustrating search that was), a rear rack and replacement well patina'd fenders and of course a nice green Rocket Ray. Hope to have the rear hub serviced and the bike cleaned up by the weekend. 
Of course it has these Green Sunlites added.




And the new found parts...thanks to the members on the schwinn forum for the alert of the part out. And thanks Walker for working with me.






Now the newest addition that needs some parts but needs nothing more than a good wash and bearing service.
This 48 girls green and creme Columbia 5 Star.






Again how did I get so many projects?
But I refuse to admit step one....that I have a problem.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sped Man

jd56 said:


> What if the current project is a handful of bikes.
> In my case I am working on 2 this week. Then there is another half a dozen somewhere in the cluttered bike shop.
> but here are the 2 I mentioned.
> 
> 51 girls Panther.....finally got the tank (what an exhausting/frustrating search that was, a rear rack and replacement well patina'd fenders and of course a nice green Rocket Ray. Hope to have the rear hub serviced and the bike cleaned up by the weekend.
> Of course it has these Green Sunlites added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the new found parts...thanks to the members on the schwinn forum for the alert of the part out. And thanks Walker for working with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the newest addition that needs some parts but needs nothing more than a good wash and bearing service.
> This 48 girls green and creme Columbia 5 Star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again how did I get some many projects?
> But I refuse to admit step one....that I have a problem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2




Funny! I choked on my RC  Welcome to the I have to admit I might have a slight problem with bicycle club. We meet every other Wednesday. Funny hats welcomed.


----------



## jd56

Ahhhhhh...finally found some time last night to fit the much needed Schwinn Panther parts on the wife's bike.
Well patina'd as the fenders and tank have the matching to the paint pitting.
Not much cleaning needed but will attempt as the wife says its a bit dirty for her taste. She also says the brakes are hard to stop the bike.
ND servicing is in order. Nothing has been done up to yesterday but add some color.
Here's the added parts.....thanks to Walter for the parts and those that alerted me of his bike's part out sale.





Not a good match on color or correct for the 51 era but, she likes this S seat





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike j

Coming together well, a really sweet looking bike.


----------



## jkent

Starting a full restoration on my 1939 Wards Hawthorne Comet.  
I have the frame stripped and repainted with three coats of Nason Acrylic Enamel paint.
And I have most all the other parts stripped but I have ALOT of prep work to get done. 
The chain guard, fenders, tank and rack all need some work.
Here is a before and after of the bike and frame.


----------



## SirMike1983

I've managed to bury myself for winter with stuff. We'll see how it all goes.

-1956 Schwinn 2-speed: clean up, re-gease and sell off item.

-1946 Schwinn DX: I had 2 candidates for my multispeed cruiser project, the 1956 Schwinn Spitfire and the 1946 DX. The idea was to play around with each and keep the one I liked better. I'm probably going with the DX because I just like the earlier, 1940s look better. I plan on mounting the Sturmey Archer SRC3 hub to it with an 11 tooth skip tooth cog. The front wheel will likely be stock. 

-1947 Schwinn New World: I've had this bike about a year. It's stock with single speed free wheel. I'm considering converting it to a Sturmey Archer AW 3 speed. I have a set of vintage Schwinn 3 speed wheels on the way to convert it. The single speed freewheel runs well once you have some steam built up, but acceleration is not great, especially starting out on a hill.

-1947 Schwinn New World (ladies my fiancee wants a custom bike built for light grade competition and touring. The idea would be to take the ladies New World frame and built it up with components to suit her needs. It probably will be another internal gear hub project.


I'll probably be posting some of this stuff on the CABE and on the Bike Shed Blog.


----------



## jd56

Another new project but, not much to do on this beauty.
1952 (not confirmed yet) Hawthorne built girls pastel green Firestone Super Cruiser. Some rust on the accessories (tank, chainguard and rack that should cleanup a bit. But, the fenders are in good shape as is the train light. 
Rims a real pitted but true. Crank, front fork chrome cap and hbar are rough but, it gives it character.
Might let this one go though. So many projects and my shop is looking more like a hoarders collection room.













Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gary Mc

SirMike1983 said:


> I've managed to bury myself for winter with stuff. We'll see how it all goes.
> 
> -1956 Schwinn 2-speed: clean up, re-gease and sell off item.
> 
> -1946 Schwinn DX: I had 2 candidates for my multispeed cruiser project, the 1956 Schwinn Spitfire and the 1946 DX. The idea was to play around with each and keep the one I liked better. I'm probably going with the DX because I just like the earlier, 1940s look better. I plan on mounting the Sturmey Archer SRC3 hub to it with an 11 tooth skip tooth cog. The front wheel will likely be stock.
> 
> -1947 Schwinn New World: I've had this bike about a year. It's stock with single speed free wheel. I'm considering converting it to a Sturmey Archer AW 3 speed. I have a set of vintage Schwinn 3 speed wheels on the way to convert it. The single speed freewheel runs well once you have some steam built up, but acceleration is not great, especially starting out on a hill.
> 
> -1947 Schwinn New World (ladies my fiancee wants a custom bike built for light grade competition and touring. The idea would be to take the ladies New World frame and built it up with components to suit her needs. It probably will be another internal gear hub project.
> 
> 
> I'll probably be posting some of this stuff on the CABE and on the Bike Shed Blog.





Those are some GREAT projects, looking forward to following your progress.


----------



## jd56

Just about done with this one. The wife's Columbia 5 Star.
It looks damn good I think. She thinks so too.
Just needs the seat redone or replaced and the fender light. Anyone got the correct light?


----------



## mike j

Lookin' good, a lot better than when it was sitting on the ground at Trexlertown.


----------



## jimmiroquai

*Rollfast Custom Built*

Rollfast Custom Built (combo of V-400, V-600, Model 4272)





Build thread here: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?49088-My-Amalgamated-Rollfast-Project


----------



## squeedals

*1893 Royal*

Almost done..........


----------



## mike j

squeedals said:


> Almost done..........



 Wow, That's a tease, we need more photos of this one.


----------



## squeedals

*Here ya go......*



mike j said:


> Wow, That's a tease, we need more photos of this one.




http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?49115-1893-Royal-progress-pics!


----------



## Xcelsior

*1935 schwinn aerocycle*

Need a taillight lens ( repro glass is fine ) so I can get to painting.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Xcelsior said:


> Need a taillight lens ( repro glass is fine ) so I can get to painting.




NiCe... Thata isa killa xcelsia


----------



## ccmerz

*CCM Delivery, 1937*








Just finished reconditioning this CCM Delivery bike from 1937, the Canadian  version of the Schwinn model. It will be for sale but not on this site.


----------



## jd56

Just added this fender light to the 48' 5 Star Superb.
This was and still is an NOS delta light...I just changed out the lid to what came with the bike.....a little and just enough pitting.












Now the patina









Thanks Chris


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sped Man

I am installing a 2 speed manual hub on my baby. I just wired it and hope to have the hub laced up by this weekend.


----------



## Sped Man

jimmiroquai said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Still need to fix/replace a few things though.  A big Thank You!!! to the great folks at the cabe for the help!




Wow! Awesome restoration. My hat is off to you. Most would have given up on it.


----------



## ChicagoFlash

my 58 Spitfire i got a few days ago




looking at this thread i saw many cool bikes i never 
seen before glad i joined the forum 
since i started searching the internet there are a number
of bike i would like to have very cool bikes here


----------



## madalena88

jimmiroquai said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Still need to fix/replace a few things though.  A big Thank You!!! to the great folks at the cabe for the help!




It's really amazing metamorphosis, looks great now!


----------



## bricycle

Wow, wow, wowzie, wow, wow!!!!!!!


----------



## Terry66

Started with this.....




Now I have this.....I think I am going backwards! Actually just got it stripped down and it is heading to be blasted. Still trying to decide on a color combination....Ended up not using the red tank. I really liked the patina and since this was a repaint, I went with one with rough paint. I have a nice set of chrome for the springer, but I still need a decent set of truss rods.


----------



## dogdart

*Almost finished ...*

with my upgraded 47 original paint Rollfast , ready to test ride , then a few more details to finish


----------



## rustyspoke66

rustyspoke66 said:


> Sears Chief. I guess you have to start some where.




Ok so the shifter is wrong but I finally found the right bike.


----------



## Oldnut

*Project bikes*

I bought this elgin at the Indy swap meet last year.my first balloon project,found it was a 36-37 elgin has the grease fittings on the bottom bracket and headtube.picked up the other parts at swaps ect.now it's not correct but I had 150 in the bike and parts so I went a little old custom.


----------



## Sped Man

Oldnut said:


> I bought this elgin at the Indy swap meet last year.my first balloon project,found it was a 36-37 elgin has the grease fittings on the bottom bracket and headtube.picked up the other parts at swaps ect.now it's not correct but I had 150 in the bike and parts so I went a little old custom.View attachment 131720View attachment 131721View attachment 131722View attachment 131723




I like that rear rack. It can carry 6 Royal Crown Colas  Nice job with the bike. I like it!


----------



## Sped Man

Well, my project has hit a road block. I am currently waiting for parts (hub, taillight) that seem to be in the USPS Bermuda Triangle. One Seller claims he put the correct zip. USPS claims he didn't. Package is wandering the US for a new home. My second package, the seller shipped it to the wrong address. It is currently in Washington DC being delivered. Funny thing is I am in Illinois.


----------



## Ozark Flyer

*My 43 CT project update:  Waretime Black and Blue*

This has been my winter project. Found enough of the original blue under the headbadge to get a match. Had to refinish all the rusty blackout parts. Hard to tell from photo but Pins are gold and really set it off..  Down to the bars, drop stand, signboard, and basket.
Before and after...


----------



## Mungthetard

*Hawthenstien*

View attachment 132263View attachment 132264View attachment 132265View attachment 132266

I need another project wanted murray mercury/superdeluxe Fleetline frame and forks


----------



## Sped Man

Ozark Flyer said:


> This has been my winter project. Found enough of the original blue under the headbadge to get a match. Had to refinish all the rusty blackout parts. Hard to tell from photo but Pins are gold and really set it off..  Down to the bars, drop stand, signboard, and basket.
> Before and after...





Awesome paint job. Wow!


----------



## Sped Man

Some parts finally rolled in today. I was able to hook up my Bendix 2 speed manual hub to my New Departure shifter and pulley. Works beautifully! 





My Monark/Columbia tail light rolled in also.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

Going to look great,coming together nice.


----------



## Ozark Flyer

Yep, that's a beauty!


----------



## tailhole

diggin that cycletruck dude!!!!  Always a big fan of the box style pin stripping.


----------



## DJ Bill

Here's mine, baking in front of the Dearborn heater in the living room. Good thing I'm a bachelor...


----------



## Sped Man

DJ Bill said:


> Here's mine, baking in front of the Dearborn heater in the living room. Good thing I'm a bachelor...




What bike is that?


----------



## DJ Bill

It is an imaginatively assembled by a dyslexic ( upside down for painting...) early Roadmaster.. Here's my project thread:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?52741-PreWar-Roadmaster-straightbar-project

And here it is assembled in the correct orientation to the ground...lol.


----------



## pedal_junky

*52 Panther*

Here is a before shot.



After removing some of the blue paint, it started showing the green Panther colors and pinstriping. A BF Goodrich badged Panther?  Any help would be appreciated, still learning!
Sorted out incorrect parts and cleanup began.












Spring cleaned up nice in the tumbler.



Frame was bead blasted, filled with epoxy and is now in primer. Still have some sanding to do. Should be getting color next week.


----------



## pedal_junky

*Progress.*




Nice before shot, looking pretty rough.



Chainring and cranks came out nicely. They stayed the night in the tumbler. Grabbed a nice original BF Goodrich chainguard on ebay for cheap. Still on the fence for a paint source. I have a painter that will do it, just need to find Coach green and Light green.


----------



## ozzmonaut

*3-hour Elgin boredom buid*

Elgin frame/Schwinn fork from Tpender, random parts from all over the place. I had the frame/fork laying there, some wheels and new tires from a defunct Colson build, and a pile of junk. A seat I had recovered that needed a bike to be on. But no tank?! So I ran to Lowes for a block of wood and Walmart for some lace. Painted my "tank" and assembled the rest while the paint dried. I doubt that this is the final incarnation of this bike. Looking at cutting a burgundy Schwinn rear fender to make short fenders for front and rear.


----------



## Jennifer Parker

*19?? Western flyer galaxy flyer?*

This was an ebay find. Had everything, but wheels and seat. Neighbor gave me a defunct Wally World bike, and I knocked it all out in three days. Made some bb and headset cup presses from wood blocks, a threaded rod, and some nuts. I'm thrilled with how the original paint cleaned up.


----------



## jd56

Been working on too many projects but, the cold weather had thwarted my efforts to get anything done.
However, I have been doing some cleaning on my recent find.
1948 Columbia Custom Deluxe "Seminole"
When I got this it looked pretty rough. Thought it wasn't going to be an easy task. 
Here is the bike ( with wrong rims and tires) when I got it home. The side thought it was a stupid buy.....and wants me to get new glasses....very funny.... lol




Did a quick cleaning on the "beauty side" that day...saw some potential




Brought some of the parts in the house to do some more cleaning with a Bon Ami warm water solution. Then some more WD40/0000 aggressive scrubbing. Then some Turtlewax 
Still working on the frame and mechanics.....need to find a nice set of rims and decide which tires to add.


















Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56

Got the Seminole back together today. Little more scrubbing a d waxing. Added a nice Persons seat. Also, dropcenter wheelset that came with the bike that had middleweight tires amazingly enough accepted the ballooned Allstate Safety Tires.   But, these may be swapped out for a set of Duro Cremes, once I get them.


Slick, I'm sure Karla will enjoy the nice clean look. Not ready to sell it yet though.














Also added one of the final touches....before cleanup and servicing.....the correct fender light for the mens 48'...just needs new tires now.





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mungthetard

*1957 western flyer finished this weekend*

Now I know some if u may not like this but keep in mind I didn't  paint , chop , or do anything to take away from a bicycles history.I cleaned the heck outta it and fixed at the original chrome . The rims have been changed and the tires I flipped the handle bars , and I still have original tires , rims, inner tubes, and rear rack,


----------



## jd56

Looking good Loop.
A better picture of the beauty side (chainguard) would be nice

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mungthetard

View attachment 135447


jd56 said:


> Looking good Loop.
> A better picture of the beauty side (chainguard) would be nice
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



here yah go jd


----------



## DirtNerd

A picture of my (dad's) Whizzer. Almost done! 









Sent from my garage


----------



## Momo

Wow... that Whizzer has come a long way! Awesome work.


----------



## mike j

Nice whizzer, & Mung, outstanding job, those rims really do that bike justice.


----------



## Zonkers8382

The whizzer is turning out great! Very nice and your dad should be very proud of it.


----------



## 2jakes

*What does your current project look like now ?*

.....*It looks like this !!!!*

















.


----------



## Mungthetard

View attachment 136951


Mungthetard said:


> View attachment 135447
> here yah go jd



Added 26x3.45 boa's


----------



## Mungthetard

*Murray sonic flight*

This one was so far gone it was stripped and painted


----------



## Sped Man

I updated my 1939 Elgin with a ND 2 speed setup. Looks great. There is too much snow outside to find out how she rides but it does go into gear correctly and smoothly.


----------



## Sped Man

My 1939 Colson is still a work of progress. I started to install the ND shifter and pulley. The hub hasn't been laced yet. I hope to have it painted this coming summer. I was thinking of a two tone color creme with ??????????????? Yes, I am still stuck on that final color.


----------



## pedal_junky

*Panther*

Still In primer but getting close. Mocked up today.




And my first attempt at a re-upholstery job. I need to do some work to the top pan for the finale. Bought a leather vest from Goodwill for $3.75 and this is what I came up with.


----------



## Ozark Flyer

*Membership in the 39'er 2 speed club*

Nice one's Sped.  My application,







Sped Man said:


> My 1939 Colson is still a work of progress. I started to install the ND shifter and pulley. The hub hasn't been laced yet. I hope to have it painted this coming summer. I was thinking of a two tone color creme with ??????????????? Yes, I am still stuck on that final color.


----------



## Sped Man

pedal_junky said:


> Still In primer but getting close. Mocked up today.View attachment 137805
> 
> And my first attempt at a re-upholstery job. I need to do some work to the top pan for the finale. Bought a leather vest from Goodwill for $3.75 and this is what I came up with.View attachment 137806




Congrats! Nice job on the seat. I will have to start visiting my nearest Goodwill this weekend. I have a seat that needs some new leather. I like that pattern you have on your seat.


----------



## Sped Man

Ozark Flyer said:


> Nice one's Sped.  My application,




Alright a new member! Nice ride Ozark Flyer! That shifter and pulley looks good on a ton of bikes. It is a bit dangerous to shift while riding though. I prefer the Bendix shifter which mounts to the handlebars. One can easily shift into and out of gear without taking your hands off the handlebars.


----------



## fordmike65

Hoping to get this ready for this weekend's ride:


----------



## pedal_junky

*Thanks Sped man!*



Sped Man said:


> Congrats! Nice job on the seat. I will have to start visiting my nearest Goodwill this weekend. I have a seat that needs some new leather. I like that pattern you have on your seat.




Yeah, especially at that price point. You can experiment with different options and see what works and what doesn't.


----------



## Sped Man

My current project is a 1940s Elgin Twinbar. I picked up this bad boy from Fordsnake.


----------



## Freqman1

Nice Twin 20 Sped. I say throw a seat and front loader on it and go! V/r Shawn


----------



## oldfart36

Just finishing up my most current project. Below is what happened last Friday.

Well a person I'm proud to call a friend came to visit for the afternoon, with his brush and paint in tow! Ron Myers has done work for some of the biggest names in the hot rod world. We all have a common bound each year in Dewey Olk. and try to visit when time permits. Below is what transpierred at my place Friday, well, what we can show on the big screen, HeHe. The pics really don't do this one justice!


----------



## oldfart36

And the finish.


----------



## Xcelsior

*Wow!*

He's freakin awesome!


----------



## bikesnbuses

oldfart36 said:


> And the finish.




AWESOME work!!!


----------



## Ozark Flyer

That is Killer striping!  I also like the spike fender rivits.  After one wheelie over backwards, I could cancel my hemmeroid surgery.  Great bike!


----------



## Richardnew

Nothing so dramatic here but my Raleigh frame is done. I had the Bicycle Clinic in Jacksonville Florida powder coat the frame in the original colors. Here it is.





This is what it looked like before.





I'm now getting the bike back together. The problem is the frame looks so nice I have to put some of the ugly chrome camps back in place. I'm getting real good at using eBay. Here's my latest blog post.

Richard Newton


----------



## Sped Man

My latest project an Elgin Twin bar. I installed the rear rack from Carlitos60 and a chain guard from Npence. It currently has a ND two speed hub. Hopefully one day it will have a tank and front ND brake.


----------



## Sped Man

Just installed one of the final pieces to my Elgin. There are no repop parts on the bike. Every part is original Elgin parts. I still have to install the ND front brake. This project would never have been completed without my fellow CABE member's help. Thanks guys! You guys are great!


----------



## twomorestrokes

Here's my '53 Color Flow, bought incomplete. Want to get it complete before deciding on how far to go with it. Counting on you folks to help me find some fenders. Please.


----------



## 2jakes

twomorestrokes said:


> Here's my '53 Color Flow, bought incomplete. Want to get it complete before deciding on how far to go with it. Counting on you folks to help me find some fenders. Please.




That is nice '53 project.

...I need to catch up on mine....



The hard part was locating the tank & fork.




The fork fits fine, but the front fender brace is
too long & I don't think it is right for this JC Higgins.


Hopefully it might look something like this...


----------



## twomorestrokes

Looks good so far 2jakes. Hard scrounging up parts for these bikes. I started right out looking for the tank first, and got lucky that the one I found had most of the other parts attached to it.


----------



## fordsnake

Sped Man, the twin looks fantastic...love it! It's hard to believe that's the same bike? It's amazing you found all the parts and put it together in record time!


----------



## Sped Man

fordsnake said:


> Sped Man, the twin looks fantastic...love it! It's hard to believe that's the same bike? It's amazing you found all the parts and put it together in record time!




Thanks Fordsnake. I hope to have it painted this Summer. I believe I found the color scheme that I actually like. Will post photos of it when it is finally done.


----------



## jd56

Been working on this Schwinn for a while in between cold spells and a few nice warm days.
Pulled everything apart and washed, compounded, and finishing the buffing to bring the colors back. Serviced the bearing, serviced my first forebrake.  Trued the rims. Replaced the rear tire. Cut off the melted hand grips.
Now ready to reassemble.
This one is going to be nice.

Before






After some sweat and sore digits


----------



## 2jakes

*J C Higgins Stem*



twomorestrokes said:


> Looks good so far 2jakes. Hard scrounging up parts for these bikes. I started right out looking for the tank first, and got lucky that the one I found had most of the other parts attached to it.




I'm missing the JC Higgins handlebar stem.
Do you have a close-up of what it looks like ?



I have these but I'm not sure they're the ones for the JC Higgins.


----------



## twomorestrokes

*Color Flow Stem*



2jakes said:


> I'm missing the JC Higgins handlebar stem.
> Do you have a close-up of what it looks like ?
> 
> 
> 
> I have these but I'm not sure they're the ones for the JC Higgins.




Here's mine


----------



## 2jakes

twomorestrokes said:


> Here's mine




*Thanks !*
I'll start digging in the shed to see if I have it before I
start looking for one ...


----------



## jd56

Just got the Bob U restored seat back.
Amazing job Bob. The owner of the Hawthorne moves it!!!

So here is the updated 38 Hawthorne. Shame the rear rack can't be leveled off though.  Just the seat frame stay is so short. 

But he's happy with the outcome.
Thanks to everybody that lended a hand and helped me find the replacement parts for this project.


----------



## jd56

Another project that unfortunately I don't own.
46 Roadmaster. House painted red and I decided if let was a job the owner needed to tackle regarding stripping down to the original paint....but it is there.
Added a creme tire to the rear to see how it looked vs the blackwalls.
I like the cremes better. 
He's got a pair on order.
Now to convince him to send his seat out for Bob U to restore.


----------



## rollfaster

*Looks great john....*

And bobs seat is killer. Everyone should have one of these bikes. Rob.


----------



## jd56

Another project in the works is this 48 Huffman  Western Flyer. Originally Maroon and Red. 
Started stripping the heavy blue and green layers of house paint and decided the OG was too far gone.
But, I did salvage what I could of it. 
Rest of the bike will be bare metal or at least for now.
Added the correct chainguard and chainring.

It's a rat for sure.

Before. ...




Today's look....


----------



## 2jakes

jd56 said:


> Just got the Bob U restored seat back.
> Amazing job Bob. The owner of the Hawthorne moves it!!!
> 
> So here is the updated 38 Hawthorne. Shame the rear rack can't be leveled off though.  Just the seat frame stay is so short.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Is it possible to move the rods down & create a hole or slot so that the rack will be
> leveled ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a thought !


----------



## jd56

Actually there is 2 mounting holes on the rack stays. It is mounted on the upper holes.
The rack now rests on the rear fender.
The way to correct is to raise the forward mounting point but can't.


----------



## 2jakes

jd56 said:


> Actually there is 2 mounting holes on the rack stays. It is mounted on the upper holes.
> The rack now rests on the rear fender.
> The way to correct is to raise the forward mounting point but can't.




Is this the forward mounting point that you are referring to ?


----------



## Sped Man

My current project is in pieces. I have parts coming from around the world to complete it. Hopefully I will be able to mock it up before I paint it. I almost forgot I am missing the rear rack. If anyone here has one for sale please PM me.


----------



## jd56

2jakes said:


> Is this the forward mounting point that you are referring to ?



Yes that is the mounting point.
Here are some more shots









rack stay mounting holes




As the rack sits now


----------



## 2jakes

jd56 said:


> Yes that is the mounting point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to add on top of the mount another one to the bike stem.
> It wouldn't have to be as thick. just enough to secure the rack at a
> better level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just an example with photo shop..I added another on top just for show.
> Perhaps now you could possible raise the level & not be sloping down as much.
> Probably a dumb idea.... Nice bike nevertheless.


----------



## jd56

Interesting idea. Thought of it while trying to figure out a.way.
Thx for the photo shop.


----------



## fordmike65

Hey JD. You sure that rack is meant for this streamlined frame? They sit insanely low, having a 16" or so seat tube right? I think I've seen these frames use a rack the dips down & attaches with a bracket to the seat stays instead of the seatpost clamp. Just a thought...


----------



## jd56

fordmike65 said:


> Hey JD. You sure that rack is meant for this streamlined frame? They sit insanely low, having a 16" or so seat tube right? I think I've seen these frames use a rack the dips down & attaches with a bracket to the seat stays instead of the seatpost clamp. Just a thought...




Mike, this rack did not come with the bike.
Would love to see what rack you are talking about if possible.
I did see this style holed rack in the Hawtorne (wrote Monark earlier) catalog so just assumed it was supposed to be for this but, it clearly is not and having two options for mounting on the rack stays made me think it may have been a Wald or like.


----------



## 2jakes

Hawthorne catalogs:


----------



## fordmike65

2jakes said:


> Hawthorne catalogs:




Exactly! Good Doggie


----------



## Oldnut

Sped Man said:


> My current project is in pieces. I have parts coming from around the world to complete it. Hopefully I will be able to mock it up before I paint it. I almost forgot I am missing the rear rack. If anyone here has one for sale please PM me.




Is the rear fender peaked on it? Coming along fast


----------



## Oldnut

jd56 said:


> Been working on this Schwinn for a while in between cold spells and a few nice warm days.
> Pulled everything apart and washed, compounded, and finishing the buffing to bring the colors back. Serviced the bearing, serviced my first forebrake.  Trued the rims. Replaced the rear tire. Cut off the melted hand grips.
> Now ready to reassemble.
> This one is going to be nice.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some sweat and sore digits



That's going to be a sweet bike


----------



## jd56

Sped Man said:


> My current project is in pieces. I have parts coming from around the world to complete it. Hopefully I will be able to mock it up before I paint it. I almost forgot I am missing the rear rack. If anyone here has one for sale please PM me.



Nice project dude....nice


----------



## jd56

Oldnut said:


> That's going to be a sweet bike



This one is done and just realized I didn't do a picture update.
Also up for trade or sale now.


----------



## mruiz

Nice picture there JD. I have this 52 Green Hornet for so long now it is starting to look like me.
It is my avatar bike.
 Mitch


----------



## 2jakes

fordmike65 said:


> Exactly! Good Doggie




"good dogie" ????

*I got yer dogie !  lol*


----------



## fordmike65

2jakes said:


> "good dogie" ????
> 
> *I got yer dogie !  lol*




Ha!! No offence there 2jakes! Those are the racks I was thinking about. I think about these "racks" frequently as well...


----------



## jd56

*ummmmm*



fordmike65 said:


> Ha!! No offence there 2jakes! Those are the racks I was thinking about. I think about these "racks" frequently as well...




Not sure what I started here.....but well....ummmmm


----------



## 2jakes

fordmike65 said:


> Ha!! No offence there 2jakes! Those are the racks I was thinking about. I think about these "racks" frequently as well...
> 
> *Ha-ha...fordmike65...I was actually laughing & teasing you...
> when I wrote what I did..
> 
> 
> **Foreign Aid to  A RACK:
> *I believe we should send an ambassador to give her some support,
> she must be getting tired holding em up all by herself....
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Sped Man

Nice rack Fordmike65


----------



## Sped Man

Current project is a Wingbar. I am resurfacing the frame and buffing it out. It is coming out great. It doesn't even look like the same bike I picked up two days ago.


----------



## jd56

jd56 said:


> Another project in the works is this 48 Huffman  Western Flyer. Originally Maroon and Red.
> Started stripping the heavy blue and green layers of house paint and decided the OG was too far gone.
> But, I did salvage what I could of it.
> Rest of the bike will be bare metal or at least for now.
> Added the correct chainguard and chainring.
> 
> It's a rat for sure.
> 
> Before. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's look....



Finally added a few more items to this Huffman.
Decided to let the remaining remnants of the house paint stay. Kinda gives it a cool look.
So, added the rear rack and the longtank.  Installed some pedals and took it for a ride this morning. The wheels bearings still need servicing but as it sits it was a smooth rider.

Oh and added a fender ornament for that ratty look.

Not too bad for bike that was heading to the scrapyard.


----------



## mike j

*King rat*

A real nice combo, great look.


----------



## Ozark Flyer

Cool ride JD.


----------



## Sped Man

Wingbar update:


----------



## militarymonark

Just finished it a couple nights ago.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale

*Bluebird*

Just finished picked up from another CABEr


----------



## Freqman1

Ok Mike I'm game--what's the price to play? V/r Shawn


----------



## prewarbikes4sale

*Wow*



Freqman1 said:


> Ok Mike I'm game--what's the price to play? V/r Shawn




IM and post within a minute! 14K. Payments accepted


----------



## mike j

Wingbar really shaping up, Whizzer ready for battle, & Bluebird out of my league,... for now.


----------



## Sped Man

I finally found the Mead Cycle air pump for my Mead Ranger Ace. Thank you Crash!


----------



## jd56

1950 Roadmaster Luxury Liner. ...needs a.corre t chainguard to match the distressed look and a nice correct wheelset.
Then what to do with the seat??
These are just a dry fit with these colson rims.





Started with this....




It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56

Duplicate. ..sorry


----------



## Sped Man

Picked up two of these battery tubes. Unfortunately, they were junk. Luckily, I managed to rebuild one.  I used an old back yard umbrella tube. I cut off what I needed and buffed life back into it. 

Buffing aluminum can be a pain:


----------



## Sped Man

Rack finally arrived today. It was MIA for a few days. I guess 2 day Priority is just a title not an actual service. After a few minutes of buffing I installed it.  It probably needs about 2 hours of buffing to give it that  mirror looks. That can wait.


----------



## jd56

Just about done the 50 Luxury Liner.
Decided to try a set of white Duros in place of the conventional whitewalls.
Test ride tomorrow.  
Now to just figure out how to adjust front spring tension.










Changed the grips to what was on the bike when I got it.






It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## rollfaster

*Looks great john*

My motobike still looks like this. Rebuilding the rear triple step wheel with all nos parts. Still gathering parts for this one. Will be pretty cool when finished.


----------



## rollfaster

*Spectacular bike!*



Sped Man said:


> Rack finally arrived today. It was MIA for a few days. I guess 2 day Priority is just a title not an actual service. After a few minutes of buffing I installed it.  It probably needs about 2 hours of buffing to give it that  mirror looks. That can wait.




This thing is a beauty. Great job.


----------



## jd56

I believe this is, or was a Roadmaster "Super". Serial "J29615 ACw"....1951?
Was given to me by a friend to service and reassemble and find the missing parts. 
The owner had a few springer parts rechromed and the chromer lost a few of the key parts....truss rod bracket, jam nuts and stem nut.
The owner said this was his dads bike. Doesn't ever recall it having a tank or chainguard. 
Thinks it was originally green and gold. 
I did find forest green inside the crank housing and gold paint on the underside of the rear fender.
The son had repainted the bike back in the 70s this turquoise and white. 

Found the missing parts thru a member here (thanks chuck). 
And after drilling out the undersized truss rod bracket (too small to receive the truss rods) and tweaking the bracket a bit, I managed to get it all back together.
I was trying to true one of the wheels and of course the spoke broke. So he now wants replacement correct rims....Trexlertown here I come.

The son wanted me to find a tank for the bike. The rear rack has reflective tape added wear I believe should be turn signal lenses should be. So he wants the rear carrier taillight / signal assembly added. And of course a "Super" headlight.

I noticed there are two small holes on the top tube....wonder if that is where the signal switch is mounted. These switches were external, right? These holes aren't on my Luxury Liner.
Would love to see how the signal switch is mounted....anyone got one to show me?

Anyway, back to the tank....I remembered a friend gave me a tank and rear rack that I thought was Roadmaster parts. The tank had been bead blasted and repaint or primed black. 
Numerous rusty pinholes are present, so it was just a wall hanger for me. 
Wala....it was or is a "Super" (no chrome) shaped Roadmaster tank.....So he said he has a bodyshop guy that could get it presentable for the bike.

So here is some pictures of the project as it has progressed. love the redone seat on this bike. He remembers having it redone back when his dad gave him the bike.

The son when he was about 10 with the bike.




When I got it




Serial




Love this seat









And the added tank




And the damaged side. Lots of work to do here.


----------



## Sean

Elgin Twin 4 Star project. 

I think paint is the next step, though I still need a nice correct fork tube nut.


----------



## Sped Man

Nice looking bike Sean.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi




----------



## jd56

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


>



Sweeeeeeet! !

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56

jd56 said:


> I believe this is, or was a Roadmaster "Super". Serial "J29615 ACw"....1951?
> Was given to me by a friend to service and reassemble and find the missing parts.
> The owner had a few springer parts rechromed and the chromer lost a few of the key parts....truss rod bracket, jam nuts and stem nut.
> The owner said this was his dads bike. Doesn't ever recall it having a tank or chainguard.
> Thinks it was originally green and gold.
> I did find forest green inside the crank housing and gold paint on the underside of the rear fender.
> The son had repainted the bike back in the 70s this turquoise and white.
> 
> Found the missing parts thru a member here (thanks chuck).
> And after drilling out the undersized truss rod bracket (too small to receive the truss rods) and tweaking the bracket a bit, I managed to get it all back together.
> I was trying to true one of the wheels and of course the spoke broke. So he now wants replacement correct rims....Trexlertown here I come.
> 
> The son wanted me to find a tank for the bike. The rear rack has reflective tape added wear I believe should be turn signal lenses should be. So he wants the rear carrier taillight / signal assembly added. And of course a "Super" headlight.
> 
> I noticed there are two small holes on the top tube....wonder if that is where the signal switch is mounted. These switches were external, right? These holes aren't on my Luxury Liner.
> Would love to see how the signal switch is mounted....anyone got one to show me?
> 
> Anyway, back to the tank....I remembered a friend gave me a tank and rear rack that I thought was Roadmaster parts. The tank had been bead blasted and repaint or primed black.
> Numerous rusty pinholes are present, so it was just a wall hanger for me.
> Wala....it was or is a "Super" (no chrome) shaped Roadmaster tank.....So he said he has a bodyshop guy that could get it presentable for the bike.
> 
> So here is some pictures of the project as it has progressed. love the redone seat on this bike. He remembers having it redone back when his dad gave him the bike.
> 
> The son when he was about 10 with the bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the added tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the damaged side. Lots of work to do here.





Finally found a temporary loaner rear rim for this project. He wants a chainring, rear wheel, and a correct rooster headlight. 
But put all that I could back together today and tweaked the axle adjustments and test ride. The tank was picked up to get some major bodywork.

A very nice rider for sure.  
And the house painted colors look good with the chrome IMO. 













It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Sean

Sped Man said:


> Nice looking bike Sean.




Thanks.


----------



## 37fleetwood




----------



## Hobo Bill

My fenders are being repaired AND then......


----------



## fordmike65

Hobo Bill said:


> My fenders are being repaired AND then......




Hey,that looks familiar! Glad she's up off the floor and will hopefully be back on the road soon


----------



## Freqman1

Must be Blue Bird season! Its good to see more of these come out and can't wait to see this one done. V/r Shawn


----------



## reginald

*Winter Projects*

I am happy to have these painted and ready to work on indoors this winter.  Building these will keep me entertained over the 6 months of winter here in the Rockies.  Cheers!


----------



## jacdan98




----------



## Freqman1

Looks like progress to me! Hopefully all of your frame woes are solved and you can get on with getting that puppy together! V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG

AC rack
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Schw...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item33981ee422


----------



## jacdan98

Thanks, but I have all the parts for the aero cycle the frame is still in progress at this time I have a friend working on it. Thanks Shawn for the measurements!


----------



## Ozark Flyer

jacdan98 said:


> View attachment 177894




That's so sick it makes me ill!


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Ozark Flyer said:


> That's so sick it makes me ill!




Its so sweet.......that im getting cavities just looking at it.........


----------



## Blackout

mocking this one up now will start a thread once I decide which way to go with it. I'm sure some will change on it as I go.


----------



## Sped Man

This is a work in progress. I finally found the tank. Thanks to Scott. I need to replace the chain guard and a few other things to complete.


----------



## jd56

Finally got the seat back from Bob U. Added the aftermarket eggcrate rear rack, a decent pair of signal pedals and the creme Duros tires.
I think he has put cremes on every bike I've done for him.
38 Hawthorne. 

As I received it before a full service and some major detailing....
This was a great and fun project, getting the added parts and seeing the colors revived. 
Damn I should have kept this one. Love the yellow/creme with blue paint scheme. 




Done....









Nice seat!!





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## catfish

jacdan98 said:


> View attachment 177894




That's cool!


----------



## rustjunkie

Putting this old thing back together, think crème Franks would look better...?


----------



## catfish

rustjunkie said:


> Putting this old thing back together, think crème Franks would look better...?




Nice !!!!!!!!!


----------



## RJWess

rustjunkie said:


> Putting this old thing back together, think crème Franks would look better...?




Love these bikes. Hope to have one someday.


----------



## sfhschwinn

*66 deluxe*

Got this about a month ago. Looked like a pile of you know what. Have one  brake with bolt for either front or back and then need one more, have repop slik and front tire to add with blue grips, bidding on chain guard currently on ebay and then need a 3 speed sturmey hub to put on back wheel


----------



## rustjunkie

Got the old Rocket rolling again:


----------



## catfish

rustjunkie said:


> Got the old Rocket rolling again:




Ya can't go wrong with a Rocket Bike! Nice!


----------



## fordmike65

rustjunkie said:


> Got the old Rocket rolling again:




Sweet! When we riding?!?!


----------



## rustjunkie

Forgot how much I dig this bike


----------



## Monarky

*1938 Colson*



jd56 said:


> Finally got the seat back from Bob U. Added the aftermarket eggcrate rear rack, a decent pair of signal pedals and the creme Duros tires.
> I think he has put cremes on every bike I've done for him.
> 38 Hawthorne.
> 
> As I received it before a full service and some major detailing....
> This was a great and fun project, getting the added parts and seeing the colors revived.
> Damn I should have kept this one. Love the yellow/creme with blue paint scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice seat!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about the Tanklights!!
> 
> How did I run out of room so fast?




Before ...

 and after...


----------



## jd56

Monarky said:


> Before ...View attachment 183238 and after...View attachment 183239



Very nice. The cremes too.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Monarky

jd56 said:


> Very nice. The cremes too.
> 
> It's all about the Tanklights!!
> 
> How did I run out of room so fast?




Thanks JD56.


----------



## Tim the Skid

*good job Monarky!*

That turned out great Chris. Nice to see that bike come together. Here's my latest project, I've been gathering parts for a orig. paint Green Panther for a long time now. Just got the frame from Nate (npence) so it's time to start putting it together.


----------



## Evans200

Took the skip tooth rear hub and rim to the LBS yesterday to be laced up. Picking it up next Saturday. Will finally be able to ride the Color Flow for the first time. Will have to wait until after the holidays to do anything else, but I'm patient!


----------



## Sped Man

Finally found the chain guard after a year of searching. Plan on repainting it soon.


----------



## Freqman1

Is the guard glass or steel? Original? V/r Shawn


----------



## Sped Man

Steel


----------



## Tim the Skid

Tim the Skid said:


> That turned out great Chris. Nice to see that bike come together. Here's my latest project, I've been gathering parts for a orig. paint Green Panther for a long time now. Just got the frame from Nate (npence) so it's time to start putting it together.




Got most of the mock up done, need to get a chain installed today and take it out for a shakedown ride.


----------



## Ozark Flyer

Sweet!



Tim the Skid said:


> Got most of the mock up done, need to get a chain installed today and take it out for a shakedown ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Just needs a new tube for the rear and we are ready to ride! Couple links are froze but we should be tumbling along in no time


----------



## jd56

jd56 said:


> Finally found a temporary loaner rear rim for this project. He wants a chainring, rear wheel, and a correct rooster headlight.
> But put all that I could back together today and tweaked the axle adjustments and test ride. The tank was picked up to get some major bodywork.
> 
> A very nice rider for sure.
> And the house painted colors look good with the chrome IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about the Tanklights!!
> 
> How did I run out of room so fast?








Still a bit more to do to complete this one. Recieved the chainguard and tv headlight after some repaint. The donor tank is still being prepped.for repaint. But, this project is coming along. The owner is very pleased so far.

The donor parts came from a donor bike we purchased from a RRB member.
The donor bike....








After some paint




Was wondering. ...did these tv lights ever have glass lenses?
If so, anyone got one?

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jacdan98

My 1935 DD project


----------



## rollfaster

Wow!!! That bike is beautiful. Like the black and white pic also. Great bike. Rob.


----------



## 2jakes

My current project, *Graf Zepellin*, is on hold for now until I get the tank tube welded to
the seat tube.
Today, I mounted the Zepellin tank on another bike.
The tank will fit so that the lower tube will not be seen. The bottom 2 fotos are just to get an idea.


----------



## Crazy8

Almost done.


----------



## Nickinator

I really need to finish this Merkel...

Nick


----------



## jd56

After realizing this 1954 Roadmaster Pleasure Liner actually needed 26" wheels vs 24" that I thought it needed. I threw these white dropcenters with the wrong style sprocket on just to double check the fit. 









It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## THE STIG




----------



## mike j

Nice job Stig, great color combo. Must be getting difficult for Mrs. Stig to decide which bike to ride.


----------



## jd56

Daggum that is sweet[emoji12] 





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## NICKY

mike j said:


> Nice job Stig, great color combo. Must be getting difficult for Mrs. Stig to decide which bike to ride.




Which ever one matches my shoes lol


----------



## oskisan

Love that DD frame!!!   Gotta get me one of those!




jacdan98 said:


> View attachment 193170View attachment 193171
> 
> My 1935 DD project


----------



## THE STIG




----------



## THE STIG

if the shoes don't match.........GO GUCCI


----------



## mike j

I think you're on to something here, Stig,


----------



## 2jakes

*
Awesome !

*


*Can't go wrong with Gucci... ! *


----------



## THE STIG




----------



## mike j

Interestingly nice combo. Is that a Nassau blue with a minty sea foam green?


----------



## THE STIG

now it has Nassau Blue


----------



## THE STIG




----------



## Freqman1

Looking good Tarry but I was digging the copper and black. Why the change? V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK

My current project is this Elgin twin light just got to get the finishing touches like grips, rear and front lenses, it has come a long way!


----------



## mike j

It certainly has, looking' good.


----------



## jd56

Damn George!!![emoji54] 

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56

Another stunning bike. Very nice!

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## THE STIG




----------



## cyclingday

I'm diggin the Guccheesmo that's goin on over at The Stigs House of Color.


----------



## THE STIG

cyclingday said:


> I'm diggin the Guccheesmo that's goin on over at The Stigs House of Color.




FM3 Bluebird ???


----------



## mike j

Your'e on a roll, I say, go for it.


----------



## THE STIG




----------



## rollfaster

THE STIG said:


>




Damn terry. That's one hell of a job on that one. Gorgeous airflow man. Rob.


----------



## THE STIG

ya like the red or gray LBolt


----------



## John

THE STIG said:


> ya like the red or gray LBolt




I think you should go with one of JAFCO’s stainless bolts 
I like the no rack and low bars look


----------



## cyclingday

I agree.
I've never liked the look of that big chunky rack and the goofy handlebars on the Speedline Airflo.
Just by ditching those parts you've turned that ugly duckling into one hell of a sexy beast.


----------



## mike j

I concur, a beauty that looks ready to get up & ride, great job.


----------



## THE STIG

John said:


> JAFCO’s stainless bolts




i need a set of them


----------



## cyclingday

It's amazing how that blocky rack just kills the look of that bike.
I hope I find the 1940 version of that bike someday, because they really saved the best for last with that model. IMHO.


----------



## Sped Man

Current project, a Alexander Paris Texas Rocket Bicycle. Day one.


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

Current project is making this frame





look like this


----------



## mike j

Looks like you're off to a good start


----------



## Oldnut

*37-38 huffman Firestone streamliner*

Finally sorted out what to do with this


----------



## THE STIG

o.e. wheels n fresh rubber


----------



## Nos

just a couple of pictures of these two; 1902? Mead Amazon and 1919? Ketchum


----------



## THE STIG

just a bent frt fender, not bad for being thrown in the box with no packing


----------



## THE STIG

ready to burn up the blacktop


----------



## eddy45

*Tanks*

 Long time no see everybody, got some ebay parts yesterday  im gonna try and slowly bring it back to original 1 part at a time next is try to find green headlight and correct seat


----------



## bikeyard

Its a long story.


----------



## THE STIG

someday i'll finish this mess


----------



## oskisan

Whoa!!!!



THE STIG said:


> someday i'll finish this mess


----------



## Crazy8

THE STIG said:


> someday i'll finish this mess





WHere are you putting the flux capacitor?


----------



## THE STIG

Crazy8 said:


> WHere are you putting the flux capacitor?




hope it still goes 88mph


----------



## randallace

More like " law master"  

Eh ' judge ?


----------



## catfish

I'm going to turn these.


----------



## catfish

Into this.....


----------



## Balloon Knot

catfish said:


> Into this.....




I want one!


----------



## Sped Man

Twinflex:Finally finished painting the tank last night. All white didn't suit it.


----------



## mike j

Yeah, Red & white works well.


----------



## catfish

Sped Man said:


> Twinflex:Finally finished painting the tank last night. All white didn't suit it.




Twin Flex and a Rocket bike in the same week. You are stepping up your game!


----------



## catfish

Right now it looks like this..... Trying to build a set for a bike..... Out of 10 seats.....


----------



## THE STIG




----------



## bicycle larry

*current project*

stig that is one nice looking bike love the colours you allways have the best!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## jd56

catfish said:


> Into this.....



I like it!
Because displaying a large quantity of these badges requires a choice area to view them all and a large enough display case or wall hanger can be cumbersome.  This is a great idea.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56

Changed out the chainguard.  Not sure what else I can do to this one to improve the appearance.  I like the rusty frame and green. It was originally red and was tastefully repainted. Even the hand pinstripping was done very well.
Now to add the chain, find a tank ($$$),  dropstand clip and a rear rack....and enjoy the ride.










It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## mike j

Love those turkey leg chain guards.


----------



## Boris

John-
Truss rods would be a nice touch.


----------



## barracuda

Currently building an early fifties Snyder Monkey Warts Hawthorne springer bicycle. I've had the majority of the frame for twenty five years or so, and finally straightened the forks, and found a matching rack, chain guard and crank assembly to get her rideable. I'm putting these incorrect drop centers on the bike because they match the faded red-to-orange paint so well. I understand now why so many of these bikes I see on the web look to have bent forks: the springer doesn't do much to reinforce fork strength here, and it'll be interesting to see if it has any real effect on the ride.

Still haven't located matching orange fenders yet, but it's time to get it on the road.


----------



## partsguy

THE STIG said:


> hope it still goes 88mph




I think you'll need a bolt of lightning...


----------



## 2jakes

*Decal on an old bike*

Slow process on an Iver since I want to preserve it's original color.
Luckily it's mostly black.



I touched it up around the area with enamel black but not sure what I can do to preserve the decal
that is almost a century old or just leave it alone & hope for the best.


----------



## 2jakes

*Whoops ! a pre-phantom front fender ?*

Mostly cleaning, polishing & replacing with original parts this 'early 50s red.
and for those who are wondering...
(it's a bell ringer & bike chain around the handlebars, rack not correct, tires are blackwall "Schwinns" 
not original but still nice...there might be more things...who knows.)




Although the rear fender is original, the front one is a repo.
I thought I had found an original replacement which is in great shape.



But after cleaning & removing old paint...




I'm keeping it but now I have another project...:o


----------



## gtflyte

*Crown - Great Western Mfr. Co.*

Before



Today 



Finally got the proper fork headbadge front fender thanks to the Cabe 
GT


----------



## gazube

*Indian restoration*

just a few pics of the start of the indian motobike now we will be doing the gold pinstripping.....and the nickle is done so build starts after copake... need that hendee badge


----------



## Sped Man

It is time I paint this bad boy. The problem is what color should I paint it?


----------



## 2jakes

Sped Man said:


> It is time I paint this bad boy. The problem is what color should I paint it?




That is a problem... but to make it easier to find the answer let me ask you 
before I give you my opinion on what I would do.

1. If you only had one day to decide & if you didn't decide, you would loose the bike,
  what color would you pick?

2. Is there one bike color that you have seen that impressed you the most ?

3. Have you gone to the bike galleries from other members & checked out 
    what you like?

4. Have you made a list of your top favorites & jot down the best points on each
     & see which one scores the most points?

5. What is your purpose or goal in wanting to paint the bike?
    If the reason is to keep it & not resell it...

   Then please yourself.
   This is all about what you think & like. Not me or anyone else. 

Now what I would do is paint it in a way that would not be shiny,or new looking...
the paint would look like it wasn't painted at all. It would have a shine...but it would
be like a hand polish of old metal or brass. Some call it "patina".

Others will disagree & that's fine...everyone has their right to an opinion.
I'm not here to start an issue.
I'm just giving you my opinion on what "I" would do. 

 It's good that you ask...perhaps others will give you more insight on
the way to go.

Give it time.
Good Luck,


----------



## Sped Man

Finally took her out. Rode like a Cadillac.


----------



## THE STIG




----------



## jd56

Got the Elgin Swallow back together tonight. Wanted some creme tires to go with the red rims but they were on backorder so a pair of John's whitewalls will work for the moment.
She's ready for a test ride.





This picture is a bit blurry but shows the color better.




It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Oldnut

*Got it together*

Was going with the Firestone paint scheme. Went ahead and put it together kind of like it like this hmm


----------



## jd56

Oldnut said:


> Was going with the Firestone paint scheme. Went ahead and put it together kind of like it like this hmmView attachment 212176View attachment 212177View attachment 212178



Very nice oldnut!

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## ohdeebee

'35 Cycleplane is coming together. Seat top is being recovered and I do have the Silver Ray light. Just missing the fender braces, rack and guard.


----------



## oskisan

Sweet DD frame man!!! Looks like you found the rear fender for that puppy! Missed you yesterday, I thought you would have shown up to the swap in Modesto (you didn't miss anything)...

Ken


----------



## ohdeebee

Thanks Ken! Rear fender needs some work. Speaking of work, that's how I spent my Saturday. Unfortunately.



oskisan said:


> Sweet DD frame man!!! Looks like you found the rear fender for that puppy! Missed you yesterday, I thought you would have shown up to the swap in Modesto (you didn't miss anything)...
> 
> Ken


----------



## jd56

Just about finished the clean up and service.on this heavy duty 1963 Columbia Newsboy Special. 
Some paint damage but, finding one of these utilitarian used bikes in showroom paint condition I think is impossible.  But, I'm sure there is one hidden in an attic or barn somewhere. 
Had to hive the heavily rusted rims an acid bath, then Boiled Linseed Oil applied to keep the corrosion at bay.
Had to replace one of the "Davis" Western Auto "puncture proof" tires on the front wheel with a "pay it forward" Davis replacement. 
I think it looks just right with the scratches and some pitting. It rides smooth as expected.

As I found it






A little elbow grease brings it to this













It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Duck

As of Saturday morning (05/16 )


----------



## the tinker

J.D. Dont know where you live but I like the spot you take your photos in as much as your bikes. Sure looks peacefull. Is that your back yard? River, pond, lake? Some catfish lurking in there?


----------



## jd56

Thanks for the compliment Tinker.
It is my backyard. 
For living in the city of Norfolk Va. it is our own little oasis. I have about a 25 x 15' front yard but 110 feet of lakeside waterfront on about a 1/3 of an acre. 42 trees...we'll it used to be that many. I have taken down a few tress to make room for the bike shop.
Still plenty of shade too.

Freshwater fishing to include, Largemouth Bass, Mud cats (a few Channel cats), Bream, Crappie, Bowfin, and lots of 15 - 25 lb Carp. Our own little park. Great for cookouts too. 
Fishing is my other passion. It's the reason I bought the place. Then I started finding rusty bikes.





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56

1951 Color Flow. This was one of Steve Kiener's bikes. Steve talked me into buying it a couple of years ago at a Eden NC swap.
Steve always had a way to show you what a classic should be and he was one that treated you right on the price. Let's just he was persuasive. I'm glad I pulled the trigger on it.
Since I brought it home, it had been broken down for cleaning and ended up hanging in parts from my rafters as one that would be next on the stand. 
Did some thorough cleaning, waxing and some rust removal. Working on the wheels right now but, she's coming along nicely. Soon to be ready for a ride.

After I got it and before I put it away





And now just about all back together.












It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## rollfaster

*Current project*

John you do some great work, bike looks great. I'm working on this 57 Hawthorne and it's really not cleaning up very well. The whole bike was covered in hard rust. It's a damn shame because the bike is 100 percent bone stock. I started with a simple green soak and then wd40/ steel wool and got the paint to pop a bit. But the real problem is much of the bike is badly pitted. I thought of doing a OA bath but I don't think it's going to solve that problem. It will be a decent little rider though, not pretty but solid. Rob.


----------



## jd56

Thanks Rob. Your Hawthorne might fare well it with the acid bath. It will remove the rust.
Then if you go bare metal then the bath really isn't as good as a stripper.

Here is pretty much the finished Color Flow. Added a little bling as well with the Batwing. 

























It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## rollfaster

*Project bike*



rollfaster said:


> John you do some great work, bike looks great. I'm working on this 57 Hawthorne and it's really not cleaning up very well. The whole bike was covered in hard rust. It's a damn shame because the bike is 100 percent bone stock. I started with a simple green soak and then wd40/ steel wool and got the paint to pop a bit. But the real problem is much of the bike is badly pitted. I thought of doing a OA bath but I don't think it's going to solve that problem. It will be a decent little rider though, not pretty but solid. Rob.



.  It's done for now, still disappointed with the pitting but it's a goo rider. Rob.


----------



## jd56

Nice Rob. 
The thing about pits...you never have to worry about damaging the bike if it ever falls.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## rollfaster

jd56 said:


> Nice Rob.
> The thing about pits...you never have to worry about damaging the bike if it ever falls.
> 
> It's all about the Tanklights!!
> 
> How did I run out of room so fast?




True, so true.


----------



## bicycle larry

*monark super deluxes*

just started this one a nother monark!!!!


----------



## Evans200

Pits on bikes are like liver spots on humans. All part of the way we patina-ize, lol.


----------



## jd56

bicycle larry said:


> just started this one a nother monark!!!!



Looks like a great project Larry.


It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56

Here's the next project on the stand. Since I had to pull it out the other day thinking I was going to steal some parts for Color Flow but, turned out the trussrod was too long for the flow.
This is an all original 1953 girls Murray badged Strato Line (serial M O S). 
When I got it I assumed it was black accent on cream or tan and with light blue and gold pinstripes 
Turns out it is an off white not tan. Lots of patina and speckled rust. Some pitting but all in all not that bad. 
Crazy part about this one is....somebody came by the backyard shop yesterday to buy my 46 bkack girls Viking badged Columbia and liked this one better. It wasn't even listed.
Let's hope the cleanup works out. Lots of WD40 000 & 0000 rubbing on this one. But because it didn't have horn in the tank the wife said she didn't like it.

As I got it




Now the work begins












Waxed and coming out nicer than I expected. 




It's all about the Revival !!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## rollfaster

Lookin good john.


----------



## jd56

Thx Rob. The fingers are aching already. Might be time for a beer.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## dogdart

Getting all the parts together










Tall Tank Flyer


----------



## dogdart

Still inthe parts gathering stage




40 Fleet Wing


----------



## ratrodz




----------



## rollfaster

ratrodz said:


>




Killer wingbar. Can't wait to see this one finished.


----------



## catfish

ratrodz said:


>




That is a great start!


----------



## spoker

progress 



 slow but sure,takes awhile when you have more than one project goin


----------



## rustjunkie

Spokes came in today for this one, gonna build the wheels now:


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## jd56

jd56 said:


> Here's the next project on the stand. Since I had to pull it out the other day thinking I was going to steal some parts for Color Flow but, turned out the trussrod was too long for the flow.
> This is an all original 1953 girls Murray badged Strato Line (serial M O S).
> When I got it I assumed it was black accent on cream or tan and with light blue and gold pinstripes
> Turns out it is an off white not tan. Lots of patina and speckled rust. Some pitting but all in all not that bad.
> Crazy part about this one is....somebody came by the backyard shop yesterday to buy my 46 bkack girls Viking badged Columbia and liked this one better. It wasn't even listed.
> Let's hope the cleanup works out. Lots of WD40 000 & 0000 rubbing on this one. But because it didn't have horn in the tank the wife said she didn't like it.
> 
> As I got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the work begins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waxed and coming out nicer than I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about the Revival !!
> 
> How did I run out of room so fast?



Finally found time to get this one done today.
The new owner wanted a basket added and the rear rack. 
Had to scrounge around for a decent chain as the one that was original wouldn't have made it out the driveway before the stress cracked links snapped.


















It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## syclesavage

jd56 said:


> Finally found time to get this one done today.
> The new owner wanted a basket added and the rear rack.
> Had to scrounge around for a decent chain as the one that was original wouldn't have made it out the driveway before the stress cracked links snapped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about the Tanklights!!
> 
> How did I run out of room so fast?




OMG It's in the yard must be yard art how DARE you do that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## jd56

syclesavage said:


> OMG It's in the yard must be yard art how DARE you do that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



Could have been yard art in the beginning.
In my defense on the yardart post, I was asked to post the bike by the owner....Robert where are you[emoji56]  



It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56

Started this project last night
1937-38... (still figuring that out) Firestone  Fleetwood Roadmaster. 

Was repainted maroon...was green it looks like.
I like the burnt maroon at the moment. But, I understand the green is a hard to find factory color on these. Lots of work to get that color to pop again.
At the moment I'll just get it serviced and cleaned and back on the road again.
As found with added rims, the the breakdown starts.




















It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## rollfaster

Great job on the jet flow john. This one here is really going to be a great project also. Love those bikes.


----------



## jd56

Started cleaning the frame and all painted parts. I figured I would have to strip the brown paint and unsteady handed pinstripe. And it actually looks salvageable. Even though the original green is visible and may be a rare color (so I was informed). 
Still haven't compounded the paint and could possibly even look better.






It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56

jd56 said:


> 1951 Color Flow. This was one of Steve Kiener's bikes. Steve talked me into buying it a couple of years ago at a Eden NC swap.
> Steve always had a way to show you what a classic should be and he was one that treated you right on the price. Let's just he was persuasive. I'm glad I pulled the trigger on it.
> Since I brought it home, it had been broken down for cleaning and ended up hanging in parts from my rafters as one that would be next on the stand.
> Did some thorough cleaning, waxing and some rust removal. Working on the wheels right now but, she's coming along nicely. Soon to be ready for a ride.
> 
> After I got it and before I put it away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now just about all back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about the Tanklights!!
> 
> How did I run out of room so fast?



Thought I posted the end of this project.
Added the dual horn and headlight batwing. Should be a dual headlight. Hard to find that model of batwing without breaking the bank.





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56

jd56 said:


> Still a bit more to do to complete this one. Recieved the chainguard and tv headlight after some repaint. The donor tank is still being prepped.for repaint. But, this project is coming along. The owner is very pleased so far.
> 
> The donor parts came from a donor bike we purchased from a RRB member.
> The donor bike....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was wondering. ...did these tv lights ever have glass lenses?
> If so, anyone got one?
> 
> It's all about the Tanklights!!
> 
> How did I run out of room so fast?



After some exhausting searches for the correct missing parts, and a repaint the owner finally got it done.
The tank has signs of heavy bondo but it took two tanks to get the right parts.
He still has to mount the tailight switch and get the tailight battery tray. And of course the horn.
I like the new colors!









It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## rollfaster

Nice work as usual john. You're quite a talented young man.


----------



## THE STIG




----------



## jd56

Spent a little effort cleaning this one up. It was pretty rough when I found it. And was tempted to do nothing but service the bearings. 
The WD40  can was begging to be sprayed on some 0000 steel wool and to be applied to the hand painted brown and white frame. That of course led to some compounding and wax.
Threw these chromed drops for the picture. I haven't decided what rims or tires are going on this yet. Creme Duros might be just enough to make it pop but, need to a order set. These red clays work too, and are a good compliment to the frame colors.
Again, not finished yet.

Need to reinstall the very rare frontloader.  Nobody bought it [emoji22] ...what a surprise that was.















jd56 said:


> Started this project last night
> 1937-38... (still figuring that out) Firestone  Fleetwood Roadmaster.
> 
> Was repainted maroon...was green it looks like.
> I like the burnt maroon at the moment. But, I understand the green is a hard to find factory color on these. Lots of work to get that color to pop again.
> At the moment I'll just get it serviced and cleaned and back on the road again.
> As found with added rims, the the breakdown starts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about the Tanklights!!
> 
> How did I run out of room so fast?





It's all about the Rescue!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Sped Man

My soon to be current project.


----------



## jd56

Almost there on this revival. Can't believe I misplaced the headbadge. 











It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein

My current project is this 56 Higgins Christmas catalog bike, just need to pull the trigger on the tank and chainguard graphics.
Started with this:




Ad from the catalog:




Currently:





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawg13

I would post a pic, but y'all would probably hate me, lol...


----------



## mike j

Go ahead & post it, you can't win either way.


----------



## Dawg13

mike j said:


> Go ahead & post it, you can't win either way.











not really what you guys are into, perhaps, but it did say customs?...


----------



## Sped Man

My Twinflex sporting Delta Rooster lights.


----------



## jd56

Done...yea!!!!
Just got the badge yesterday, now to find screws.









It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## barracuda

jd56 said:


> Almost there on this revival. Can't believe I misplaced the headbadge.




I can't believe you were gonna sell that headlight. It looks period, and great, and better than original.

Good call on the blackwalls.


----------



## jd56

Started this 38 Colson over the weekend. 
Lots to do on this one.
Purchased a bunch of much need parts.
Stripped the decades ago repaint. Started the brass wheel derusting. Then hopefully the filler primer will hide a lot of the pits....doubt it though.

As found as yardart








Tried to match the paint with this spray bombed green on the tank. l like the green.




Now the work begins








Kinda liking the pitted metal now...hmmmm..bare metal theme....it would be my first.






It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## reginald

*37 Rollfast.....*

Is it red enough??  Now for some graphics...........


----------



## the tinker

Those green fenders are really nice  J.D.
I am not sure but I think I have the same fenders for a Colson I am doing. Taking the fenders to Home Depot tomorrow to see if I can come up with some green paint that matches.


----------



## jd56

Rustoleum Hunter Green was the color I matched to this decades ago repaint. Couldn't find the shade I wanted in DupliColor. 

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## 2jakes

the tinker said:


> Those green fenders are really nice  J.D.
> I am not sure but I think I have the same fenders for a Colson I am doing. Taking the fenders to Home Depot tomorrow to see if I can come up with some green paint that matches.




There’s krylon, Valspar & Rust-Oleum
I’ve used Rust-Oleum spray with good results.
There’s gloss & satin finish green enamel.


----------



## model-a

I started painting today.


----------



## model-a




----------



## jd56

Update...not sure I like the blochy bare metal look now..
Just the pits are so deep in areas.....still pondering what to do on this one.






It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## 2jakes

jd56 said:


> Update...not sure I like the blochy bare metal look now..
> Just the pits are so deep in areas.....still pondering what to do on this one.




Most rust pits can be filled with a surfacer or primer surfacer. Apply & sand  2-3 times.
 Best results are gained by brushing the primer.


----------



## bicycle larry

nice bike you got there jd i like it alot the green paint looks good on thees old bikes  from bicycle larry


----------



## jd56

To linseed oil or clearcoat? 

It's a quick mock up with these red primered rims to see if they work well with the bare metal.








It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## sleepy

I vote linseed. Easier to remove linseed oil than clearcoat if you decide to paint in the future.

Plus boiled linseed leaves a nice warm glow and doesn't have an artificial appearance.


----------



## Crazy8

Picked up this '41 Autocycle on Monday.....



As of right now, it looks like this.....(wheel is a temp)


----------



## jd56

I did linseed oil the metal and it looks badass.
Can't decide which rims look best...but, other than that this project is complete...we'll maybe find a bare metal fender light...maybe something steam punky

Silver (painted with black pinstriping)?




Or Red (primered but, drops)




It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## rollfaster

*Project bikes*

I like the red ones john. Trying to figure out what to do with my 39 Hiawatha project. My luck sucks again because there was no OG paint underneath so I stripped it all off. I hate to paint (as you all know) so I might some sanding then the boiled linseed oil on this one too. Rob.


----------



## model-a

I'm done with this bike plan on riding for a while.


----------



## rustjunkie

jd56 said:


> Or Red (primered but, drops)




I like the primered; gives a nice contrast


----------



## jd56

Thanks for your thoughts on the rims guys. Red does give it some contrast.
That Hiawatha looks good Rob.  Boiled linseed makes the rusted/pitted areas really shine and I like the look.

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Sped Man

Here is my current project. It is a Racycle Runabout. I am waiting for the tubular tires to arrive. Should be  blast to ride. Today I installed that JBL bluetooth charger 2 speaker on my Racycle. Sounds awesome! Charge lasts 200 hours. Works with my smart phone. Don't worry guys it is removable. I actually put it on whatever bike I am riding that day.


----------



## Wcben

What year is the runabout? Im familiar with the rideabout which was very similar to yours, available in the early teens. Im not familiar with the runabout...... Cool bike BTW!


----------



## Oldnut

*37 Mercury bike*

Well it on its way 

 have a lot of mercury parts for it a little decision time


----------



## jd56

Oldnut said:


> Well it on its way View attachment 238000 have a lot of mercury parts for it a little decision time



Can't wait to see the end result on this project!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross

Finished I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster

jd56 said:


> Thanks for your thoughts on the rims guys. Red does give it some contrast.
> That Hiawatha looks good Rob.  Boiled linseed makes the rusted/pitted areas really shine and I like the look.
> 
> It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!
> 
> How did I run out of room so fast?
> 
> my FB page
> https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue




When doing the boiled linseed oil treatment, is it best to sand the surface smooth, and what's the best way to apply it?


----------



## jd56

I guess anyway to get it to bare metal...I used a brass cup brush attached to my power drill. And went to town on it.

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## jd56

Decided to change the fender light on the Colson yesterday.  
First I thought the rusted shell on the Winner was just not the right look.
Had just picked up another bike that has a biscuit light that was rusted through on the bottom. Stripped it to bare metal and linseed oiled it.





But, decided to strip the Winner to bare metal too, and linseed it. I like this better.








It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## rollfaster

That bike looks great john. I'll be doing the boiled linseed oil treatment on my Hiawatha today.


----------



## jd56

rollfaster said:


> That bike looks great john. I'll be doing the boiled linseed oil treatment on my Hiawatha today.



Thx Rob....looking firward to seeing your Hiawatha in its bare metal look.




It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## rollfaster

*Linseed oil treatment*

Funny you should ask john. Here ya go. I'm really digging it. Thanks for the advice. Rob.


----------



## jd56

That looks great.
These bare metal themes just look great I think.
And we don't have to worry about scratching them.

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## jd56

Another bare metal project finished yesterday...well almost. Still needs a chain and a decision on the wheels. These are single drops taken off a Hawthrone that probably will be replaced with Murray war time chrome wheels.

Anywho. ..this was a 2 bike donor project.
Started with a 50s JC Higgins (beehive springer) that I picked up this summer. Found the frame to have a repaint and poorly done at that. The frame was very pitted as well. 
Then I had a rescued 50s Murray ( dual springer ) nearly complete bike with a multi repaint. Also poorly done.
After doing my last bare metal themed bike I realized it was a lot of fun. Always had been apprehensive about doing one but was quite please  with the look.

The donors....

JCH




Murray




Just needs a chain and the right looking wheels. Probably will change out this Murray rear fender with the Jet Flow rear fender so the stays flow as Higgins need to. 





Added to chainring













It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## jd56

Here's an update on the 38  ladies Snaptank bare metal project. 

























It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## reginald

*graphics......*

winter project is ready......


----------



## syclesavage

jd56 said:


> Decided to change the fender light on the Colson yesterday.
> First I thought the rusted shell on the Winner was just not the right look.
> Had just picked up another bike that has a biscuit light that was rusted through on the bottom. Stripped it to bare metal and linseed oiled it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, decided to strip the Winner to bare metal too, and linseed it. I like this better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!
> 
> How did I run out of room so fast?
> 
> my FB page
> https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue




Love the raw look there JD raw as it's getting outside bout now too.


----------



## Sped Man

Just updating my progress on my Racycle Runabout. The wheels are finally on and I love how it rides.


----------



## jd56

jd56 said:


> Here's an update on the 38  ladies Snaptank bare metal project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!
> 
> How did I run out of room so fast?
> 
> my FB page
> https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue



Finally...damn this one was a challenge. Have a nice toasty Winner light to match the men's coming. But this light will do for now.









It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## rollfaster

How did I not see this, what a killer pair of bare metal colsons. Way to go john.


----------



## mike j

They are great together ! I can't quite describe the feeling I'm getting from them. I see a little Mad Max / Road warrior, but hear " I'll be back".


----------



## jd56

An aviation leather cap, spiked shoulder pads and Steampunk goggles...would work with these

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Ross

nerve wracking masking!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddy45

*Almost race ready*

I might not keep the bars  like this but I don't think it looks to bad


----------



## jd56

Well it is a racer afterall. 
Looks good to me

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## bricycle

Ross said:


> nerve wracking masking!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




...hmmmm, maybe I'll ask Ross to paint my next bike....


----------



## WetDogGraphix

*Two new ones*

Now I have 3 projects. I've already shown the Monark Cycle King. I now have this one...



Hawthorne 5 Bar, I think I now have all the parts to complete. It's been repainted with a spray can with no original paint underneath. 
And this one, a 37 Hawthorne, repainted again with no original paint underneath, and a few wrong parts.




I will be busy....


----------



## Ross

Bricycle ....strictly amateur! Ross 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Ross said:


> Bricycle ....strictly amateur! Ross
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Did you do both bikes?


----------



## fordmike65

WetDogGraphix said:


> Now I have 3 projects. I've already shown the Monark Cycle King. I now have this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawthorne 5 Bar, I think I now have all the parts to complete. It's been repainted with a spray can with no original paint underneath.
> And this one, a 37 Hawthorne, repainted again with no original paint underneath, and a few wrong parts.
> 
> 
> I will be busy....




I'll be keeping a close eye on this project. That used to be my girl...Take good care of her


----------



## WetDogGraphix

fordmike65 said:


> I'll be keeping a close eye on this project. That used to be my girl...Take good care of her



What would you like to see?


----------



## fordmike65

My intention was to restore this bike,until I picked up the original paint bike I have now. Be great to see it all done up. What colors are you going with? Feel free to contact me for pics or measurements if you decide to restore to the factory paint scheme.


----------



## rustjunkie

Fordmike65's hawthorne/monark has been a recent regular at the Foothill Flyers rides, come along this Saturday and you can see it!


----------



## WetDogGraphix

fordmike65 said:


> My intention was to restore this bike,until I picked up the original paint bike I have now. Be great to see it all done up. What colors are you going with? Feel free to contact me for pics or measurements if you decide to restore to the factory paint scheme.



I will after it gets blasted.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

rustjunkie said:


> Fordmike65's hawthorne/monark has been a recent regular at the Foothill Flyers rides, come along this Saturday and you can see it!




Don't have a costume...............or a kickstand that will hold the bike up!


----------



## Sped Man

Gentlemen this is is my current project. I am missing a few parts  It is a Iver Johnson Super Mobicycle, A bicycle barely alive. We can rebuild it. We have the technology. We have the capability to build the world's first bionic bicycle. This bicycle will be that bike. Better than it was before. Better, stronger, faster.
-Oscar Goldman-

Does anyone has a few million dollars to donate to this project???


----------



## 2jakes

Sped Man said:


> This is my current project. I am missing a few parts  It is a Iver Johnson Super Mobicycle, A bicycle barely alive. Gentlemen, we can rebuild it. We have the technology. We have the capability to build the world's first bionic bicycle. This bicycle will be that bike. Better than it was before. Better, stronger, faster.
> -Oscar Goldman-
> 
> All I need is a few million dollars~




Almost done with this one. Missing a few parts.





I need a little more on this one & she’ll be good to go !





Th


----------



## Sped Man

Nice bike 2jakes! I am thinking of going fenderless also. Looks like you are almost done with it.


----------



## 2jakes

Sped Man said:


> Nice bike 2jakes! I am thinking of going fenderless also. Looks like you are almost done with it.




The Columbia bike is almost done.



This Iver below needs new wheels & tires.
 I’m looking to find the correct ones which will accept the
Iver fenders that came with this bike.

Those white tires/wheels are not correct.
I installed them so I could ride the bike.
I added a modern bike stand for now.

Iver Project







Zeppelin Project:


----------



## jd56

A project that was kinda dropped in my lap. Friend asked that I restore this 50s? Monark Deluxe girls.24" balloon tire bike. 
At first I didn't want to tackle it as I had a lot of projects already on the books to get done and start. 
Finding 24" rims were my biggest concern. But, once I found a donor 24"er, I figured what the hell.
The bike will be returned to my friend once completed so he can return it to an older couple that run an auction house locally for them to hang in their window of the store.

Originally house painted twice. 1st was a darker blue than the factory Robin Egg blue then, this ugly forest green.





Tried an oxalic soak with some results...but still lots to go.







Did find some factory pinstripping though.



Also using some lacquer thinner on the small parts that need to have the graphics saved if possible 




Jumping the gun a bit but tested a polishing compound rubdown.




It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Ross

Nice work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyHornet

'36 Schwinn. Going old school klunker style. Still trying to decide what handlebars and neck to put on it. And a Brooks saddle may be in its future.





Gonna rock it crusty for now, eventually it will be a very nice klunker.


----------



## Oldude13

*current project panther*

Panther


----------



## Sped Man

Updating my progress on my 1936 Iver Johnson Super Mobike. I added a frame, and a set of wheels. I am missing a few pieces. Hope to have it finished before Summer.


----------



## L.I. Steve

Last week I finished a 1951 Snyder/Harris Rollfast bike with a Lenox badge.


----------



## jd56

Nice 51,  Steve.

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## jd56

Thinking about starting on this Belknap badged 1936 Synder / Harris  Sport Motobike, I just picked up.
Bent fork, missing the trussrod setup. And wrong fenders.
Need all those parts to consider the revival. 
The search begins.







It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## jd56

Been working on this 24" Monark Deluxe for a friend to return to the auction house couple that he bought it from, for a while now. After finding decent rims to use...I'm about done.
Funny and discouraging how the layers of house paint will or can bleed into the original paint or what's left of it. And of course the bare metal that probably prompted the house paint coverage in the first place.
So some of the forest green or hint of, is still present in some areas. 
Tried to save the pinstripping on the fenders, so removing that house paint on them just was too difficult.

I'm sure they will notice a big improvement.


The beginning 




Progress finally. No wax, just turtlwax polishing compound..














It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## jd56

Finished the Monark last night. Added the chain, crank and replaced the pedals and handlebars.
Man, getting the rims for this revival was the hardest to do.









It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## bicycle larry

*what does your current project look like now*

getting a nother monark up and running a gain .all most got every thing to build and paint . from bicycle larry


----------



## jd56

Great project Larry...doesn't look like it needs paint

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Sped Man

Finally getting closer to finishing this bad boy. Installed the seat today. Needs the cables for the 2 speed and front brake. A nice set of fenders would be nice.


----------



## Ross

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56

Been working on completing a couple this past month.

1937 Westfield Seminole 
Have the chainring in route...then it will be done.
This was found with the tastefully done complete repaint. 

Before




Just about done...WD40 rubdown and then some polishing compound.







1936 Snyder / DP Harris / Rollfast "Sport" model,  badged Belknap. 
My first ever Snyder. Love these style frames.
Been repainted black.
Lots needed to be done to this one.

Before




Still working on it...but, as for now, I replaced the fenders, fork, dropstand, wheels, which all came from a ladies Cadet donor.
Needs the trussrods and dual brackets, handlebar and stem as well as the rear fender frame spacer.  
Also looking for a mens rear fender as this ladies is a rear laced skirtguard style.




It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## scooter_trasher

How were those paint  stencils to pull, with tape I always leave a spot to grab to start my pull, I was thinking of putting a needle & thread through those when I do mine, just to start a tear, so I don't have to let the paint dry and cut around them with a razor blade 


Ross said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juanitasmith13

*ABOUT JD56's 1936 Snyder 

1936 Snyder / DP Harris / Rollfast "Sport" model,  badged Belknap. 
My first ever Snyder. Love these style frames.
Been repainted black.
Lots needed to be done to this one.

'Belknap' was a hardware chain out of Kentucky... Here's another Belknap...







*


----------



## jd56

Took the Snyder out for some air this past week. 




It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## syclesavage

Starting with this Merc I picked it up from the Howes Cavern show 

 paid 60.00 for it wont be using all parts.   

  finished done and ready for Christmas.


----------



## Sped Man

Picked this up today. I blame JKT for not stopping me  I am missing a few parts. It is an Elgin Robin. If you have any of them please let me know what you have and how much. Thanks


----------



## reginald

*getting real close.......*

Need a chain, brake clamp, and a dropstand.....and for the snow to stop.


----------



## catfish

Very nice!!!!



reginald said:


> Need a chain, brake clamp, and a dropstand.....and for the snow to stop.


----------



## reginald

catfish said:


> Very nice!!!!




Thanks, Catfish......that's the guard you sold me.


----------



## sleepy

Very nice indeed!

Its nice to see fully restored examples, a flashback to how they looked brand new.


----------



## catfish

reginald said:


> Thanks, Catfish......that's the guard you sold me.




Cool!


----------



## bikesnbuses

FINALLY on the stand..The 40 Twin Bar 4 star..Got wheels "rebuilt" with better rims,cleaned spokes and 1 better hub ,NOS Torrington #8s and a drop stand from Catfish!<<<Thanks Ed!
its 60 already in RI this AM..Gonna try to take advantage and do the most I can to this beauty!


----------



## tech549

whats there a speciiiiial on twin 40s this month ?


----------



## bikesnbuses

Spent about an hour on the rack.. It wasnt your ordinary dirt it was like caked in chimney soot?? lots of soaking scrubbing repeat ,then polishing a few times..

Anyone know what kind of battery I can use or how to convert this battery pack over to a modern battery??


----------



## Oldude13

*Laced up some wheels*

Just finished wheel set






For my CWC build


----------



## whizzer kid

*current winter project.s 
46 B6, and colson flyer ( unknown year.. Yet) 
Anyone suggest a good reference book for colsons. I'm just making a nice rider out of it. 
But would like to know year, ect. I am in process of taking the monark crank off. 
Happy new year!!
Sorry pics upside down... Can't figure this out. 
Whiz kid
*


----------



## Oldude13

Current project Cwc build
Working on my first ever pinstripes.


----------



## Schwinn499

61' Coppertone Continental


----------



## Oldude13

All most finished


----------



## rollfaster

Oldude13 said:


> All most finished




Nice work man, looks great.


----------



## tech549

looks great,nice colors


----------



## Oldude13

Machines the tank bolt prime paint clear wait to dry!


----------



## Oldude13

Installed tank and spear stripe on fork.


----------



## jd56

Got this 35-37 Hawthorne this past winter.
Finally I'm tired of looking at the Bob Marley paint scheme. Dang, I hate trying to strip repaint. So worried I'm going to be too aggressive.  Patience my friend....


----------



## bricycle

Oldude13 said:


> Installed tank and spear stripe on fork.
> 
> View attachment 264935
> 
> View attachment 264937
> 
> View attachment 264939




Dig that color scheme.


----------



## bricycle

bikesnbuses said:


> Spent about an hour on the rack.. It wasnt your ordinary dirt it was like caked in chimney soot?? lots of soaking scrubbing repeat ,then polishing a few times..
> 
> Anyone know what kind of battery I can use or how to convert this battery pack over to a modern battery??
> 
> View attachment 259745
> View attachment 259746




Doesn't that take a 6 volt?


----------



## bricycle

Ross said:


> Finished I guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Wow, that really POPS!


----------



## bricycle

jd56 said:


> Thanks for the compliment Tinker.
> It is my backyard.
> For living in the city of Norfolk Va. it is our own little oasis. I have about a 25 x 15' front yard but 110 feet of lakeside waterfront on about a 1/3 of an acre. 42 trees...we'll it used to be that many. I have taken down a few tress to make room for the bike shop.
> Still plenty of shade too.
> 
> Freshwater fishing to include, Largemouth Bass, Mud cats (a few Channel cats), Bream, Crappie, Bowfin, and lots of 15 - 25 lb Carp. Our own little park. Great for cookouts too.
> Fishing is my other passion. It's the reason I bought the place. Then I started finding rusty bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about the Tanklights!!
> 
> How did I run out of room so fast?




My Grandpa called those "Wide-mouth Bass"


----------



## bricycle

Sped Man said:


> Twinflex:Finally finished painting the tank last night. All white didn't suit it.




Looking Good!


----------



## bricycle

gtflyte said:


> *Crown - Great Western Mfr. Co.*
> 
> Before
> View attachment 208885
> Today
> View attachment 208882
> Finally got the proper fork headbadge front fender thanks to the Cabe
> GT




Nice work...way kool.


----------



## bricycle

THE STIG said:


>




Those look Kool Sans front fenders.


----------



## bricycle

militarymonark said:


> Just finished it a couple nights ago.




Awesome job Patrick!


----------



## militarymonark

thanks! 
I bought one of those cool clutches from Ebay and that thing wont work after the first ride so now I can't do anything with it.


----------



## Local 13

bricycle said:


> Doesn't that take a 6 volt?



The Twin Bars battery is a 6 volt square lantern battery. You can also buy a conversion adapter so you can use 4 D cells.


----------



## jd56

The projects just keep coming. Not a whole lot to do to this 39 Flyer.
Rims, tubes, tires. 
Then figure out what to do to the rear rack repaint and try to salvage the peppered tank paint.


----------



## jd56

Decided to throw the rims that came with the Flyer on for a photo shoot. Plans to still install a better pair but, for now I can roll it around the shop and yard.
Daggum this is a nice bike [emoji41] 









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG

Ut Oh.....


----------



## npence

This is my current project along with some others thinking of going blue and ivory in color


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56

npence said:


> View attachment 311511
> This is my current project along with some others thinking of going blue and ivory in color
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Definitely the smorgasbord of colors as it sits doesn't do this one justice. 
Nice project.
Can't wait to see its progress. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohdeebee




----------



## Sped Man

My Arrow is getting closer to reassembly.


----------



## jd56

It's been so long since I got this Hawthorne I've forgotten what year it is. Mid 30s as I recall. I'll have to check my notes, where ever they are...lol
Started out as a sport model motobike in red then someone decided they wanted it green.
George (Goldengreek ), dubbed it the " Bob Marley" bike.
So ridding the bike of the gaudy green has finally producing results.
I even polished compounded the bottom top tube to see what was left to save after a vigorous lacquer thinner rub down. 
Not too bad...this one might look pretty good afterall. Doubt I'll get all the green removed from some of the crevices but, that's ok too.

As received 



After (Still lots to do yet)







Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56

jd56 said:


> Decided to throw the rims that came with the Flyer on for a photo shoot. Plans to still install a better pair but, for now I can roll it around the shop and yard.
> Daggum this is a nice bike [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



Found a set of near matches on the rims and added a set of John's Royals.




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56

Just picked up this for a matching set of dropcenters for the Flyer




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56

jd56 said:


> It's been so long since I got this Hawthorne I've forgotten what year it is. Mid 30s as I recall. I'll have to check my notes, where ever they are...lol
> Started out as a sport model motobike in red then someone decided they wanted it green.
> George (Goldengreek ), dubbed it the " Bob Marley" bike.
> So ridding the bike of the gaudy green has finally producing results.
> I even polished compounded the bottom top tube to see what was left to save after a vigorous lacquer thinner rub down.
> Not too bad...this one might look pretty good afterall. Doubt I'll get all the green removed from some of the crevices but, that's ok too.
> 
> As received
> 
> 
> 
> After (Still lots to do yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



A little more polishing compound on the frame down this evening 







Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56

Got to the fenders this week.












Even found a decent pin on the fork




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sped Man

Still a work in progress. I still need to pinstripe it and paint the fenders ends red.


----------



## jd56

Few more things to install but, it's a heck of a lot better looking than when I started on this project.

Before




Today







Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986

Shelby is all done







Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster

Started working on this 38 Shelby yesterday. It is very rusty and pitted, yet very solid. Gave the fork,truss rods and frame a boiled linseed oil treatment. I think an OA bath would have been a waste on this one,besides, I love these rusty relics.


----------



## rollfaster

Nice rider. I like rusty bikes.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

I have everything I need except the double mount bars.......waiting for the weather to warm up for paint. I have the scheme down, but the colors haven't been decided on.


----------



## jd56

Next, it's time to get back to the 36 Hawthorne Motorbike rebuild.
Stay tuned for updates on his revival...

This looks like the bike




As found




And the revival begins




Got some fenders,  hope they're correct.




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimK

from this


 

to this


----------



## rollfaster

jd56 said:


> Next, it's time to get back to the 36 Hawthorne Motorbike rebuild.
> Stay tuned for updates on his revival...
> 
> This looks like the bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the revival begins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some fenders,  hope they're correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



Fenders are correct. 35 had stainless rain gutters and 36 had painted.


----------



## jd56

jd56 said:


> Next, it's time to get back to the 36 Hawthorne Motorbike rebuild.
> Stay tuned for updates on his revival...
> 
> This looks like the bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the revival begins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some fenders,  hope they're correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



A dry fit of some parts.
Fenders have the wrong stays, added the badge, added fender spacers to convert to 26". Wheels are wrong but, needed something to see the tire to fender gap. Trussrods and bottom plate rod guide is wrong.
Turns out the headtube is a short tube,  so the trussrods are too long.

Just something about these rain gutters I don't like. 
Thought the look would excite me but, I dont.
Guess this will need a new home.








Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56

Received this DP Harris / Rollfast yesterday.  Another Motorbike. 
Not sure why I'm drawn to these. As I really don't like the rain gutter fendered modeled prewars.
But, I do like dirty bikes an enjoy a challenge to revive the paint.
Have not figured out the year but, guessing 35 or 36.

Could use your help on figuring out the year. 


As received 







Found its origin color under all that aged dirt and rusty patina 
ahhhhh ....it's blue!
Some WD40, then rubbing compund and then polishing compound.










Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36

I have 3 blown apart right now, I know, not smart! Shelby, Elgin, Monarch!


----------



## JimK

oldfart36 said:


> I have 3 blown apart right now, I know, not smart! Shelby, Elgin, Monarch!
> 
> View attachment 321176 View attachment 321175 View attachment 321177




Cool projects but I really like that Shelby!

JimK


----------



## tikicruiser

I figured I'd just ride it as is for a while and fix her up a little at a time.


----------



## jd56

jd56 said:


> Received this DP Harris / Rollfast yesterday.  Another Motorbike.
> Not sure why I'm drawn to these. As I really don't like the rain gutter fendered modeled prewars.
> But, I do like dirty bikes an enjoy a challenge to revive the paint.
> Have not figured out the year but, guessing 35 or 36.
> 
> Could use your help on figuring out the year.
> 
> 
> As received
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found its origin color under all that aged dirt and rusty patina
> ahhhhh ....it's blue!
> Some WD40, then rubbing compund and then polishing compound.
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



Did a little more this weekend so far











Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg M

Damn, JD, that's coming up nice.  I hate that nothing like that ever seems to come up out here in the wilds of Vancouver Island


----------



## jd56

Thanks greg

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56

The newest project is on the stand.
Not sure I'll be able to revive the original maroon paint on this 1939 Colson rear steer.
But, I'll give a whack at it.

As found 










Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56

Just got this picture from goldengreek on the process of straightening the front fork, which was pretty caddywampused.

Before





Getting straightened 




Just got the rack in today.




All I need now is Mike's fenders.
How about it fordmike?
Let's do the trade brother.


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster

Mostly finished a 41 BFG Streamliner recently. I'm pretty happy with the way it came out. Parts of the paint were kinda rough, but an OA soak helped out. Sometime next week it'll have a matching drop center front rim with correct prewar script hub. Then to return to its owner.


----------



## jd56

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 339762 View attachment 339760 View attachment 339759 View attachment 339758 View attachment 339757 Mostly finished a 41 BFG Streamliner recently. I'm pretty happy with the way it came out. Parts of the paint were kinda rough, but an OA soak helped out. Sometime next week it'll have a matching drop center front rim with correct prewar script hub. Then to return to its owner.



Daggum that came out great Rob!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tech549

rollfast project,gathering all the parts


----------



## buickmike

tech549 said:


> rollfast project,gathering all the parts
> 
> View attachment 342967
> 
> View attachment 342968



It's nice to build up a bike piece by piece. I would like to find some shiny drop centers so I can get back to wheel buildin. Do you have a set.for your bike alllready?


----------



## tech549

buickmike said:


> It's nice to build up a bike piece by piece. I would like to find some shiny drop centers so I can get back to wheel buildin. Do you have a set.for your bike alllready?



 yes I do, I built a set a while back ,I also have a real nice set that is primed so I am tossing it around if I will use a painted set or chrome set


----------



## 39zep

Just completed. 39 Hawthorne Zep Twin Bar.


----------



## tech549

39zep said:


> View attachment 343004 Just completed. 39 Hawthorne Zep Twin Bar.[/QUOTE                            beautiful zep ,nice work!!


----------



## catfish

Just going to work on this for a while.


----------



## buickmike

Hey take another pic when you get about halfway.


----------



## tech549

catfish said:


> Just going to work on this for a while. View attachment 343011[/QUOTE[/QUOTE how long before you finish that project?


----------



## catfish

I'm going to take my time with it.


----------



## tech549

catfish said:


> I'm going to take my time with it.



 that's the smart thing to do!!


----------



## Lance Vangraham

Currently working on a 1941 Hawthorne


----------



## SJ_BIKER

here is my 1941 schwinn roadster.....next is the polishing and waxing to brighten up the paint ..... better than the dull rusteh and dusteh vibe


----------



## 2jakes

catfish said:


> Just going to work on this for a while.






*Cool!
*
Looks like it’s almost there except for the faded area in the middle.





The decals are still available and although it’s a repo,
it’s still a good quality that would look great on your
project.

Good Luck !


----------



## catfish

2jakes said:


> *Cool!
> *
> Looks like it’s almost there except for the faded area in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The decals are still available and although it’s a repo,
> it’s still a good quality that would look great on your
> project.
> 
> Good Luck !



Mine is all original. And I'm going to keep it that way.


----------



## catfish

2jakes said:


> Looks like it’s almost there except for the faded area in the middle.




That is from the camera flash.


----------



## juanitasmith13

catfish said:


> Just going to work on this for a while. View attachment 343011




Won't need to comb your hair, then, even...


----------



## bricycle

cat, think you're catching up to my age.....:eek:


----------



## 2jakes

juanitasmith13 said:


> Won't need to comb your hair, then, even...




Cat said it was “all original & he’s going to keep it that way.”


----------



## Freqman1

Trying to get a Motobike together. V/r Shawn


----------



## fboggs1986

Freqman1 said:


> Trying to get a Motobike together. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 347576
> View attachment 347577



Definitely wanna see that when it's done!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley

Do ya think that front fender is a little close to the frame?  Well, at least the fender is nice and straight.


----------



## Freqman1

Robertriley said:


> Do ya think that front fender is a little close to the frame?  Well, at least the fender is nice and straight.
> View attachment 347880




Yep the fender braces should be parallel to the ground. V/r Shawn


----------



## Sped Man

How it arrived:


----------



## Sped Man

Replaced a few items. Repainted the new rack and guard this night

 . Looks a bit better. It was a bit too heavy with that yellow in the back section.


----------



## Freqman1

Sped Man said:


> Replaced a few items. Repainted the new rack and guard this nightView attachment 349655 . Looks a bit better. It was a bit too heavy with that yellow in the back section.




I thought you showed a pic of the correct guard in your gallery why didn't you use it? I agree the correct red rack improves it a lot. V/r ShawnV/r Shawn


----------



## Sped Man

Freqman1 said:


> I thought you showed a pic of the correct guard in your gallery why didn't you use it? I agree the correct red rack improves it a lot. V/r ShawnV/r Shawn



Still waiting for parts. I have parts coming from Cali and Texas. Hopefully by Monday or Wednesday I will be able to make more changes.


----------



## Freqman1

Sped Man said:


> Still waiting for parts. I have parts coming from Cali and Texas. Hopefully by Monday or Wednesday I will be able to make more changes.



Cool! I have a soft spot for Five Bars. I think I have like five or six in various stages of completion right now. V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56

Getting there.











Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56

So I need some pointers on an issue that may be normal but, I don't like it.
The rear steering on this rear steer has some free travel or slop/play before the steer gear engages.
I've adjusted the steering adjustment rods to its shortest before the chain quick link wouldn't fit.
It's not a large amount of slop but, it's really pronounced at the handlebar. 
The bike rides well regardless but, it annoys me.
Those that have experience with dialing these rear steers in, please chime in.
Note...all the factory parts are in place. No wear was noticed on each to attribute to the free play travel.

And for those that didn't see my test ride video











Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Admiral

Could the sprocket attached to the rear handlebars be slightly loose? In the video it looks like when you wiggle the handlebars back and forth, the sprocket on the bottom doesn't move.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56

The sprocket isn't the issue.
I wished it was that easy.

The sprocket actually has a woodruff key mounted in the steer tube shaft that the sprocket slides on to. And it's a nice snug fit.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Admiral

Oh ok. Could be the chains are just stretched out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG

the wingnut is loose


----------



## jd56

Rear steer shaft parts layout is pictured below.
 Everything is good from what I see.
Talked to a couple friends that have owned, own and or ridden these rear steers, and all said there was play.
So I'm good with the slop.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG

the key is the problem. if you look at your vid, the bars n shaft is moving, the sprocket is not. if it was the chain the sprocket would move with the shaft till slack is taken up


----------



## jd56

THE STIG said:


> the key is the problem. if you look at your vid, the bars n shaft is moving, the sprocket is not. if it was the chain the sprocket would move with the shaft till slack is taken up



Hmmmm, the key is a snug fit in the shaft as is the fitted on sprocket is also snug.


----------



## THE STIG

does the washer stop at the end of the shaft or does it fit over


----------



## jd56

THE STIG said:


> put key n sprocket on the shaft without the nut and see if it moves



I will, tomorrow .
But if it is the key then I'll have to get a new custom one cut to fit the sprocket.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56

THE STIG said:


> does the washer stop at the end of the shaft or does it fit over



It stops at the top of the threaded shaft end. It does not slide onto the tapered end.
I have made a video of the key play ( yes there a small bit on the shaft but, not inside the sprocket). 
Given the miniscule amount of the gapage and that small amount being amplified at the top of the 36" or so shaft, it might explain the slop.
I'll trim down the video and post soon.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56

THE STIG said:


> does the washer stop at the end of the shaft or does it fit over



It stops at the top of the threaded shaft end. It does not slide onto the tapered end.
I have made a video of the key play ( yes there a small bit on the shaft but, not inside the sprocket). 
Given the miniscule amount of the gapage and that small amount being amplified at the top of the 36" or so shaft, it might explain the slop.
I'll trim down the video and post soon.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG

post pic (thread end) wit just the sprocket on the shaft


----------



## jd56

Obviously the sprocket is not seated all the way on the shaft in this picture but I wanted to show the key in place.
Once the sprocket is installed completely it's top rides against the bottom of the shaft (no spacer washer).






Here is the video of the key in the shaft. 







Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56

This picture sucks but, the key could be a smidgen tighter I think.
Wonder where I'm gonna find another key to fit?





Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65

That's a lot of play in the woodruff key. It should be a snug fit. Any movement at the key will just be amplified at the bars.


----------



## bentwoody66

Go to Ace Hardware, they have it all!!!


----------



## Sped Man

My other project. Needs a few things. Love that tandem rear steer JD56. Always wanted one just to drive my wife crazy


----------



## jd56

fordmike65 said:


> That's a lot of play in the woodruff key. It should be a snug fit. Any movement at the key will just be amplified at the bars.



Turns out it may just have been the sprocket wasn't supported at the bottom. Still need to do another test ride yet to determine its fixed.







And then it was crabs 





Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley

It was a busy day but still squeezed the time in to paint a chain guard and some stripes tonight


----------



## Robertriley

The front guard is just sitting there and I will have some fenders soon.


----------



## jacob9795

I just picked up this Spaceliner deluxe (model 46921) and can't wait to get started on it. It has a Bendix 2-speed kickback hub and fortunately the original saddle, pedals, cowl and tires. The chrome is really going to shine on this one. I asked a paint shop what they would charge to repaint the tank and rack and they quoted me $1000!?!? I'll take my time with this one.


----------



## jd56

Just needs a couple of smalls yet but, it's done and the 20 block ride the wife and I just took was exciting and surprisinly smooth.

Thanks to all that have lent me a hand on the pickup, shipping, straightening, parts acquisitions, and the advice on this one. 
Seriously I couldn't have done it without you.

















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Admiral

The tandem looks sweet! Great cleanup on the paint.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sped Man

Current status. Still a work in progress.  View attachment 352310


----------



## Robertriley

Added the most expansive bike part I have ever purchased on to the Bluebird....a kickstand.   Plus my good friend Joe hooked me up with a bird for the fender!


----------



## 39zep

Waiting for a buyer to pick a color.


----------



## higgens

Working on a Higgins


----------



## Sped Man

Current project: A 1918 Sear's Chief.

Biggest problem: Hard to pedal. The chain was stiff, the crank had missing ball bearings, the hub needed a good cleaning and lube job. Crank would wobble due to missing ball bearing. Now it is way better. I can actually crank the wheel really fast without losing a lung  Yes, I got it to shift gears. Luckily I had some parts on stand by. This photo sucks but I can't get the bike outside until the tubular front tire comes in. I was able to install the new rear tubular tire. That one is only temporary until the other tires comes in.


----------



## Pauliemon

This was the best of the original paint. It was under a (what else) thick coat of house paint. Looks like I'll be testing my none existent painting skills.


----------



## redline1968

Getting the original tank dimensions from my new36 aerocycle to make  an exact copy die ...it's  Slow but I'm  getting a good idea of the original dimensions,,  might be a while before I finish the die :0 I hope....


----------



## saladshooter

Think I'm going to ditch the rack.


----------



## Sped Man

Updating progress on 5 bar.


----------



## Freqman1

Robertriley said:


> It was a busy day but still squeezed the time in to paint a chain guard and some stripes tonight
> 
> View attachment 351704




I can just see Batman and Robin on this thing cruising Gotham! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1

Sped Man said:


> Updating progress on 5 bar.
> 
> 
> View attachment 486179




Looking good! I've seen a few people recently reproducing the 'butterfly' stand which would be a worthwhile addition. BTW did you make the bars? V/r Shawn


----------



## Pauliemon

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 485887 View attachment 485888 Getting the original tank dimensions from my new36 aerocycle to make  an exact copy die ...it's  Slow but I'm  getting a good idea of the original dimensions,,  might be a while before I finish the die :0 I hope....



Nice! I'm in the process of putting life back into a 1933 Schwinn tool box. I think I'll try to fab up a couple of my own while I'm doing that. A 33 is a lot easier then what you're putting together. Can't wait to see your finished product.


----------



## redline1968

Pauliemon said:


> Nice! I'm in the process of putting life back into a 1933 Schwinn tool box. I think I'll try to fab up a couple of my own while I'm doing that. A 33 is a lot easier then what you're putting together. Can't wait to see your finished product.View attachment 486244



It's a challenge but it's so rare gotta do what you gotta to get it done... those tool box tanks are neat ...you've got a great reference to go by  go for it!


----------



## Freqman1

redline1968 said:


> It's a challenge but it's so rare gotta do what you gotta to get it done... those tool box tanks are neat ...you've got a great reference to go by  go for it!




You're PM box should be filling up by now...."if you're gonna make one could you do one extra...."! Good luck and looking forward to seeing the progress on this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## ADVHOG

I'm working on this '41 Elgin for my wife. I got it as a frame, forks, bars, and stem. Trying to piece it together as best I can. I have a very crusty chainguard that needs an OA bath and I need to do some better wheels...


----------



## redline1968

Thanks I'm going to see what happens. It's gonna be a while  I've got some other things on my burner .. I've got a high level math background and mechanical/auto body skills so no problems there. already figured out most of the dimensions....


----------



## tech549

have had this one on the stand for a while,and after I saw that bike from memory lane that H Gordon and catfish posted got me motivated!had to remove a lot of house paint and straighten out a old weld repair.


----------



## tech549

-------


----------



## catfish

tech549 said:


> have had this one on the stand for a while,and after I saw that bike from memory lane that Gordon and catfish posted got me motivated!had to remove a lot of house paint and straighten out a old weld repair.View attachment 486430




Love these bikes!


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Bought this project local from Fellow caber Dave K. It's a 41 Schwinn, covered in house paint and cad paint on every part. Here are some pics as I got it and it's transformation, still got a ways to go. 



 you can see the fork is red under the maroon house paint.
Here it is now cleaned.


----------



## OldSkipTooth

OldSkipTooth said:


> Bought this project local from Fellow caber Dave K. It's a 41 Schwinn, covered in house paint and cad paint on every part. Here are some pics as I got it and it's transformation, still got a ways to go. View attachment 486509View attachment 486510 you can see the fork is red under the maroon house paint.
> Here it is now cleaned.View attachment 486511



It's not the original color, but a very old repaint with nice patina so I'll keep it, the head tube and darts I re did.


----------



## OldSkipTooth

the guard looks pretty good.


----------



## Sped Man

This is another project on the burners. It has been stripped and is almost ready for primer and paint.  It is a 1907 or 1908 Pierce bicycle.


----------



## OldSkipTooth

41 up and running, getting the rear fender rolled out and the paint off the front, here is the current look mocked up with an older mesinger B-7 saddle.


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Old cad on the bars I smoothed out and a thin coat of boiled linseed oil.


----------



## jacob9795

I'm working on the wife's '51 Shelby this week. I'm almost finished with the rims.


----------



## Sped Man

I am updating my Pierce project. It has been painted and I have reassembled it. Almost all of its ball bearings were either broken or missing. I replaced every ball bearing. It now spins freely. The rims and tires are currently MIA. Hopefully in a few days I will have her up and around.


----------



## TR6SC

Sped Man said:


> I am updating my Pierce project. It has been painted and I have reassembled it. Almost all of its ball bearings were either broken or missing. I replaced every ball bearing. It now spins freely. The rims and tires are currently MIA. Hopefully in a few days I will have her up and around. View attachment 490989



Sounds like my girlfriend!


----------



## catfish




----------



## ricobike

jacob9795 said:


> I'm working on the wife's '51 Shelby this week. I'm almost finished with the rims.




Good to see that someone else laces wheels like I do.  Interesting truing stand too.  Looks like it might work better than my commercial stand.  Nice work!


----------



## jacob9795

ricobike said:


> Good to see that someone else laces wheels like I do.  Interesting truing stand too.  Looks like it might work better than my commercial stand.  Nice work!



Thanks, I can't find a decent truing stand under $150 and I wanted/needed to buy a shop press. I'll buy a nice truing stand a bit later, it's next on the list. 

To my wife's Shelby: repaired a snapped screw in the fork (drilled and tapped) and a crushed lamp bezel. I made the fork fender mount screw out of a bolt Haha! I'm waiting on a lens from Mike Burden. Once I get the lens, I can shape the front to fit the lens.


----------



## Scribble

My 1952 J.C Higgins Color-Flow looked like this before.


 
And this is how she sits now.


----------



## Sped Man

Both are finally up and running!!!!


----------



## partsguy

With me, I'll ask, "which one"?


----------



## jacob9795

My Motorbike fork had a severe bend; it made me kind of nauseous just looking at it.
Never again will I wrestle around with a bent steering tube in my shop. My shop press fixed it in under 5 minutes. I made a sleeve to evenly distribute the force.


----------



## jacob9795

I've never used an English Wheel until now. I rolled my wife's Shelby chainguard with it. I didn't want it to be perfect, it needed to blend in with the rest of the bike. It's very simple to use. I can roll fenders now...










Done!!! She loves it...


----------



## bikewhorder

jacob9795 said:


> I've never used an English Wheel until now. I rolled my wife's Shelby chainguard with it. I didn't want it to be perfect, it needed to blend in with the rest of the bike. It's very simple to use. I can roll fenders now...
> 
> View attachment 645039
> 
> View attachment 645040



Cool I need one of those.  Just be careful, metal is way easier to stretch than it is to shrink.


----------



## Sped Man

Next project.


----------



## Cowboy in NC

VERY NICE!!!-----------Cowboy


----------



## Sped Man

This is my other project. I posted it before but it disappeared somehow. I blame JKT  It is a Sear's Chief frame. This one is similar to mine. Hope to get it soon.


----------



## catfish




----------



## Cdougla55

On the way...


----------



## partsguy

In pieces, behind the dining room table:


----------



## robert bell

will be starting on this one next


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Coming together finally, lots of color and patina work to get consistent: tank white is all original, a little red added that can be reversed to original easily, frame red is the old repaint now with solid  age wear.View attachment 650172


----------



## Sped Man

Update on Silverking Flocycle: Seat is MIA so are the fenders. This is a work in progress.


----------



## OldSkipTooth

I'm done with this 41 Schwinn, found a kick stand that keeps the bike upright, LOL, I hate kickstands! It looks good at 10 feet. Grips and a seat and ride.


----------



## robert bell

here's my next project. gonna find a snyder beehive springer and original headlight and restore


----------



## Sped Man

Update on Flocycle. Seat finally arrived 3 weeks late. I took it out for a maiden voyage. Given the fact it has 24" wheels I had my doubts if I could ride it given my 32" inseam. I am happy to say what they wrote about the Flocycle in Scott's book Ride and Enjoy the Monark Silverking Bicycle,  was true. It is design for individuals with an inseam between 27-36. I of course didn't believe it not until I rode it.


----------



## 56 Vette

Sped Man said:


> Update on Flocycle. Seat finally arrived 3 weeks late. I took it out for a maiden voyage. Given the fact it has 24" wheels I had my doubts if I could ride it given my 32" inseam. I am happy to say what they wrote about the Flocycle in Scott's book Ride and Enjoy the Monark Silverking Bicycle,  was true. It is design for individuals with an inseam between 27-36. I of course didn't believe it not until I rode it.
> 
> View attachment 663018



Looks great! Those Flocycles just have awesome lines!! Joe


----------



## Sped Man

This is my current project. I am working on a Trek R200 recumbent. It is the only model recumbent Trek ever made. So far I have installed a Ballistic front suspension fork. I did this last week. Today the 39/52 crankset arrived. I swapped out the original 39/52 crankset (BS) to a real 39/52 crankset. It runs a lot faster. I now need to figure out how I can install a derailuer on this bicycle so I can go from a 39 tooth sprocket to a 52 tooth sprocket with the pull of a lever. IF you have any ideas let me know. Photos would be great.


----------



## Sped Man

Finally got around to installing the 2 speed rear hub. It works beautifully.


----------



## bicycle larry

next spring for the hawthorn to do up


----------



## jacob9795

I love the brick red paint on this old bike. I spent most of the night polishing the paint and applying linseed oil. The wheels are next, they need a lot of love to look good again. Too many papers to grade, I’ll catch up on this next weekend.


----------



## jacob9795

I switched out the pinstriping on a good set-o-rims for my C model.





























View attachment 723900


----------



## Sped Man

jacob9795 said:


> I switched out the pinstriping on a good set-o-rims for my C model.
> 
> Awesome! So that is how it is done. Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! Where can I pick up one of those rim pin striping tools?


----------



## jacob9795

My Daddy had this one in his shop. I saw one on eBay. It’s a fun tool to use, first time for me.


----------



## jacob9795

Patina restoration on my badge. I sent my saddle top to Bob U this week.


----------



## jacob9795

Tonight I laced up a Small Flange Fore-Wheel Brake for my ride. The spokes were rusted so I dipped them in CHEM-DIP for a few minutes followed by a light scrub using extra fine steel wool. Then I dipped the spokes in concentrated HCl for a few seconds followed by a good rinse. The ‘high side’ spokes needed to be trimmed about 2mm so the rim sits dead-center in the fork (rim centering). I installed some Good Year All Weather G-3 tires.


----------



## buickmike

I love the look of painted rims. That's how I built up a 37 motorbike. After many years of looking at it I decided the drum brake deserved to have the hoop in the same finish. For now it has Murray (M.O. stamped)  rims. Although my bike was not original paint.  This c model appeared as if it was built this way.


----------



## mike j

46 DX, aka" El Burro".


----------



## eddie_bravo

New project as of today 
Just needs to be torn down, cleaning and 1 grip,  looks like that’s about it.  Got it today from my neighbor 








Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36

Project! "1/2 And 1/2.
Mock up before frame paint.
1948 JC Higgins using a 40's Hawthorne front end. Front end, headlight, tank, bobbed rear fender, and youth seat top, will be sealed bare metal, while frame will be painted. Really have gotten to enjoy the bare metal stuff for Rats!


----------



## JimRoy

1920s DP Harris Rollfast: I test road yesterday.  Waiting on a couple more parts, and then paint and final assembly. I started this project 12/27/17


----------



## PlasticNerd

Working on this now


----------



## Scribble

My Twin Bar project is still in the parts collecting stage.


----------



## ADVHOG

Postwar (47?) Columbia..


 
Its too cold in the bike shop so I'm hiding out in the woodshop.


----------



## LarzBahrs

Looks the same but I got a 6 hole rack for it. Next is stripping and primer.


----------



## Bikermaniac

1916 Indian Project. I just removed the red paint (almost all of it) from the handlebars. Next step remove the cream paint from the wood rims and install single tube tires.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

okozzy said:


> *As always, got my hands full*
> 
> Maybe that's why I can't seem to be able to finish any of them.
> 
> View attachment 101201
> 
> View attachment 101202
> 
> View attachment 101203
> 
> View attachment 101204
> 
> View attachment 101205



Ladies Victor?


----------



## Pauliemon

jacob9795 said:


> I switched out the pinstriping on a good set-o-rims for my C model.
> 
> View attachment 723889
> 
> View attachment 723890
> 
> View attachment 723891
> 
> View attachment 723892
> 
> View attachment 723893
> 
> View attachment 723895
> 
> View attachment 723896
> 
> View attachment 723900
> 
> View attachment 723902
> 
> View attachment 723903



That beats the hell outta doing it this way!


----------



## redline1968

Pick this whizz up a while ago it had the wrong frame but correct 47 whiz parts so I got this 47 from a cabe member. Stated to assemble it to what a 47 should look like.


----------



## tech549

Pauliemon said:


> That beats the hell outta doing it this way!
> View attachment 759981



this tool works great for pinstrips!


----------



## tech549

before

take it out of the stand and the rear tube blows out,damn!!!


----------



## Sped Man

HP Speedmachine,  a recumbent bicycle barely alive. Gentlemen, we can rebuild it. We have the technology. We have the capability to build the world's first bionic bicycle. This HP Speedmachine will be that bicycle. Better than it was before. Better, stronger, faster. There is only one problem. I am still waiting for HP to supply me with some critical parts. 




.


----------



## eddie_bravo

Just need to find an easy way to pull apart the Iver cranks so I can service with fresh grease 


Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo

Oops 
Dbl


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Begin painting in 3, 2, 1,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## GTs58

WetDogGraphix said:


> Begin painting in 3, 2, 1,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> View attachment 801287





Do you have someone helping you with the can shaking?


----------



## WetDogGraphix




----------



## GTs58




----------



## John G04

Thinking about restoring this one


----------



## Sped Man

It is finally finished.  



Sent from my Z983 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRE




----------



## GTV




----------



## fordmike65

WetDogGraphix said:


> Begin painting in 3, 2, 1,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> View attachment 801287



The Hex Delta is not correct for a Monark built HTB Floyd. Just a standard frontloader will do.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

fordmike65 said:


> The Hex Delta is not correct for a Monark built HTB Floyd. Just a standard frontloader will do.




It's a place holder......... plus it's not being restored..........


----------



## Hammer

My JC Higgins Deluxe, the first pic is when I brought it home, the second is after some parts came in the third pic, is it now patiently waiting for the fork assembly skirts and guards provided by @Boris and I am now waiting for a Batwing light and a set of fender braces to come in the mail and it will be together waiting for its paint job when I figure out what color I want it to be, thanks @Boris @tech549 and @Junkman Bob for all the help tracking down parts it's been awesome talking to you guys about bikes!

Aaron


----------



## WetDogGraphix

fordmike65 said:


> The Hex Delta is not correct for a Monark built HTB Floyd. Just a standard frontloader will do.






WetDogGraphix said:


> It's a place holder......... plus it's not being restored..........




@fordmike65 To be honest, the Hex Delta will be way down on the list for what shouldn't be on this bike when it's done...even the color of it.........


----------



## spoker

40 canti


----------



## Hammer

spoker said:


> 40 cantiView attachment 816524




Are those Garfield grips? Very cool! 

Aaron


----------



## jacob9795

My friend brought this Roadmaster to my shop for some help. I’m going to fix some issues, lace up some chrome hoops, and then dial it in.


----------



## GTs58

Is that a Kermit Eazy Lift under that Roadmaster?


----------



## jacob9795

GTs58 said:


> Is that a Kermit Eazy Lift under that Roadmaster?


----------



## 30thtbird

36 Airman Deluxe 
More parts on the way.


----------



## Smoopy's

Fab work done..time for paint soon..


----------



## rollfaster

51 Shelby 52a girls.


----------



## Schwinn499

For once in maybe a decade I dont have a project to work on...


----------



## jacob9795

When in doubt, pull it out.

The grease looked good until I started poking around. I found a mess of Brillo pad shavings in here; time for a hub rebuild. I make sure to thoroughly check the bearings in my bikes before I ride them on the road because historically speaking, I usually find surprises under new grease. I didn’t do it this one time and look what I find, I’m glad I caught it. All fun, one of the reasons why I like this hobby so much, I enjoy working on them.


----------



## John G04

Gathering parts for this one


----------



## Kickstand3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Igor

Smoopy's said:


> Fab work done..time for paint soon..
> View attachment 863268



Exercycle chainring? I've got one in my lab.


----------



## Andy Dee

Henderson that I recently acquired. In the background is a rare Thunder Jet 24" Boys bike that is awaiting a full restoration.


----------



## Andy Dee

Don't know why it posted the picture 3 times. Im just a Spaz!


----------



## bentwoody66

Into a little fabrication these days





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jacob9795

I fixed a bent steerer tube and then chased some threads on the Roadmaster


----------



## Igor

What's the die size, 1" unf? 
Need to do the same myself.


----------



## Igor

Blasted n prime'd. One step at a time.


----------



## jacob9795

Igor said:


> What's the die size, 1" unf?
> Need to do the same myself.



1”x24 TPI
https://www.modernbike.com/park-606-1-x-24-tpi-cutting-die-only-for-park-fts-1


----------



## ZE52414




----------



## stoney

My Elgin Blackhawk Project--here is where it is. In the process of working on the tank. Hope to have it mounted soon.


----------



## jd56

Thought I'd see if my digits can handle this revival on this 49 Hornet.
Just WD40 and 0000 steelwool so far.
Just needed to see it if the maroon color was still there

Hmmmm, I'm thinking this is better than I thought it would be.













Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3

Does this look interesting to any one . Getting it ready for Swap meet in Hurst Texas on the 20th of October 
$450 at Swap Meet in Texas 
[emoji1422] and Enjoy the Ride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fboggs1986

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest

Schwinn-in-a-Box, now we begin.


----------



## Kickstand3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## catfish

Thinking about building something around this.


----------



## mike j

Great start, you already have the hard part.


----------



## barneyguey

I'm in the process of collecting parts for this tall frame Excelsior. 1934
I have a crank on the way. Still need a drop stand, seat, handle bars, rack, pedals and some grips. I lucked out on the bearings and cups. They'r all nice.
I started off and bought a tank and some tires.


----------



## Igor

catfish said:


> Thinking about building something around this.
> 
> View attachment 893088



I'd hate to bounce off of that.


----------



## barneyguey

I just bought this last night. I don't know the year, but it has one of the rarest Schwinn badges I know of. Locking fork.


----------



## 39zep




----------



## Sven

*The '59 FLTLNR *
So far.... , the chain guard and tank are done. 
Today, I was able to get at least two coats of clear on the frame, fork and fenders. Gonna have to get another can of Spraymax. The frame used up a lot . Not being a large flat surface ( like a car panel )you have a lot of over spray.


----------



## CWCMAN




----------



## barneyguey

I've got three projects going at one time. Here's the third one. A 1934 Schwinn Lawlors. I need the correct tank. Anyone want to trade tanks?


----------



## Andy Dee

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 875753
> 
> View attachment 875754



Looks like your really getting along on the restoration. Good work!


----------



## Kickstand3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 39zep

39zep said:


> View attachment 893506
> 
> View attachment 893507


----------



## then8j




----------



## slothagese

59’ Evans air scout. When I got it.


Currently


----------



## barneyguey

I got the 1937 Schwinn Liberty Bell Special and started taking it apart. Man is it crusty! I straightened the badge some, and cleaned it a little also. I need some fenders! lol





























You gotta love the Razor Stem A.S. Bolt.
















https://thecabe.com/forum/attachmen...]=43157&hash=4e0222757f96ed7bdb47cc3315624c60


----------



## barneyguey

Replaced the square bolt in the stem and cut them amazing grips off. I'm still searching for a rack and some fenders! UGH
I'm not going to look for a tank. Even if I found one, I couldn't afford it.
I have some Higgins wheels on it, while I work on the others. Coke bottle grips with jewels, pedals and a crank are on the way. I have a Silver Ray and a Deluxe Schwinn reflector


----------



## barneyguey

I got my Miller stand and the pedals and crank set I bought from Bob today.  Nice!


----------



## bricycle

barnyguey said:


> I just bought this last night. I don't know the year, but it has one of the rarest Schwinn badges I know of. Locking fork.
> View attachment 893504




a fella just bought my frame/fork too bad my stuff's '47


----------



## barneyguey

bricycle said:


> a fella just bought my frame/fork too bad my stuff's '47



Mine is a 1937-1938. The serial number says it's a 1937, but it has the chrome feather guard that came out in 1938.


----------



## barneyguey

bricycle said:


> a fella just bought my frame/fork too bad my stuff's '47



I'm still looking for a set of fenders and a rack.


----------



## bricycle

well, if you don't mind 10 yr. newer stuff....


----------



## barneyguey

bricycle said:


> well, if you don't mind 10 yr. newer stuff....



Thanks a lot, but I think I'll hold out. Lol

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey

Got the coke bottle grips and the Morrow rear end parts for the 1934 Lawlor's. I keep running into problems though. One of the parts I bought for the Morrow rear end was wrong and and of poor quality. I also found another part I need to replace. UGH!








  Check it out guys, maybe someone can help me? The little cone I bought is maybe an 1/8" shorter and doesn't have the groove like the original. The one I bought is also threaded all the way through, but the original isn't. As you can see, the other part is gaulded. Thanks for any help. Barry


----------



## lemonpeelerman

Rust rust and lots of missing paint.


----------



## barneyguey

lemonpeelerman said:


> Rust rust and lots of missing paint.



I know, but for some reason I love it. I guess it's the head badge and the fact that its the bike that started the balloon tired bike craze. This company is also in a book I'm working on. I have the wheels, but I'm working on them. I also have a long spring Mesinger seat I need to put back together. A Lucky Seven stem with new chrome is on the way. Now I need some Stainless fenders and a drop stand. Barry


----------



## barneyguey

Thanks to bicyclebones I was able to buy all the parts for Lawlor's Morrow rear end. Thanks to all the information from mr.cycleplane I was able to figure out what I needed. lol
  Thanks guys for all the help. Barry


----------



## fboggs1986

Mocking this one up to get started for the wife!

Frank











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey

fboggs1986 said:


> Mocking this one up to get started for the wife!
> 
> Frank
> 
> 
> View attachment 906316View attachment 906317View attachment 906318
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Cool, I always liked those fender lights! I have one of those badges, what shape is the one you have. I'll give you mine if it's better. The chrome on the Aluminum is peeling, but the paint is nice on the badge. I can send the whole thing and you can remove the badge. Barry


----------



## barneyguey

Yahoo! I finally got some Oxalic Acid. Now I need to take the Liberty Bell Special apart the rest of the way, and see how the stuff works. I've seen what looked like miracles happen with this stuff, now I get to try it myself. Barry

Any advice on how to use it, would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## barneyguey

I got the re-chromed lucky seven post today and I made my first attempt at covering a bicycle seat, for the 1934 Lawlor's. Of course, I'm not happy with it. No Mesinger stamp in the leather and I ended up with a couple little wrinkles in the leather. I don't think other people will see it, but it sure bugs me! Ha Ha Ha

It sure looks a lot better than the other seat I had on it while I was working on the Mesinger. I left the hardware as is for now. Once I get all the parts together and have the bike completely assembled so I can test ride it, I'm going to have it painted. I've never had one painted before, I'm generally an original kind of guy.  Barry

I'm still searching for some stainless fenders and a tank. I'd like to trade the tank in it for the one I need. I know, wishful thinking.


----------



## oldfart36

Latest project is a 40-41 bent tube Elgin. Having a little fun with this one, got it mocked and ready to take apart for soda blast. Front end is Elgin, fender over, rear fender is the rear section of an Elgin rear fender I had left over. Wheels are originals in nice shape.


----------



## barneyguey

I got the cross brace handle bars and a drop stand in the mail today. Two steps closer! Tomorrow I get to buy fenders and maybe wheels. 

I think it's pretty cool the Lawlor's bicycle was bought off Craigslist, in Lincoln Nebraska. It's the same city Lawlor's Sporting Goods is still located in, to this day. They make clothing and don't sell bikes anymore though. Barry


12-4-18
 I bought fenders and wheels from Dave today. I spent hours playing with the fenders, straightening, taking out dents and polishing them. I think they'll work out pretty good.


----------



## barneyguey

* I've been busy cleaning and fitting the Stainless fenders I bought from Dave. I'm getting lots of the scratches polished out. Had to do a little trimming, drilling and filing to make the rear fender fit just right.  I'm happy with it. Now it's polish, polish and polish. I bought a tea cup light today.  Just a few more parts including a battery can and a tank and I'll be home free. I'll clean and install the wheels tomorrow.*
*























*


----------



## Beach Bum III

Nickinator said:


> when I got it.
> View attachment 542541
> how it looks now.
> View attachment 542542
> when I got it.
> View attachment 542543
> How it looks now.
> View attachment 542544
> 
> Nick.



Wow! That green was lurking in all that rust? Vinegar or Acid?


----------



## Beach Bum III

Ron g said:


> *dx*
> 
> I got this from a CABE'r  about a month ago. I've been having some fun with it.
> 
> View attachment 104376
> 
> View attachment 104377



Perfect set up!


----------



## OhioJones

I can't answer this. Like the typical enthusiast I have several that will probably take me a decade to finish due to always picking up another.  oh and the inability to true wheels in house. So the poor things just sit.


----------



## barneyguey

I was excited to get this 1946 Schwinn Chevron DX. It has later fenders and wheels, but they match real good. I added a seat, different bars, some grips, and a chain guard. I love it!


----------



## Kickstand3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## catfish

Going to build some bikes around these.


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## silverking surfer

current project 37 sk wingbar, sanding with 800 grit


----------



## JMack

1959 Murray frame with gals Bug Eye tank upside down, Shelby fenders, Wald Wacky Bars, has a Spaceliner rat trap springer fork now not pictured. It’s gonna be all bare metal and chrome eventually with space age accessories...


----------



## JRE

My 1937 Shelby


----------



## Balloonoob

JMack said:


> 1959 Murray frame with gals Bug Eye tank upside down, Shelby fenders, Wald Wacky Bars, has a Spaceliner rat trap springer fork now not pictured. It’s gonna be all bare metal and chrome eventually with space age accessories...
> View attachment 1004226
> 
> View attachment 1004225
> 
> View attachment 1004224



That's awesome


----------



## Kickstand3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mazdaflyer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3

That’s enough for today girlfriend time [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## piercer_99

I am guessing that it looks similar to this,  still has to be shipped to me.

It will probably be like this for a month or two.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Painting! And I found the GLOSS WHITE. Some red and a template and Darla's tank will get finished and I was painting the top halves of two Rocket Horns as well.


----------



## mrg

Pulled a bunch of parts out of the shed today and experimenting with projects for the SF ride in a couple of months.


----------



## SKPC

Almost a 100yr difference between my two projects...Hmmmm…...
_*Emblem made Pierce Moto...*_



*Ibis made  Mojo3..*


----------



## blincoe

1948 Schwinn Whizzer


----------



## saladshooter

1937 Roadmaster Deluxe Model 01826


----------



## mrg

Dug in the tank barrel today and pulled out this tank, a couple years newer but?


----------



## Hobo Bill

1897 eldredge .....where's my wheels???eh!


----------



## mazdaflyer

Still a work in progress.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest

More painting!


----------



## Saving Tempest

Other Rocket horn...


----------



## Saving Tempest

More work...


----------



## Saving Tempest

Not perfect but will do...wiring it is now the task at hand.


----------



## John G04

41 iver johnson


----------



## John G04

.


----------



## Shane Croxton




----------



## silverking surfer

more sanding on the sk wingbar, 2000 grit















next step polish with buffing wheel


----------



## billah

this is what i am currently working on this makes the 3rd free sprit ive had


----------



## billah

the bike its self is in decent shape makes my 1st free sprit with a light generator dont know if it works or not yet  i do know that the wireing for it is shot doent have too much wrong with it whoever had this too kcare of it,it does look like its been sitting up for a while though


----------



## JRE

Finally got Truss Rods and a Rack for my Shelby. Next parts I need to find is a drop stand with ears and a Chain Guard.


----------



## mazdaflyer

My LaidBack ‘34 World Motobike is nearing completion. 


 

 

 

 

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rustngrease

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 320050 Nice rider. I like rusty bikes.





rollfaster said:


> View attachment 320050 Nice rider. I like rusty bikes.


----------



## Rustngrease

Rustngrease said:


> View attachment 1013325



The current state of my crusty Shelby, I love the frame shape of these , I'll probably leave it pretty simple


----------



## Allrounderco

My ‘32 Simmons Hardware Banner (Schwinn built


----------



## Scribble

Just finished a resto on my 1953 Western Flyer.













Before


----------



## Saving Tempest

Expecting some wheels tomorrow for the Flightliner, have to get tires, hoping I'll get them for a birthday present two weeks from now, they are semi-slicks with a motorcycle like tread in 26x2.125: and will complete the look I wanted completely, plus they can be had 40 miles away which is local now that the LBS is gone.

I want tohave all the bike projects ridable by mid-July, regardless of finishing.


----------



## Schwinn lover

Current  build,,, Worksman frame & wheels, sportscarpat tank, 
Powdercoated & a few more parts ordered.


----------



## blincoe

Motors in!


----------



## Rustngrease

Sexy


blincoe said:


> Motors in!
> 
> View attachment 1013756
> 
> View attachment 1013757
> 
> View attachment 1013758
> 
> View attachment 1013759
> 
> View attachment 1013760
> 
> View attachment 1013761


----------



## CCBAM

Monark Silver King... getting it together, will not be a purist bike... will source more original bits after I get to ride it awhile.


----------



## stoney

Blackhawk project. Put the tank on, added some crossbars with a little crust, and a little crusty straight leg crank and star sprocket, + Delta Gangway. AND my Imp has found a new home after sitting on the shelf for 4 months. I have grown attached to the little guy.


----------



## Balloonoob

stoney said:


> Blackhawk project. Put the tank on, added some crossbars with a little crust, and a little crusty straight leg crank and star sprocket, + Delta Gangway. AND my Imp has found a new home after sitting on the shelf for 4 months. I have grown attached to the little guy.
> 
> View attachment 1017997
> 
> View attachment 1017998
> 
> View attachment 1017999
> 
> View attachment 1018001



Nice bike and nice Imp.


----------



## stoney

Balloonoob said:


> Nice bike and nice Imp.




Thanks


----------



## silverking surfer

1938 sk wingbar assembly today, frame assembly,cleaned head badge, working fork lock with keys, bb cups, headset cups, chain adjusters.


----------



## Rustngrease

silverking surfer said:


> 1938 sk wingbar assembly today, frame assembly,cleaned head badge, working fork lock with keys, bb cups, headset cups, chain adjusters.
> View attachment 1018980
> 
> View attachment 1018981
> 
> View attachment 1018982
> 
> View attachment 1018983
> 
> View attachment 1018984
> 
> View attachment 1018985



Putting my shades on, danggggggggg!!!! Sexy


----------



## jd56

Got one of the must have essentials needed to help complete an upcoming project....





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix

silverking surfer said:


> 1938 sk wingbar assembly today, frame assembly,cleaned head badge, working fork lock with keys, bb cups, headset cups, chain adjusters.
> View attachment 1018980
> 
> View attachment 1018981
> 
> View attachment 1018982
> 
> View attachment 1018983
> 
> View attachment 1018984
> 
> View attachment 1018985


----------



## piercer_99

it was going smoothly, too smoothly.

I have an issue with the crank, maybe the bearings are to worn, or to small, it just won't seat right.   Also, some life issues going on, so this is kind of in a holding pattern as it is for now.


----------



## catfish

Might build a bike around this.


----------



## SKPC

I was thinking similarly CF..


----------



## Kickstand3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Balloonoob

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 1020522View attachment 1020523
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Another twinbar!! That one looks great!


----------



## Lars Cohn

1940 CWC Roadmaster. Add and take away here and there. It was a mess when I picked it up at a flea market in Texas.


----------



## Kickstand3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## silverking surfer

silverking surfer said:


> 1938 sk wingbar assembly today, frame assembly,cleaned head badge, working fork lock with keys, bb cups, headset cups, chain adjusters.
> View attachment 1018980
> 
> View attachment 1018981
> 
> View attachment 1018982
> 
> View attachment 1018983
> 
> View attachment 1018984
> 
> View attachment 1018985
> wingbar build progress


----------



## Kickstand3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Freqman1

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 1041292
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk ProView attachment 1041293View attachment 1041294



Look'n good! I always likes me a Five Bar. V/r Shawn


----------



## Psychographic




----------



## Kickstand3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## silverking surfer

1937 SK Wingbar Build. Complete.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo

silverking surfer said:


> View attachment 1044751View attachment 1044752View attachment 1044753View attachment 1044754 1937 SK Wingbar Build. Complete.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




WOW! Beautiful bike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix

silverking surfer said:


> View attachment 1044751View attachment 1044752View attachment 1044753View attachment 1044754 1937 SK Wingbar Build. Complete.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




WOW! Just WOW!


----------



## Drzdave58

Looks perfect!...nice job!


----------



## Psychographic

That is one gorgeous bike Silverking!


----------



## SKPC

Silver King is no longer a name of a bike maker(badge) or of any bike people either. This is the Silver King for sure. Cool man!


----------



## buickmike

@Kickstand3. I have been looking for that type of tank.


----------



## Kickstand3

Sorry big it goes on this bike! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## higgens




----------



## higgens




----------



## Allrounderco

@silverking surfer Autosol polish! That's what I was trying to remember I needed to buy. Thanks!

Fantastic bike, BTW.


----------



## Kickstand3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Balloonoob

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 1060069
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Man you sure have some nice bikes.


----------



## Sven

The 1964 Varsity going slowly but surely. Everything has been cleaned and polished.  Not sure if I am going to keep it a "racer" or go the "Tourist" route.


----------



## Schwinn lover

Needs Red pin stripes on the tanks


----------



## mazdaflyer

Schwinn has lover said:


> inches tank .Needs Red pin y zzz
> on the tanks[.=full]1063321[/ATTACH][/QUOTE/22]2
> Zzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m
> - m zoz
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer

I



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbender6

My Spyder clone  was progressing well. After installing some new tires, I took her to the park for a spin. 
-I felt the rear wheel lock and I knew my brakes didn't do it. My hang-on derailleur had come loose and wound up in my spokes.  
Good thing I had a spoke protector or my wheel would have been a mess. I was able to remove the derailleur and gingerly pedal home. 
-I have ordered replacement parts, but Tropical Storm Imelda produced so much rain that it collapsed the roof on our north Houston mail sorting center. 
Fortunately, no deaths or injuries, but I may be getting no mail for 3 weeks. Drama, drama, drama.


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Looked like this:


It’s coming together nicely:


----------



## whizzer kid

Huffman I picked up threw here. 
Had a square tab seat redone by Bob U. Tires and went threw it . Still a little work to do. No full on restoration here. 
Rides very nice now !! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Balloonoob

whizzer kid said:


> Huffman I picked up threw here.
> Had a square tab seat redone by Bob U. Tires and went threw it . Still a little work to do. No full on restoration here.
> Rides very nice now !!
> 
> View attachment 1067894View attachment 1067895View attachment 1067896
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



"No full on restoration here." nor should there be. That patina looks awesome.


----------



## bobbystillz

Building around this seat. ISO a Buzzbike/Eliminator frame as a base, and ideally, yellow mags.


----------



## Brian weitz

Mercury


----------



## SKPC




----------



## OldSkipTooth

Waiting on the silver rays, but I restored the tank issues.


----------



## Sandman

59 CWC roadmaster 20" . I'm at the staring and planing stage . Hope to make some little girl happy by Christmas .


----------



## mike j

Progress.


----------



## Kickstand3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JRE

Got the Monark ridable today.


----------



## higgens




----------



## piercer_99




----------



## Saving Tempest




----------



## John G04

This one will be my first attempt at respoking. So far the crank is repacked, pedals cleaned and redone, headset repacked, and a new set of lobdells which will be getting a front forebrake soon! Still have lots of waxing and some cleaning to do but it’ll be worth it, rode great before I even put a seat on it!


----------



## Dazed & Confused

Columbia, steering tube repair and assembly


----------



## silverking surfer

1937 Monark Silver King Wingbar - Finished


----------



## Kickstand3

37ish Mercury


----------



## mike j

Western Flyer & Charley


----------



## Saving Tempest

The weather was good enough to get some painting done!









































It's all sitting over near the wall heater now drying.


----------



## 1motime

silverking surfer said:


> View attachment 1102691
> 
> View attachment 1102690
> 
> View attachment 1102689
> 
> 1937 Monark Silver King Wingbar - Finished



Form and function!  Beautiful!


----------



## 1817cent

This is my current project.  Still in process and looking for parts.


----------



## Saving Tempest

It's still warm enough outside that I put a second spraying of red on the straightbar tank and I'll bring it in again in a few minutes. I hope that will do until I can use the template for the white parts. I THINK the horn parts should be finished now.


----------



## Rustngrease

Brian weitz said:


> Mercury
> 
> View attachment 1076309
> 
> View attachment 1076310



I love rust and pin stripe , looks killer man


----------



## blasterracing

Shelby Nonose starting to take shape.











Tim Newmeyer


----------



## Kickstand3

36 Shelby Girly for my ❤️


----------



## Rust_Trader

Almost ready, I just need to find the brackets for the chainguard and a replaced the stripped bolt on the seat.


----------



## JRE

Been working on my 37 Shelby Airflow. Got a matching paint chain guard coming.


----------



## jacob9795

This thing is heavy. 1941 Western Flyer. I’m going to wipe it down with WD40 and go through the bearings. The front fender needs to be rolled out. It smells like old grease.


----------



## SKPC

I just finished up this *1937 Wards Hawthorne * with a low-mile frame & fork, then spun around town on it. Mavic/Bullseye/S3C butted wheels with 2.4 & 2.8 tires. 1930's straight crank w/44/20 rings, Torrington 8's, custom seat by me, 5/8" seat-post by @chucksoldbikes, old ball end grips on crusty 24"bars. Fairly light setup with a proven snappy feel. I think I have a never ending need for more moto's. Just might need to ride it around some more!


----------



## JRE

Kickstand3 said:


> 36 Shelby Girly for my ❤️
> 
> View attachment 1110549



Nice I need to find a 36/37 shelby girls bike for my wife


----------



## vincev

Rear steer Colson....


----------



## jacob9795

vincev said:


> Rear steer Colson....
> 
> 
> View attachment 1111915



What are you going to do with this one?


----------



## vincev

jacob9795 said:


> What are you going to do with this one?



Its missing a few parts.Probably not much until spring.Might strip the house paint off once I get the correct seats and a headbadge.It rides good


----------



## GTs58

vincev said:


> Rear steer Colson....
> 
> 
> View attachment 1111915





So that's the reason for your new, not so happy looking avatar?


----------



## vincev

GTs58 said:


> So that's the reason for your new, not so happy looking avatar?
> 
> View attachment 1112171



yup.I bought this because it has a Schwinn front drum brake and lever .I dont really feel like working on it.


----------



## jacob9795

Well I just need to go through the BB, chain, and the hubs now. I’m going to put some black walls on it. I skipped the oxalic acid bath because I was afraid I’d lose the pinstripes and chalk the paint up. I used WD40, light cut rubbing cmpd, and linseed oil. There’s  a little ding on the front fender but I’m afraid to roll it out and damage the paint. I’m going to leave the chrome as is so it blends in with the look of the bike, we’ll see


----------



## modelcarjedi

It’s getting a quick clean, lube and tires.......for now 



 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry

jacob9795 said:


> Well I just need to go through the BB, chain, and the hubs now. I’m going to put some black walls on it. I skipped the oxalic acid bath because I was afraid I’d lose the pinstripes and chalk the paint up. I used WD40, light cut rubbing cmpd, and linseed oil. There’s  a little ding on the front fender but I’m afraid to roll it out and damage the paint. I’m going to leave the chrome as is so it blends in with the look of the bike, we’ll see
> 
> View attachment 1112628
> 
> View attachment 1112630
> 
> View attachment 1112631
> 
> View attachment 1112632



THATS I NICE BIKE I LIKE IT , FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## Saving Tempest

I got my wheels and basket but won't be able to get them until I see mom for Christmas.


----------



## Saving Tempest

modelcarjedi said:


> It’s getting a quick clean, lube and tires.......for now
> 
> View attachment 1112644
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




And I hope you get/got to see KISS on their final tour. Excellent wall!


----------



## JRE

This one is getting shipped to me after Christmas. Need to find a lower truss rod bracket a handle bar mounted flashlight holder and a Bf Goodrich safety badge for it.


----------



## Saving Tempest

A non-light chrome fender to match the rear of my black Chicago Schwinn Cruiser will come next month. No ducktail but I don't care. It looks about the same, Phantom style and the price was right, Drew.

I might finally name the bike after that.


----------



## Kickstand3

37 Mercury Pod bike , missing the pod and a few parts but really cool bike coming along


----------



## Big Moe

35 schwinn double diamond.  Gathering parts for a bmx bomber style build. Here's what I have so far. Also thinking I'll use this for the sprocket.  Enjoy.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

I decided the Carlisle Jet Flyte slick was too nice for this rusty Sears Spyder and will save it for a nicer bike. Picked up a bmx tire in a 2.4" width for the rear while spending Christmas money for tires.




Replaced the crank with a longer one since the original was barely longer than the chainring. Still need to straighten the sissy bar and see what I have for pedals to finish this one.


----------



## Unique

49' schwinn custom


----------



## oldfart36

Theses are coming up one of these days (2 in front of them)! Just so much going on right now!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

∆∆∆∆That Roadmaster makes me salivate  ∆∆∆∆∆


----------



## Balloonoob

And I'm digging the Westfield built Elgin? With the curved downtube. Quite the wall hanger.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Looks like I need to install a shorter crank,





Rebuild the pedals on the left and straighten one axle,




And mount a mirror to see all the people in my dust!




Should be finished then....


----------



## Rustngrease

catfish said:


> I don't know that this is realy a project.... I might change a few things. But I'm happy the way it is for now. But it is my newest thing.



Drooling


----------



## Kickstand3

What can I say I like a good seat


----------



## ZE52414




----------



## 1817cent

I finished up my Deluxe Autocycle except for painting.  This is not the best rider for me though, as my knees keep hitting the cross bar housing.  Fun build though!


----------



## ZE52414

He’s coming together nicely.


----------



## Balloonoob

I need to figure out how to make one of these exact matching 28 x 1.5 front wheels (both found.... Zero dollars) into a rear wheel with a coaster brake. Hmmmm. Would i need shorter spokes for the rear?


----------



## redline1968

Lacing up the orig rims for this 1899-00 :0 :0. shaft drive.... :0 :0 :0


----------



## bicycle larry

working on this colson snap tank  from bicycle larry


----------



## Sandman

A few more things need some attention , then  im going to gift it to my sister . She's the only one with filly's . My brother and I can only throw studs .


----------



## Mark Johnston

Not much to look at yet.


----------



## TRM

This represents several current projects in one photo.


----------



## oldfart36

Rainy Day Elgin!
Decided to grab some parts off the wall and get him goin!


----------



## Sandman

There's just something about old white bikes that rely like !


----------



## Schwinn lover

1950 Schwinn straightbar frame
But oh what color to pick


----------



## Kickstand3

39 Monark 5 bar
Suppose to Rain tonight. LOL


----------



## eeapo

Unique said:


> 49' schwinn custom
> 
> View attachment 1116631


----------



## eeapo

TRM said:


> This represents several current projects in one photo.
> 
> View attachment 1137784



Your pour soul.


----------



## JRE

My 36 Shelby I call the barn Rat. Was pulled out of a Wisconsin barn by the previous owner. I've almost got it back together.


----------



## Mr.RED

Freshly repainted 1980's Fuji S-12-S frame not pictured full chrome fork build for a single speed, 1x7 or something cool .


----------



## SteveF

1955 Western Flyer X53 bought from the original owner in mid February. Broke him down for a deep cleaning. I'm on vacation this week so I'm going to be getting him back together very soon.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I finally rounded up my LED flashlight and found the bike stand while I was outside feeding the cat. Now it's time to finish Beryl and putting Molly's fenders on after that. At that point I will have eight bikes together.


----------



## Kickstand3

Bump


----------



## WetDogGraphix




----------



## redline1968

Lacing up a set of prewar schwinn rims for the 1940 naval used DX.. :0 plan on a patinaed blackout  one day..lol


----------



## West is the Best

Working on my 70's Bicrosser project.  An obscure Japaneses made BMX bicycle that has a Suntour 3 speed, Arai drum brakes, and dual rear shocks.  I put motorcycle shocks on it. I got it to fit me pretty good. I am 5' 9" 185 lbs. It does need a better seat though.  It has very little rust. The bike is built like a motorcycle and weights a ton. It put a standard 26" crank and sprocket set so it petals like a big boy bike. Once I find the right seat I will start on the frame. I am going to go with lemon yellow.


----------



## JRE

Cleaning up the 1952 Schinn I just bought off Craigslist.


----------



## GTs58

Been buffing the heck out of this trying to bring the oxidized red paint back.


----------



## oldfart36

Decided to pull this Colson (closed frt. end) down from the rafters and start something. Haven't decided the direction yet.


----------



## Kickstand3

All NOS 
Internals ready to be installed


----------



## Sandman

Kickstand3 said:


> All NOS
> Internals ready to be installed
> 
> View attachment 1178641



I have a Eclipse 36-11 shell that needs new guts . I have a spare 36-13 for parts and reference . From a scale from 1 to 10 how difficult are they to rebuild ? Are parts interchangeable between the two ?


----------



## Kickstand3

Sandman said:


> I have a Eclipse 36-11 shell that needs new guts . I have a spare 36-13 for parts and reference . From a scale from 1 to 10 how difficult are they to rebuild ? Are parts interchangeable between the two ?



Pm sent


----------



## eddie_bravo

Starting over 
Just decided to strip the red primer paint and go at it again 
Going to give this pattern a try
Going black with white 

But as I was removing the primer found what were remnants of a cobalt blue - ugh ( considering white darts and blue )






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ1972

Kickstand3 said:


> 37 Mercury Pod bike , missing the pod and a few parts but really cool bike coming along
> 
> View attachment 1116223



Man that's so very cool !!!!


----------



## blasterracing

Shelby Nonose almost complete.  Still need to add a few accessories, adjust the chain, polish, and ride.  
Tim Newmeyer
Shelby, Ohio


----------



## Kickstand3

..


----------



## Sandman

Kickstand3 said:


> ..
> 
> View attachment 1186696



I was doing the same thing on a CG but mine didn't have that much paint left after I cut thru the crud .


----------



## Superman1984

How I got it. As far as I have managed to get so far


----------



## Balloonoob

Kickstand3 said:


> ..
> 
> View attachment 1186696



I like where this is going.


----------



## Kickstand3

Balloonoob said:


> I like where this is going.



..
Moving along


----------



## Kickstand3

..


----------



## Kickstand3

..


----------



## Kickstand3

Kinda got a long way to go with this Huffy , but coming along


----------



## John G04

Kickstand3 said:


> Kinda got a long way to go with this Huffy , but coming along
> 
> View attachment 1190654



Ebay find?









						This for real? | Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook etc.
					

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?icep_ff3=2&toolid=10001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=283818488706  I almost went for it but was afraid it was BS




					thecabe.com


----------



## Superman1984

Kickstand3 said:


> Kinda got a long way to go with this Huffy , but coming along
> 
> View attachment 1190654



Just don't try to ride it or pedal it good buddy


----------



## Bike Guy

To many, not sure where to start.
The last picture is a 1953 Schwinn with a 1947 Whizzer motor.










Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3

..


----------



## Mikexz

Schwinn


----------



## SKPC

Another key component arrived today for my new MTB build. This is for all of you mtb-heads and partsaholics...


----------



## Mikexz

Mikexz said:


> Schwinn
> 
> View attachment 1194347





Mikexz said:


> Schwinn
> 
> View attachment 1194347


----------



## psycho potsie

Its not a war bike..some parts are..just a theme...had frame and chain guard..and a vision!!


----------



## John G04

psycho potsie said:


> Its not a war bike..some parts are..just a theme...had frame and chain guard..and a vision!!View attachment 1201550
> View attachment 1201551
> 
> 
> View attachment 1201550
> 
> View attachment 1201551
> 
> View attachment 1201552



Super cool build! One of my favorite color combos. Can’t wait to see it finished!


----------



## spoker

heres mine


----------



## spoker

heres mine


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Western Flyer project looks like this.



RM CT project looks like this...



Freaky little muscle bike project (back burner slow project) looks like this...


With this 26" springer to customize & add...


----------



## Kickstand3

..


----------



## piercer_99

it is a start.

we will see where it goes.


----------



## GTs58

piercer_99 said:


> it is a start.
> 
> we will see where it goes.
> View attachment 1203799




Is that one of those thingy ma jigs that the Bull Fighters use to practice with?


----------



## piercer_99

the bar looked like it.   Well, I am pretty sure the holes in it were from water freezing in them.


----------



## JRE

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Western Flyer project looks like this.View attachment 1201603
> 
> r.m. CT project looks like this...View attachment 1201604
> 
> Freaky little muscle bike project (back burner slow project) looks like this...View attachment 1201605
> With this 26" springer to customize & add...View attachment 1201606



Nice I need to find a cranknand chain ring like that for my 1935 Non wishbone project


----------



## Psychographic




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

JRE said:


> Nice I need to find a cranknand chain ring like that for my 1935 Non wishbone project





I was lucky and only had to supply wheels for this one. Just need to straighten fenders/braces, rebuild pedals and it will be ready for assembly.


----------



## JRE

Nice I also need to find a fork and truss rods for it.


----------



## Kickstand3

.


----------



## Kickstand3

Its coming along


----------



## JRE

got the 1935 Shelby primed and guid coated and started sanding it with 320 grit sand paper.


----------



## JLF

My Ode to the Path Racer build.  Started with a Giant Nutra MTB on the curb with a ‘Free’ sign.  I removed about 10+ pounds of gear, added road tires (700x23),  carbon fiber seat, upside down middleweight bars, new stem, cranks, pedals, a 26” chrome fork, the odd titanium bolt + Ti QR axles. 
It is a fixed gear because I want to try that out.  Tons of summer rain at the moment, so I’m going to add a red pair of peaked 26” vintage fenders I have.  I didn’t want to add skinny 700c fenders. 
It’s actually fast.  Not necessarily light though it looks ‘lightweight.’  The fenders will probably replace all the weight Ive removed.


----------



## SKPC




----------



## Old Iron Bob

Starting another Klunker build it is 



a 1936 Schwinn C model with Bendix 2 speed manual  , brooks saddle. Paint will be black with red


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Short notice build for my niece. Dug it out of a storage vault Saturday. Needs to be detailed, overhauled & finished before leaving town Friday.



































I have a couple bar & seat options to get her comfy. This evening will be spent scrubbing crank, headset bearings, polishing hardware, straightening fender braces & resetting rivets. Tomorrow night is assembly.


----------



## JLF

My curb side free Giant MTB that was my ode to the path racer has become something else.  Not sure what?  Perhaps ‘The Thing That Should Not Be?’  Added peaked 26” fenders (CWC?) and a 26x1 3/8 wheelset.  Has a coaster brake, fixed gear did not suit me well.


----------



## SKPC

Started with this...(1-yr ago)  Not antique or classic but it has been consuming a lot of time...it took one year to carefully source parts.



And finished at last!!! It has been a long journey but so worth it....pretty excited to ride it...….Piece by piece by piece. Just what I wanted and not what the MTB industry wanted me to have. I reject the myths of what I "need" and what I can or cannot do...so yea, the mythology  is busted.  Mythology: "you can't piece together a bike for the cost of buying a new one complete from a dealer"...oh really?






Specs...New(nearly) 27.5" (650b) Ibis mojo3 148mm boost frame with Fox Evol shock. New Fox Factory 150mil Boost EVOL Fork (110x15mm axle) DT 240-s wheelset with Mavic 33mm-wide 32 hole rims, traditional flange with straight gauge j-bend spokes & brass nips. Hope integrated headset, Thompson 100 mil zero rise stem. Ti 780mm flat bars. Shimano XT brakes. XTR/XT 2x11 derailleurs. Sram XO 2x11 shifters. *10 spd* 11-36 cassette-The dirty little secret "they" don't want you to know. (inquiring minds want to know) Super stiff Rotor 3-D 2x crankset-22/32 front rings with a big 30mm spindle.  I may run a 34 or 36 bigger ring later. Aerozine Ceramic-ball external Bottom Bracket.  Synchros rigid Carbon/Alu seatpost, Selle Italia SL seat.  Vee rubber 2.35 rear, Maxis Ardent Race 2.6.
This bike retires my Mojo SL, a bike I logged a huge amount of miles on over the last 6 years.  4-5K?
The question is.....How much $ do I have invested in it?    Not much compared to a store-bought...


----------



## eddie_bravo

Anxiously waiting to to get this one going 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rattman13

My '40 CWC made Hawthorne double bar roadster. I believe I have everything to build her now, except a front sprocket and time.


----------



## Just Jeff

Started working on this one. Decided to build some wheels for it. Morrow rear hub, New Departure front hub, old Torrington double butted spokes, and Lobdell rims that were powder coated the wrong color. They were supposed to be cream. But I’m liking the tan’s contrast to the red frame. Still got a few more details to sort out, but I like where it’s headed.


----------



## Rusty72




----------



## Kickstand3

38 Tall Frame Roadster


----------



## Just Jeff




----------



## Rattman13

Yes progress on my '40 CWC built Hawthorne double bar roadster has been a bit slow, but with a bit more work on the fenders and a couple more minor parts she will ride again.


----------



## Kickstand3

..


----------



## Mikeob

Finally got the ol columbia up and runnin


----------



## Sandman

Starting to assembling the After Victory 45 Columbia Navy tribute . Was hoping to have it done by the 4th .


----------



## Rattman13

Some progress today on my '40 CWC Hawthorne double bar unequipped. Just needs a chain, tires, tubes, and the fenders finished. I did get some paint on the fenders today, maybe I'll be able to assemble her soon.


----------



## John G04

Creosite is evil stuff, its not gonna win though! Slowly but surely coming off


----------



## Kickstand3

37 LWB


----------



## Sandman

Those air raid helmets make for a good hard hat .


----------



## Kickstand3

..


----------



## Dbike

Current project: 1969 Schwinn Stingray "dirt bike" (Fair Lady). Here are some photos. One "before" photo and the rest are "in progress." The second-to-last photo shows the fender with "bumble bee" stripes. I patterned that from the late-'60s Mopars. Since my bike is black, I chose yellow stripes.


----------



## Dbike

Stripes look a lot better now. Still could use a little touching up. Also added a little more yellow up front as it was years ago to have a little color. The next step is trying to straighten out the fender. It got bent because it was leaning against a wall for quite a while.


----------



## Kickstand3

38 TF


----------



## Balloonoob

SKPC said:


> Started with this...(1-yr ago)  Not antique or classic but it has been consuming a lot of time...it took one year to carefully source parts.
> View attachment 1215069
> And finished at last!!! It has been a long journey but so worth it....pretty excited to ride it...….Piece by piece by piece. Just what I wanted and not what the MTB industry wanted me to have. I reject the myths of what I "need" and what I can or cannot do...so yea, the mythology  is busted.  Mythology: "you can't piece together a bike for the cost of buying a new one complete from a dealer"...oh really?
> View attachment 1215070
> View attachment 1215071
> Specs...New(nearly) 27.5" (650b) Ibis mojo3 148mm boost frame with Fox Evol shock. New Fox Factory 150mil Boost EVOL Fork (110x15mm axle) DT 240-s wheelset with Mavic 33mm-wide 32 hole rims, traditional flange with straight gauge j-bend spokes & brass nips. Hope integrated headset, Thompson 100 mil zero rise stem. Ti 780mm flat bars. Shimano XT brakes. XTR/XT 2x11 derailleurs. Sram XO 2x11 shifters. *10 spd* 11-36 cassette-The dirty little secret "they" don't want you to know. (inquiring minds want to know) Super stiff Rotor 3-D 2x crankset-22/32 front rings with a big 30mm spindle.  I may run a 34 or 36 bigger ring later. Aerozine Ceramic-ball external Bottom Bracket.  Synchros rigid Carbon/Alu seatpost, Selle Italia SL seat.  Vee rubber 2.35 rear, Maxis Ardent Race 2.6.
> This bike retires my Mojo SL, a bike I logged a huge amount of miles on over the last 6 years.  4-5K?
> The question is.....How much $ do I have invested in it?    Not much compared to a store-bought...



Hi Mr. Pete - Inquiring minds who may actually know what they are looking at (certainly not me) want to know.
Why an 11 speed shifter and a 10 speed cassette?


----------



## tacochris

I dont even rightly know what this thing is but i found it at as roadside yard art and its currently blown apart being rebuilt.  That piece of welded angle iron is staying....its way too cool to cut off.  Lol.


----------



## SKPC

Did anyone catch stage 14 of the tour today?  Great race by Anderson. Chaos made for good 40mph racing. 
     So here are few reasons @Balloonoob for doing this.  First it makes more sense to have two rings up front.  It gives you more gear range choice, particularly if you both climb and descend well.  Some will disagree with this but here is my take.   One X setups with a single ring up front doesn't give you enough range, and it has been proved less efficient than a two-by setup.
     The 11&12 spd cassettes are meaningless if you have a front shifter with two rings up front. 2x9 setups even have more range than the "new" 1x's.  With two rings up front, you can run a 10spd cassette in back with less jumps between cogs vs a one-by-11 or a one-by-12 "pie-plate" cassette which has been "forced upon us" so to speak. 2x10/11 also gives you much more range than a 1X, and by changing out the two front rings you can customize it to your particular riding terrain.  With two rings up front, you can also run a less expensive,  but still high quality and lightweight 10-spd cassette with less jumps between cogs. More range, smoother transition between gears less expensive etc. etc.,etc.   When deciding what drivetrain I wanted on the Ibis, I found that 10 & 11-spd Sram/Shimano shifters and derailleurs were compatible!  Past versions were NOT.  The lightbulb went off and so I got my beloved twist shift Sram to meld with the Shimano derailleurs and ran a 2X setup. The Sram 11spd shifter was light and cheap but works with 10spd cassettes, so I just set the stops on the Shimano XT rear derailleur (also 11-spd compatible) for 10spd.  If I want any more range I could run a 10tx38t 11-spd cluster in the back with my existing shifters and derailleurs. I ended up with 22x32 rings up front and 11-36 cassette in back after trying 24x34 in front.   Thankfully some makers still offer the front derailleur mounting plate that allows you to go with a 2X setup.  I would not buy a 1X11 or 12spd  bike.  No dropper post or 29-er wheels for me either.  Choice is what is important, and for me anyway, this is what matters.  Critical thinking seems to be less and less these days.
     My old man used to tell me to not do something just because everyone else does.  I guess it stuck with me all my life. Social media and electronic devices can't and don't help me avoid doing what everyone else does...


----------



## Balloonoob

SKPC said:


> Did anyone catch stage 14 of the tour today?  Great race by Anderson. Chaos made for good 40mph racing.
> So here are few reasons @Balloonoob for doing this.  First it makes more sense to have two rings up front.  It gives you more gear range choice, particularly if you both climb and descend well.  Some will disagree with this but here is my take.   One X setups with a single ring up front doesn't give you enough range, and it has been proved less efficient than a two-by setup.
> The 11&12 spd cassettes are meaningless if you have a front shifter with two rings up front. 2x9 setups even have more range than the "new" 1x's.  With two rings up front, you can run a 10spd cassette in back with less jumps between cogs vs a one-by-11 or a one-by-12 "pie-plate" cassette which has been "forced upon us" so to speak. 2x10/11 also gives you much more range than a 1X, and by changing out the two front rings you can customize it to your particular riding terrain.  With two rings up front, you can also run a less expensive,  but still high quality and lightweight 10-spd cassette with less jumps between cogs. More range, smoother transition between gears less expensive etc. etc.,etc.   When deciding what drivetrain I wanted on the Ibis, I found that 10 & 11-spd Sram/Shimano shifters and derailleurs were compatible!  Past versions were NOT.  The lightbulb went off and so I got my beloved twist shift Sram to meld with the Shimano derailleurs and ran a 2X setup. The Sram 11spd shifter was light and cheap but works with 10spd cassettes, so I just set the stops on the Shimano XT rear derailleur (also 11-spd compatible) for 10spd.  If I want any more range I could run a 10tx38t 11-spd cluster in the back with my existing shifters and derailleurs. I ended up with 22x32 rings up front and 11-36 cassette in back after trying 24x34 in front.   Thankfully some makers still offer the front derailleur mounting plate that allows you to go with a 2X setup.  I would not buy a 1X11 or 12spd  bike.  No dropper post or 29-er wheels for me either.  Choice is what is important, and for me anyway, this is what matters.  Critical thinking seems to be less and less these days.
> My old man used to tell me to not do something just because everyone else does.  I guess it stuck with me all my life. Social media and electronic devices can't and don't help me avoid doing what everyone else does...



Thanks for the awesome and detailed response!
These inquiring minds might just get a real kick out of that. 
But then again they may just come back with a smartass rebuttal from which you will be spared. 
Glad to hear that you built this bicycle the way you wanted it. I'm sure it is tried and true to the best of your abilities. 
Ride it hard. Here's to hoping that you don't break the frame in three different places on this one.


----------



## Rattman13

Nearly finished. I realized I never updated this thread on this project bike. 1940 CWC built Hawthorne double bar roadster.


----------



## Rattman13

Another project bike I've been working on. 1935 Snyder framed Hawthorne.


----------



## Kickstand3

Here’s one blown up in my private office rest room


----------



## atencioee

I just finished this weekend!!









						1948 Schwinn Autocycle Project
					

Although this 48 Autocycle project actually began in February 2019, I thought I would go ahead and get a thread going...more than a year late, but better late than never! Here are a few pics. As of today, May 28th, 2020, this is still s work in progress.  Stay tuned for more progress pics!




					thecabe.com


----------



## 1motime

That is the look!  Beautiful!


----------



## mrg

54 Evans Colson Firebird | Project Rides
					

Well this one has been a learning exp. and finally got it together enough for pics. This bike has a lot of one off things, first was the springer ( a lot of different versions ) with around 20 pieces just in the lower pivoting dogbones that just came in in a bag unassembled. had to find some...




					thecabe.com


----------



## bricycle

Kickstand3 said:


> Here’s one blown up in my private office rest room
> 
> View attachment 1271057



Don't pee on it, it's not a Schwinn...


----------



## SKPC

Built a couple wheels today.....for two projects.


----------



## SKPC




----------



## Balloonoob

SKPC said:


> View attachment 1275401



Very Nice Pete!!
You gonna have a front brake on that.......Shelby?
2 Speed?


----------



## SKPC

Sturmey Hubs: TCW 3-spd coaster & front Drum. I may regret the tcw but have the front drum for backup per Sheldon. Yes, an early Shelby small tank frame, not sure of year. Early Hawthorne fenders.


----------



## Chilidawg

This was a fun project. Hope the wife wants to ride with me.

Before




after


----------



## Just Jeff

I got impatient today, so I slapped what I had done back together on my 194O Gamble’s Hiawatha. I hate waiting for paint to dry


----------



## Kickstand3

My sister picked this up at a garage sale $30
Going to service it , put a new set of tires on it and wipe it down


----------



## Kickstand3

Oops here’s another one 
Mercury


----------



## 1motime

Kickstand3 said:


> Oops here’s another one
> Mercury
> 
> View attachment 1277400
> 
> View attachment 1277401



Great bike!  Cool mirror!  Is it a medicine cabinet?


----------



## Kickstand3

1motime said:


> Great bike!  Cool mirror!  Is it a medicine cabinet?



It’s a Model A Grill /  Art


----------



## Kickstand3

Kickstand3 said:


> My sister picked this up at a garage sale $30
> Going to service it , put a new set of tires on it and wipe it down
> 
> View attachment 1277360
> 
> View attachment 1277361
> 
> View attachment 1277362
> 
> View attachment 1277363
> 
> View attachment 1277364
> 
> View attachment 1277365



Kinda neat
1967 in this pic


----------



## John G04

Project 3 that I did not need right now arrived today, super excited regardless though. 36 double green c model from pete along with a rear fender that i’ll paint to match, front braces, super wide bars, and the fork. Have a chrome wheelset that I swapped the brake out arm with an older hub so its appropriate for a 30’s schwinn and a brand new pair of clay tires. Just need a relatively straight front fender now and i’ll have all the parts I need. You can see the other green on green in the messy background that is probably very jealous as its been in pieces for months.


----------



## Rattman13

Pretty much done on this project, 1940 CWC framed Hawthorne double bar roadster. Just needs second color on the frame, and the rear hub rebuilt so hopefully she'll stop.


----------



## Rattman13

Still trying to get the stem out of my wartime Roadmaster Delivery, also starting to hunt down the parts I'll need to get her built up. It's going to be a long, hard, and I'm sure expensive process.


----------



## Rattman13

Quick update on this project, 1935 Hawthorne. Matching alloy wheels (required finding a 3/8 axle with 5/16 flat spots), different bars, and stem. Next step is installing original front sprocket, 11 tooth Ichibike rear sprocket, skip tooth chain, and Torrington 8 pedals. I'm also going to attempt to make a bolt on crossbar which is correct for this model.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Rattman13 said:


> Still trying to get the stem out of my wartime Roadmaster Delivery, also starting to hunt down the parts I'll need to get her built up. It's going to be a long, hard, and I'm sure expensive process.
> 
> View attachment 1278963




Cool project! I feel your pain......


----------



## Rattman13

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Cool project! I feel your pain......  View attachment 1279031
> 
> View attachment 1279036



You got the blue one from Blu? I would have loved to get it for the fenders and sprocket. Also the front rim since mine has a mis-matched set. That second one is interesting, I kinda like the custom front end.


----------



## John G04

Its together now! Just a mock up, need to get red blocks for the pedals, gonna put a cmodel gooseneck on it, and some less massive bars and obviously find and paint the fenders.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Rattman13 said:


> You got the blue one from Blu? I would have loved to get it for the fenders and sprocket. Also the front rim since mine has a mis-matched set. That second one is interesting, I kinda like the custom front end.





Custom platform was junk & removed. The dropouts are "custom" to fit a modern SRAM 3 speed disc hub on that one as well. Yeah, needed the blue parts. Especially the pork chop chain ring & wheels. Still undecided how to proceed but will need a good welder I think.


----------



## cbustapeck

I’ve been doing a lot of little things on my Orange Krate.  Everything is set up for the installation of a Sturmey Archer 28H 3 speed drum brake hub coming from the UK. I am going to build it on the existing rim. Once it is installed, all the cables will follow. 

I'm looking for a way to run the wiring for the rear turn signal to the handlebars that doesn't look ugly, and would appreciate any thoughts.


----------



## Rivnut

1959 Schwinn Speedster. Pinstriped the fenders this morning. Assemble over the next few days (many honey-dos around the house) as time allows , apply the decal set, and take it for a spin.


----------



## cbustapeck

Rivnut said:


> 1959 Schwinn Speedster. Pinstriped the fenders this morning. Assemble over the next few days (many honey-dos around the house) as time allows , apply the decal set, and take it for a spin.
> 
> View attachment 1281791



Love the color!


----------



## Rivnut

cbustapeck said:


> Love the color!



Thanks,  it's not the color that was on the cap, but once I had some paint on the chainguard, i really liked it.  It was the cheap stuff at the hardware store but it covers better and goes on smoother than the high priced stuff. It's called American red.


----------



## 1motime

Looks like the paint matches the seat well also.  Nice job@


----------



## JRE

Well had to take a small step backwards today and pull the back fender off so I can take it to work and use my small 4" angle grinder on the screws someone used to mount the fender braces on. The tire is rubbing the end of the screws. Also got the place holder wheel cleaned up. Going to run these until I can cind a nice set of correct drop centers for it.


----------



## Jon Olson

1938-39 Schwinn bicycle for riding, I just need fenders to match my tank.


----------



## Hudman

56 Jet Flow..reconstruction


----------



## Balloonoob

38 rollfast to the spot. Oooops - posted on wrong thread. LOL.


----------



## SKPC

Getting close!


----------



## cbustapeck

I just built my first wheel - and while it definitely needs to be rebuilt/trued, it’s straight enough for now. I used a Sturmey Archer three speed hub with a drum brake. Also new: tail light on seat post!


----------



## JRE

I'm a seat away from riding the 37 Impulse by Shelby I bought at the Jaf/co Swap meet.


----------



## Rattman13

New bars (Schwinn repop), stem (Wald), seat, and pedals (Torrington 8s). Correct sprocket, chain, and old school wheel set soon. My '35 is coming along.


----------



## JRE

Just got this 41Shelby last weekend. Swapping the tank out for a long tank that I'll patina paint to match when I get it.


----------



## Demzie

Baby Steps


1940-'41 Elgin and Evan's Action Springer. 

Erin


----------



## Shawn Michael

This a 1956 Spitfire that I had a chance to work on today. Before and after, new tires and some dent removal. I still have more to go, but it was nice to work on a bike.


----------



## 1motime

Demzie said:


> View attachment 1289219
> Baby Steps
> 
> 
> 1940-'41 Elgin and Evan's Action Springer.
> 
> Erin



They are made for each other!


----------



## Demzie

1motime said:


> They are made for each other!



My thoughts exactly. Just the right amount of spring and curve. 
I started a thread a few weeks ago about frames with curve masts and the makers that did them just to kind of feel out how this would look on other frames too.

I feel a signature style coming on with my collection. 
Picture this, a Black CWC Supreme with a super rare CHROME variation of the Evan's Action on the nose and rechromed trims, utilizing the dual lights still. 

Erin


----------



## 1motime

Demzie said:


> My thoughts exactly. Just the right amount of spring and curve.
> I started a thread a few weeks ago about frames with curve masts and the makers that did them just to kind of feel out how this would look on other frames too.
> 
> I feel a signature style coming on with my collection.
> Picture this, a Black CWC Supreme with a super rare CHROME variation of the Evan's Action on the nose and rechromed trims, utilizing the dual lights still.
> 
> Erin



That would definetly have the right look.  Go for it!


----------



## Rattman13

Playing around with the headlight bracket I got today for my '35 roadster.


----------



## 1817cent

I took off the SA 3 speed as i could not get it to work and installed a Bendix 2 speed kickback which works great.

I found the proper finger grips and will install a Webb brake lever that i have.  I also will do the wiring once the wire order arrives.

The bike rides real well!


----------



## OZ1972

JRE said:


> I'm a seat away from riding the 37 Impulse by Shelby I bought at the Jaf/co Swap meet.
> 
> View attachment 1286933



Sweet shelby nice work !!!!!


----------



## OZ1972

SKPC said:


> Getting close!
> View attachment 1285845
> View attachment 1285846
> View attachment 1285842
> View attachment 1285841
> View attachment 1285843
> View attachment 1285844
> View attachment 1285840
> View attachment 1285851
> View attachment 1285847



Nice work brother , that thing is awesome !!!!!!


----------



## JRE

OZ1972 said:


> Nice work brother , that thing is awesome !!!!!!



Thanks should have it finished up by the end of the week.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Not sure if this is the right place for it, but I just started this project this week. I got this '79 Schwinn Fair Lady for free off Facebook Marketplace in pretty decent shape with most, if not all of the original parts. Almost immediately, I took both it and another trike apart and began stacking parts from both into one custom "muscle trike" for the ratrodbikes.com Muscle Bike Build Off. I'm still figuring out what _precise _direction to go with this build, but for now, this is the general direction I want to go.






In case you haven't seen my other posts featuring _The Trashliner Trike,_ I just want you know that I did not build this; I bought it _like this_.


----------



## Rivnut

Rivnut said:


> 1959 Schwinn Speedster. Pinstriped the fenders this morning. Assemble over the next few days (many honey-dos around the house) as time allows , apply the decal set, and take it for a spin.
> 
> View attachment 1281791



The Honey-dos are finished, it took some time but I got through the Bendix two speed hub, and the weather turned cold so back to the garage.  It's all together now.  Took it for a test ride this AM.


----------



## JRE

The 1940 Shelby long tank project ill be starting today


----------



## Rivnut

@JRE Do you have the fenders?  If not, I may have some.

Opps, just saw the peaks of them in the background.


----------



## cbustapeck

I installed my very first decal ever, on Gloria, my Orange Krate, and it came out well!


----------



## wheelbender6

A couple of updates to my Flightliner come Pseudo-Spyder. Found a suitable weld-on kickstand so I removed the clamp-on one.
-Replaced the Simplex stick shifter with one from a 24" Spyder. The Simplex, oddly enough, was a click shifter but the Spyder Shifter is all friction.


----------



## Maxacceleration

At the very beginning of my project. '55 Corvette & going a old school bmx style. Klunker I suppose.
Keeping the SA 3 spd, chain guard, newly acquired seat & post and not much else.
Acquiring parts at the moment...


----------



## Kickstand3

Mercury time


----------



## cbustapeck

I’m working on figuring out the seating arrangement for this one. Resting on the rear axle makes the most sense, both for structure and the shape of my body, but I am not sure how I am getting there yet.


----------



## 1motime

cbustapeck said:


> View attachment 1307780
> 
> View attachment 1307781
> 
> View attachment 1307783
> 
> View attachment 1307784
> 
> I’m working on figuring out the seating arrangement for this one. Resting on the rear axle makes the most sense, both for structure and the shape of my body, but I am not sure how I am getting there yet.



The cut has been done.  Great lines without the seat tube.  Handlebars can be pulled back.  The crank arms are sort of a given.  Maybe a type of cradle seat at the point where the fender meets the frame.  What is up with Pixie?


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Got a new front wheel and tire this week. I'll be looking for a metal fab shop to see about getting all the custom parts made.


----------



## 1motime

Bike from the Dead said:


> Got a new front wheel and tire this week. I'll be looking for a metal fab shop to see about getting all the custom parts made.
> View attachment 1308054











						Last Of The Fabulous Fins: 1961 Imperial Crown
					

Wow. I don't know how else to describe this 1961 Imperial Crown sedan other than just plain wow. The size, the luxury, the fins, the color, the everything. This wow'mobile can be found on Craigslist, or here on the CL archive, in Berkeley, California. The seller is asking $9,000 cash, and no low...




					barnfinds.com
				




Looks great!  The stance is with the wheel size difference and the frame is still level.  The rear hoops could hold something very Imperial


----------



## Bike from the Dead

1motime said:


> Last Of The Fabulous Fins: 1961 Imperial Crown
> 
> 
> Wow. I don't know how else to describe this 1961 Imperial Crown sedan other than just plain wow. The size, the luxury, the fins, the color, the everything. This wow'mobile can be found on Craigslist, or here on the CL archive, in Berkeley, California. The seller is asking $9,000 cash, and no low...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barnfinds.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great!  The stance is with the wheel size difference and the frame is still level.  The rear hoops could hold something very Imperial



Thanks! I was hoping that the frame would stay level, or close to it. I don't have any Imperial parts, sadly, but it'll still look pretty wild once it's done. The hoops are just temporary, though. I want it to look more like this:


----------



## cbustapeck

1motime said:


> The cut has been done.  Great lines without the seat tube.  Handlebars can be pulled back.  The crank arms are sort of a given.  Maybe a type of cradle seat at the point where the fender meets the frame.  What is up with Pixie?



A little while back I bought the Pixie chain guard because it was just so fun. I didn’t have a specific use for it at the time, but I knew one would come up. I like the visual balance it provides, and I think the red plays well with the existing red pinstriping and red tail light that is to come.


----------



## Rattman13

Time for a makeover on my '35 Hawthorne roadster. Tore her down yesterday, sanded down, and repainted the frame and fork to match a set of drop center wheels I saved from another project I recently sold. When she gets rebuilt she will get a correct sprocket and crank as well as a skip tooth chain. Maybe someday I'll find the correct fender set, and drop stand, but for now she gets an axle mounted Jiffy stand.


----------



## ian

cbustapeck said:


> View attachment 1307780
> 
> View attachment 1307781
> 
> View attachment 1307783
> 
> View attachment 1307784
> 
> I’m working on figuring out the seating arrangement for this one. Resting on the rear axle makes the most sense, both for structure and the shape of my body, but I am not sure how I am getting there yet.



how about a fork  bolted to the rear axle with a lucky 7 seat post?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Nothing to fancy 63' JC Higgins came with this 64' troxol seat I dont have one of theses in my collection. I love a story about my bikes, this one I got from a old farmer who won it in a soap box derby in1963. He was tall so his parents put the seat on the following year.


----------



## Rattman13

My '35 Hawthorne Roadster has got the blues, . What a difference a long weekend can make. Repainted frame and fork, correct crank and sprocket, skip tooth chain, rear axle mounted Jiffy stand, and period correct drop centers with New Departure hubs.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

I just finished up this 53' Higgins can not wait to give it ride later today. Thats not the correct chainguard but it works wondering if i should paint it black or white or not at all. Going to recover seat in white, its after labor day my wife will not miss her white leather jacket   till next year. Ill deal with the screaming then.


----------



## Hudman

Mocking up the 1936 (?) Wards Hawthorne Silver King. Need to stripe the rear fender (hopefully i can make it fit) and finish polishing frame...and...etc


----------



## JRE

Stripped some more rattle can paint job off the 1940 Shelby long tank.


----------



## Hudman

Hudman said:


> Mocking up the 1936 (?) Wards Hawthorne Silver King. Need to stripe the rear fender (hopefully i can make it fit) and finish polishing frame...and...etc
> 
> View attachment 1311919
> 
> View attachment 1311920
> 
> View attachment 1311921


----------



## 1936PEDALER

Edward crist Navy bike 


























Need a seat and grips


----------



## Big Moe

RIDEABLE, that's what it looks like.


----------



## wheelbender6

I found a Spyder chain guard at a not-so-outrageous price and added it.  I  also added a pic of it with the old hockey stick on it. 
-Mounting the full circle chainguards requires a good bit of tinkering when you do not have original brackets. I also had tp space it over to make room for my old triple chain ring. I can't wait to ditch the triple chain ring when I find a suitable single. 
-The Spyder chain guard is pretty banged up. That's OK since I am mounting it on a Flightliner.


----------



## JRE

My 1940 Shelby Long tank


----------



## Hudman

Hudman said:


> View attachment 1313158





Hudman said:


> View attachment 1313158



Close enough to call finished..loving the 2 speed red band hub..may change the seat when fund$ allow..


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Hudman said:


> Close enough to call finished..loving the 2 speed red band hub..may change the seat when fund$ allow..
> 
> View attachment 1327250
> 
> View attachment 1327251
> 
> View attachment 1327252



That looks _sharp!_


----------



## Rattman13

Not totally sure what it'll become in the end, Klunker, hotrod, rat, or just a beach cruiser. But my dented '39 Elgin will live to ride another day. Parts used include: Roadmaster fork, unknown trussrods, modern 3 speed Nexus wheelset, Wald dogleg crank, and a sprocket from a 70s Free Spirit.


----------



## Rattman13

After several rides today with various bar and stem setups, I settled on a classic cruiser look. Rides nice, but will be even better once the 3spd gets hooked up and I find a better seat. Parts used include: Roadmaster fork, unknown truss rods, modern 3 speed Nexus wheelset, Wald dogleg crank, a sprocket from a 70s Free Spirit, early Wald stem, modern cruiser bars, Summit grips, Chair pedals, Wald heavy duty stand, and homemade solid stainless layback seat post.


----------



## mr.cycleplane

Almost done. A couple more pieces to the puzzle to complete. Been building this for a good buddy. 1937 Schwinn Autocycle SA207-LaSalle headbadged.


----------



## mr.cycleplane

@PlasticNerd


----------



## Hudman

I wanted to build a shiny 2 tone straightbar. I bought a frame and chainguard online and when it arrived i had to make a decision, keep it original or build the bike i want. Because the condition was nicer than i expected and my preaching that "It's only original once" i decided to clean it up and build a 53 Panther. I will partially get what i want as its getting painted fenders, locking springer forks and a front forebrake hub and possibly touch up existing pinstriping.


----------



## tacochris

Picked up a 56/57 Evans Commander 2 nights ago that was so cheap I couldnt say no.  Turns out it has the worst bent fork ive ever dealt with and I decided it was safely unfixable since it was bent at the blade and not the stem. 
Rather than run myself ragged trying to find a correct fork and front fender, I thru one on from a Schwinn along with the fender from the same bike and believe it or not it doesnt look all that bad despite not being correct.  May patina match and call it done....
Next up is ditching those God-forsaken walmart wheels and tires...
First pic is the sad state I found it in....look at that fork!


O the horror!




Twisted more than a career politician!




After the Schwinn transplant it actually looks really good!  May be a keeper!


----------



## Wheeler

Hey  Tacochris,
I just had an Evans Tank bike frame set delivered a few days ago myself.
It’s not in as nice original shape as yours or prudently purchased as yours though.
I also replaced this ones old fork with a 24” blade fork from a garden bike I picked and parted a couple years ago.


The paint is an old bare metal non primed re squirt and showing some interesting original aging.
It has bare steel squared fenders and solid tank with horn unit to be tested.
  It’s not that I need another bike or project, but when I see the potential of this tank  relic, I begin thinking my final 5 riders could  become six. Just Maybe.
I do also have an older Colson cousin in that group of 5...so..???.... Just Maybe.
Below is the first Evans that I rescued, fostered and found it a good forever home with a local Evans family.
I found it was a bit small as a rider and had concern about the tall seat post tube neck under my weight.
If I choose to build the red bike I won’t be quite as worried about too much.





I didn’t need to replace the fork on the red bike as purchased, but I wanted to try the Evansaction fork that I’d long searched for on another project that I have in the works.


(Thank you Kirk Thomas for this machine.)

...until I placed the projects beside each other just now, I had not thought of using these old bars as pictured.
Hmmm.... That might work.
I have to remove the soaking wedge from the steerer tube and meditate in the rest.
Powder coat, hydro plate, polish or paint the fork? Only time will tell.



(Thanks to RatRodz for the Duralium frame)

The Garden Bike


----------



## tacochris

Wheeler said:


> Hey  Tacochris,
> I just had an Evans Tank bike frame set delivered a few days ago myself.
> It’s not in as nice original shape as yours or prudently purchased as yours though.
> I also replaced this ones old fork with a 24” blade fork from a garden bike I picked and parted a couple years ago.View attachment 1342995
> The paint is an old bare metal non primed re squirt and showing some interesting original aging.
> It has bare steel squared fenders and solid tank with horn unit to be tested.
> It’s not that I need another bike or project, but when I see the potential of this tank  relic, I begin thinking my final 5 riders could  become six. Just Maybe.
> I do also have an older Colson cousin in that group of 5...so..???.... Just Maybe.
> Below is the first Evans that I rescued, fostered and found it a good forever home with a local Evans family.
> I found it was a bit small as a rider and had concern about the tall seat post tube neck under my weight.
> If I choose to build the red bike I won’t be quite as worried about too much.
> View attachment 1343007
> 
> 
> I didn’t need to replace the fork on the red bike as purchased, but I wanted to try the Evansaction fork that I’d long searched for on another project that I have in the works.View attachment 1343015
> (Thank you Kirk Thomas for this machine.)
> 
> ...until I placed the projects beside each other just now, I had not thought of using these old bars as pictured.
> Hmmm.... That might work.
> I have to remove the soaking wedge from the steerer tube and meditate in the rest.
> Powder coat, hydro plate, polish or paint the fork? Only time will tell.
> View attachment 1343019
> (Thanks to RatRodz for the Duralium frame)
> 
> The Garden Bike
> View attachment 1343039



Man thats very cool to see someone else showin some Evans love!  I originally pickup up mine with the intention of selling it to a friend, but as soon as i took it for a ride I fell in love and I never even told him, haha.  Its become one of my best round-town beater cruisers!  Heck I put about 6 miles on it tonight alone!


----------



## Rattman13

Played around with the Klunker conversion on my '39 Elgin rat.


----------



## tacochris

Getting soooo close to the finish line on my 30’s Shelby Traveler rebuild/refresh.  
My first bike to run with this color tires and it looks so perfect!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Got the wheels for my '76 Mizutani Super Seraph overhauled, laser trued, polished & protected in preparation for assembly. The bike (same as a Fuji Finest) originally came with tubular wheels/tires. Thankfully those were replaced with this interesting wheelset. Mavic polished rims on Schwinn approved rear hub made in France 2-74. Guessing it's a Maillard hub. Front hub is unmarked. Light wheels!!  















Now to get the rest of the parts cleaned, polished, protected......


----------



## Kickstand3

Patients


----------



## Hudman

Hudman said:


> I wanted to build a shiny 2 tone straightbar. I bought a frame and chainguard online and when it arrived i had to make a decision, keep it original or build the bike i want. Because the condition was nicer than i expected and my preaching that "It's only original once" i decided to clean it up and build a 53 Panther. I will partially get what i want as its getting painted fenders, locking springer forks and a front forebrake hub and possibly touch up existing pinstriping.
> 
> View attachment 1334412


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Since it started snowing last night, I decided to throw my CWC delivery cycle parts bike on the back of my car while driving around today in an attempt to get a nice coating of mag-chloride. When it thaws it will help speed up the crustification of the parts I'm going to need to build a bike for my dog. That I don't have yet.......








It was upside down on the rack so the rear got it pretty good. Lol! A nice frozen coating over the rest. We'll see what happens when it thaws.


----------



## FICHT 150

Finding parts. 1941 Colson Scout.

You guys could have at least warned me how much money this was going to take.

Ted


----------



## ian

FICHT 150 said:


> Finding parts. 1941 Colson Scout.
> 
> You guys could have at least warned me how much money this was going to take.
> 
> Ted
> 
> It's only money.


----------



## Schwinn1776

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Got the wheels for my '76 Mizutani Super Seraph overhauled, laser trued, polished & protected in preparation for assembly. The bike (same as a Fuji Finest) originally came with tubular wheels/tires. Thankfully those were replaced with this interesting wheelset. Mavic polished rims on Schwinn approved rear hub made in France 2-74. Guessing it's a Maillard hub. Front hub is unmarked. Light wheels!!  View attachment 1345880
> 
> View attachment 1345881
> 
> View attachment 1345882
> 
> View attachment 1345883
> 
> Now to get the rest of the parts cleaned, polished, protected......



Mighty pretty.... shinny!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Thanks Seth! Gotta get 'em into sunlight to see how shiny they really are. Kind of curious what the wheels came from, you know, being Schwinn Approved and whatnot......

I am really digging your new avatar by the way!!


----------



## Freqman1

FICHT 150 said:


> Finding parts. 1941 Colson Scout.
> 
> You guys could have at least warned me how much money this was going to take.
> 
> Ted
> 
> View attachment 1346337
> 
> View attachment 1346338



Always buy nice, complete bikes--saves a ton of money!


----------



## FICHT 150

Well, there is that, but, then I’d just ride it to the bar, and end up with another problem...

Looking at eBay, and drinking the beer, here, is probably cheaper, long run.

Ted


----------



## Astroyama

Is a bicycle tank really a Tank?
No Not always, thus this "Tank-Effect" is still evolving organically and at present unfinished business.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## oldfart36

I Like A Pencil Served With My Pie Crust!
If your a Monark guy you know exactly what I'm talking about!
Finally got this 1939 Rocket Motorbike picked up yesterday morning! A project that I have really been Stoked about for a while, with some harder to find parts!
Plans are a "Patina Roadster" while letting some of the more unique parts make a statement.


----------



## mikecuda

rustyspoke66 said:


> Sears Chief. I guess you have to start some where.
> View attachment 542539



I also have a Chief.  Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## mikecuda

I'm building a King Cuda muscle bike


----------



## tacochris

....from the rustiest Cycle Truck ever, to solid and headed for a long cruise.

Check out more here:








						The epic revival of the Worst Cycle-Truck ever | Project Rides
					

I’m starting this thread to document something you guys will either love or hate but its happening. In this thread you will find the rebirth of what has to be the worst Cycle Truck every revived (that I know of). This bike was part of a group of bikes I rescued that sat in huge piles for MANY...




					thecabe.com


----------



## oldfart36

Plans: The "Patina Monster Roadster" while letting some of the more unique parts make a statement in bare metal.
Work is going well!


----------



## Hudman

Hudman said:


> I wanted to build a shiny 2 tone straightbar. I bought a frame and chainguard online and when it arrived i had to make a decision, keep it original or build the bike i want. Because the condition was nicer than i expected and my preaching that "It's only original once" i decided to clean it up and build a 53 Panther. I will partially get what i want as its getting painted fenders, locking springer forks and a front forebrake hub and possibly touch up existing pinstriping.
> 
> View attachment 1334412



Well..here she is..1953 Delux Panther custom molestoration. I was on the right track then decided to shoot pearl over the black and orange paint. It looks great however i wish I'd left it alone without pearl. Its black..its rootbeer..its plum..depending on how the light hits it. Pedals and chain are on the way. Anyways, thanx to all the Cabers who helped provide the part$ for this project.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Since it started snowing last night, I decided to throw my CWC delivery cycle parts bike on the back of my car while driving around today in an attempt to get a nice coating of mag-chloride. When it thaws it will help speed up the crustification of the parts I'm going to need to build a bike for my dog. That I don't have yet.......
> View attachment 1346201
> 
> View attachment 1346202
> 
> It was upside down on the rack so the rear got it pretty good. Lol! A nice frozen coating over the rest. We'll see what happens when it thaws.



is this called a bicy-sickle


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Bike-sickle!!!!      

Didn't think of that! That's funny!


----------



## Rattman13

This is how my current project looked almost 2 years ago before it got torn down and put on the back burner for other projects. It's a 1948 Hiawatha Transfendered hot rod, that started out life as a lady's bike. A previous owner did the conversion (rather well), and made the fiberglass tank. Stay tuned for updates.


----------



## Kickstand3

So I’m rebuilding 2  ND Hubs for a project. 
In Texas so please understand 
First no electricity in 2 to 22 degree weather after 36
got electricity then no water so I compromised with a little 
snow


----------



## ian

Kickstand3 said:


> So I’m rebuilding 2  ND Hubs for a project.
> In Texas so please understand
> First no electricity in 2 to 22 degree weather after 36
> got electricity then no water so I compromised with a little
> snow
> 
> View attachment 1361018
> 
> View attachment 1361019
> 
> View attachment 1361020
> 
> View attachment 1361021



Texas tough!!


----------



## oldfart36

The 1939 Monark Rocket Motorbike "Patina Monster Roadster" is coming along nicely. Spent the day working on it yesterday. It hit the ground for a few minutes late yesterday.
Still To Does: Making a custom insert for the tank area. Messaging frame a bit more. Install chain and axle adjusters.
Below are some Present and how it Started photos.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

oldfart36 said:


> The 1939 Monark Rocket Motorbike "Patina Monster Roadster" is coming along nicely. Spent the day working on it yesterday. It hit the ground for a few minutes late yesterday.
> Still To Does: Making a custom insert for the tank area. Messaging frame a bit more. Install chain and axle adjusters.
> Below are some Present and how it Started photos.
> 
> View attachment 1361378
> 
> View attachment 1361379
> 
> View attachment 1361380



What year Cadillac is that in the background of the last photo? '64?


----------



## oldfart36

Bike from the Dead said:


> What year Cadillac is that in the background of the last photo? '64?



yes


----------



## Maxacceleration

The 1964 Cadillac is one of the best years ever. Classy, no gigantic fins... timeless. My grandparents had a 4 door '64 from new as I was a kid.
Old school luxury!

Here is the state of my '57 Schwinn Corvette. Getting powdercoated this week. Building in the bmx cruiser klunker style.




My bike - just add fresh paint.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

oldfart36 said:


> yes



Sweet!


----------



## Kickstand3

..


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Mocked up parts again on _Poison Apple _yesterday, only this time, I changed the way I mounted the springer fork. I was seriously burnt out and fed up with this project a few weeks ago after complications with the wheels, the weather and my wallet, but now, _I'm stoked!_ I seriously can't wait to get this Fair Lady trike done!


----------



## Rattman13

Progress on my 1948 Hiawatha transfendered roadster, it's alive.


----------



## tacochris

So while Im waiting on Cycle Truck parts....
This 1960 Tiger was more intended as a quick "lets see how much this baby will clean up" type project.  ...boy it didnt disappoint!  Hard to tell in the before picture but the chrome was hardly there and in terrible shape, along with the paint covered in moss and fade.
I spent the entire weekend hand-polishing and cleaning all the chrome and scrubbed/cutting the paint.  Still needs a decent mechanical resto but it will happen in time (if I dont sell or trade it off)


----------



## oldfart36

The "Patina Monster Roadster" is on the road!
1939 Monark Rocket Motorbike. 1 year only Pencil Springer. Pie Crust Chainguard. Clincher style seat post. Original period blackwall Goodyears as well.
I have truly enjoyed this project.  I wanted this one to show some of the more unique original parts in bare metal.
*Working on tank area insert now*


----------



## ian

Rattman13 said:


> Progress on my 1948 Hiawatha transfendered roadster, it's alive.
> 
> View attachment 1362028
> 
> View attachment 1362029
> 
> View attachment 1362030



Man, I was hoping to see the headlamp shining............


----------



## Balloonoob

oldfart36 said:


> The "Patina Monster Roadster" is on the road!
> 1939 Monark Rocket Motorbike. 1 year only Pencil Springer. Pie Crust Chainguard. Clincher style seat post. Original period blackwall Goodyears as well.
> I have truly enjoyed this project.  I wanted this one to show some of the more unique original parts in bare metal.
> *Working on tank area insert now*
> 
> View attachment 1363087
> 
> View attachment 1363088



Vedy Vedy niiice!!!
Those "clincher style seat posts" make for a clean look!! I imagine that being a "Monark guy" you have had the pleasure of pulling one out that was rusted into the seat tube previously?
I like the floating reflector as well. Fancy. 
Congrats on getting it rolling. 
 - Nate


----------



## oldfart36

Balloonoob said:


> Vedy Vedy niiice!!!
> Those "clincher style seat posts" make for a clean look!! I imagine that being a "Monark guy" you have had the pleasure of pulling one out that was rusted into the seat tube previously?
> I like the floating reflector as well. Fancy.
> Congrats on getting it rolling.
> - Nate



They can be a nightmare for sure!!!!


----------



## Rattman13

ian said:


> Man, I was hoping to see the headlamp shining............



Should be shining soon on the soon to be painted front fender.


----------



## Rattman13

Got the chainguard painted and decals applied to my 1948 Transfendered Hiawatha custom, guard decal is from a Hiawatha Doodlebug. Fenders and rack will soon be painted, but I'm not 100% sure they'll find a home on this bike.


----------



## Astroyama

Gone crazy building up my strength and endurance in regard to brush skills.  
Easier said than done...gotta be a "Master of Chill", like Bob Ross..."Beat the Devil Out of That Little Brush!"

Used 1Shot Enamel with catalyst hardener.  Brown Black Blue to match my Folk Art Theme bicycle.  Modified a kickstand to be utilized as an Axle-Mahl for placing and steadying the hand.  Each tire took approx 2.5 hrs to paint, I'm sore.  Worth the effort though.


----------



## Kickstand3

This ride was given to me by a friend. I tried to buy it about 10 years ago before he sanded some of the paint off . Ooh well the price was fantastic , I’ll use it as a shop bike . I heated the steering tube to get the wedge out. Now I’ve got to heat the wedge to get the bolt out of it . No big deal I just ran out of time every one Enjoy the Ride


----------



## oldfart36

The "Patina Monster Roadster" is on the road!
1939 Monark Rocket Motorbike. 1 year only Pencil Springer. Pie Crust Chainguard. Clincher style seat post. Original period blackwall Goodyears as well.

Template for insert is done! Time to do some real cutting!


----------



## Rattman13

Put the rack on my '48 Transfendered Hiawatha, and took it out for a nice cruise. I'd love for this to become a 3 speed, but to do that I'd want a different style shifter. Any cool ideas running around for custom Nexus 3 speed shifters, preferably something that would fit the look of this build?


----------



## FICHT 150

The deed is done. 1941 Colson, that I bought as a wreak. My plans for it evolved, and may evolve more. But, I want to ride it. To that end, it got a new two tone Diamond chain, new Torrington pedals, new tires, (the old tubes hold air just fine) new grips, and a might-as-well-be new seat by Bob U. Everything was cleaned, lubed, and serviced. Everything else is period. Had a few short rides for tuning, and I have the day off work tomorrow for a nice park ride with mom and the boy, as they just started spring break.
Ted


----------



## Astroyama

My Folk Art bicycle has enough Luxor LED Lumens to shine any pathway hella bright, so no reflectors necessarily needed, until the batteries go dead anyway. 
So here is my CABE inspired, alcohol induced hub-ornament.
I have enjoyed New Belgium Brewery beer since 1992, Love their bicycle culture, “Tour De Fat.” 
The little bottle cap gem was a riot to construct here at FOLK-U all boozed up!
Caps still smell like beer.


----------



## Astroyama

Here at Folk-U we have a hand-engraved rust oxidized "Campagnola" inspired drivetrain that is finally finished as Folk Art.
Complete with hand painted ghost letters that read FAST NOONAN TRANSIT on top of chain guard! Hard to photograph.
I'm trying hard to earn extra credit, and respect is not given freely, it is earned in essential bike building 101 class.
Thus far, I love making others cringe with my bottle of Rust Spray...Cancer. 
I would argue that this 2013 PACIFIC bicycle "HAS BEEN" evolving organically, just in a more speedy fashion for anything to be considered a real classic...this is not yet. 
I know...its crude...never done anything like this before...the recycled disc brake is purely aesthetic and was inspired from motorcycle technology called Sproders (Sprocket Rotor Units). 
Thanks for looking~


----------



## Hudman

The 50 Panther molestoration..before and during..new paint and chrome..almost finished....


----------



## Rattman13

Got in and installed a color matched chainguard on my '47 Roadmaster Rat, maybe someday I'll find a color matched set of fenders. If I do I'll most likely re-do her much more traditionally.


----------



## Rattman13

Got inspired and did a 20 minute parts swap and turned my '47 Klunk-rat into a Strand-Rat. Just got back from a nice long ride with her, and boy is she a smooth comfortable cruiser.


----------



## Lightweightbikes

rustyspoke66 said:


> Sears Chief. I guess you have to start some where.
> View attachment 542539



You have a extra shifter like that thank you


----------



## mrg

Today's Project, a 41 DX, had these parts and badge "Excelsior" waiting to be assembled, tried to build it pretty close to how we did it in the mid-late 70's with what was available then, got in a little ride before dark and everything felt good. only problem so far is the bars are so wide ( 32 in. ) it wont fit in the car without removing them, hate to cut them but a pain if I had to remove every time so well see!, Oh ya, the OG badge was missing and was a "RICK", one of the ugliest badges I've seen, looks way older style than the bike and big so will just have to live with the shadow of a bigger badge unless I find a big badge I like.


----------



## mikecuda

And lots of cash going out the door to save this Iver.


----------



## Astroyama

Cut, chopped, thread tapped, wire soldered, roughly assembled, and lit up.
Still unfinished biz though.


----------



## Schwinn lover

Now to pick a color to paint it!!


----------



## Rattman13

A little messing around with the Roadmaster Delivery today after getting in the very nice JAF/CO basket stay. Still cant get the remains of the stem out after numerous tries over the last few months. Months of PB blaster 3-4 times a day, and heat have failed. The top of the stem was cut off by me because it had cracks in it from previously being hammered on, also this allowed me to apply heat to the steer tube directly. About 7-8 inches of stem are inside, and none of my efforts have moved it at all. By the way in case you're wondering why I bothered to install the stay and box, I just needed to see some form of progress. I may even put it together as a rat rider with a Schwinn Cycle Truck fork I have just to see how she rides.


----------



## RustyHornet

mrg said:


> Today's Project, a 41 DX, had these parts and badge "Excelsior" waiting to be assembled, tried to build it pretty close to how we did it in the mid-late 70's with what was available then, got in a little ride before dark and everything felt good. only problem so far is the bars are so wide ( 32 in. ) it wont fit in the car without removing them, hate to cut them but a pain if I had to remove every time so well see!, Oh ya, the OG badge was missing and was a "RICK", one of the ugliest badges I've seen, looks way older style than the bike and big so will just have to live with the shadow of a bigger badge unless I find a big badge I like.View attachment 1374284
> View attachment 1374280
> 
> 
> View attachment 1374282
> View attachment 1374281
> 
> 
> View attachment 1374283
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1374279



I’ve said it before, but I just love this bike. I think my favorite touch is the lightweight sprocket. Just a perfect little period touch.


----------



## Aboutlastnight

Here’s the start to my build - 1951 straight bar. 
I grew up riding Schwinn bikes and love the old school cruisers.
This will be my first bicycle restoration, so I open to suggestions and comments. (Please go easy on me)
eBay frame buy $158, I checked all the welds on the frame, all were good except a small stress crack at bottom bar in front of cranks, I had it repaired.
I just had the frame powder coated , and still picking up parts to move my project forward. 

I am trying to keep as many of the part from the early 50’s but finding it difficult to find parts or parts that the seller is not over charging,  I may mix in some repop parts if good Schwinn approved parts, Any Thoughts?


----------



## ian

Aboutlastnight said:


> Here’s the start to my build - 1951 straight bar.
> I grew up riding Schwinn bikes and love the old school cruisers.
> This will be my first bicycle restoration, so I open to suggestions and comments. (Please go easy on me)
> eBay frame buy $158, I checked all the welds on the frame, all were good except a small stress crack at bottom bar in front of cranks, I had it repaired.
> I just had the frame powder coated , and still picking up parts to move my project forward.
> 
> I am trying to keep as many of the part from the early 50’s but finding it difficult to find parts or parts that the seller is not over charging,  I may mix in some repop parts if good Schwinn approved parts, Any Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 1389857
> 
> View attachment 1389858
> 
> View attachment 1389859
> 
> View attachment 1389864



Looks like a good start. Go to the parts wanted page here and ask for what you need. Somebody will reply.


----------



## Rattman13

2 solid hours of work later and the remains of the stem are finally out of the Roadmaster Delivery fork. Today's work started with running an air hammer up and down the steer tube, then drilling a hole sideways through the stem. Then a bolt and nut were installed through the stem to keep it from turning when clamped in a vice. Next I twisted the fork with the prybar and pulled. I got almost a inch out this way before it wouldn't twist anymore. More air hammer and some PB blaster got it moving again, and it finally came all the way out. I then cleaned out the steer tube with a 7/8 drill bit.


----------



## RustyHornet

‘65 Swamp-Ray getting it back together after it was left for dead.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

RustyHornet said:


> ‘65 Swamp-Ray getting it back together after it was left for dead.
> 
> View attachment 1394630



Is that a Pontiac in the background?


----------



## Rattman13

Time for a quick down and ratty mock up of my wartime Roadmaster Delivery.


----------



## ozzie

Rattman13 said:


> Put the rack on my '48 Transfendered Hiawatha, and took it out for a nice cruise. I'd love for this to become a 3 speed, but to do that I'd want a different style shifter. Any cool ideas running around for custom Nexus 3 speed shifters, preferably something that would fit the look of this build?
> 
> View attachment 1369690
> 
> View attachment 1369691



I while ago a bought a Sturmey Archer thumb shifter which was advertised on amazon to work with a nexus 3. I ordered one and it works perfectly on my 68 Typhoon. I believe it looks nicer than the usual shifter plus it works better.


----------



## RustyHornet

Bike from the Dead said:


> Is that a Pontiac in the background?



Yes it is. 1970 Lemans.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

RustyHornet said:


> Yes it is. 1970 Lemans.



Nice! Got more photos of it?


----------



## RustyHornet

Christmas is April???? Got my ‘65 Sting-Ray riding tonight and it’s been snowing here all day in northern Indiana! Still a few things to fine tune, but for now, it RIDES! So comfy and nice. 2 speed OVERDRIVE works flawless. Front brake is a nice option.

I’ll leave the ecosystem in place for now. Maybe I’ll clean it up one day, maybe not. But for now.... We ride. And enjoy.


----------



## mikecuda

mikecuda said:


> And lots of cash going out the door to save this Iver.
> 
> View attachment 1374624



Update.         Paint and clearcoat on the Iver.


----------



## SKPC

Do you ever let a new purchase sit for a year before even opening the box?   It is a fairly clear sign you are a bikeaholic. The packng job was _beyond_ well done.  tjka packed it..


----------



## cyclingday

SKPC said:


> Do you ever let a new purchase sit for a year before even opening the box?   It is a fairly clear sign you are a bikeaholic.



More like a decade or so for me.


----------



## ian

SKPC said:


> Do you ever let a new purchase sit for a year before even opening the box?   It is a fairly clear sign you are a bikeaholic. The packng job was _beyond_ well done.  tjka packed it..
> View attachment 1397526
> View attachment 1397527
> View attachment 1397529



Nope! Gotta look and see the new project.


----------



## dasberger

RustyHornet said:


> Christmas is April???? Got my ‘65 Sting-Ray riding tonight and it’s been snowing here all day in northern Indiana! Still a few things to fine tune, but for now, it RIDES! So comfy and nice. 2 speed OVERDRIVE works flawless. Front brake is a nice option.
> 
> I’ll leave the ecosystem in place for now. Maybe I’ll clean it up one day, maybe not. But for now.... We ride. And enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 1395352
> 
> View attachment 1395353
> 
> View attachment 1395354
> 
> View attachment 1395355
> 
> View attachment 1395356
> 
> View attachment 1395357
> 
> View attachment 1395358
> 
> View attachment 1395359



I'm really lichen that patina!


----------



## mikecuda

SKPC said:


> Do you ever let a new purchase sit for a year before even opening the box?   It is a fairly clear sign you are a bikeaholic. The packng job was _beyond_ well done.  tjka packed it..
> View attachment 1397526
> View attachment 1397527
> View attachment 1397529



Guilty.  how about 10 yrs. sitting in the box.


----------



## mikecuda

mikecuda said:


> Update.         Paint and clearcoat on the Iver.
> 
> View attachment 1395558
> 
> View attachment 1395559



Back on it today in the sunshine.


----------



## mikecuda

Update from the backyard.  Project Iver racer moved slower than expected today.  I had some challenges with fitment.   Back on it tomorrow.


----------



## Aboutlastnight

ian said:


> Looks like a good start. Go to the parts wanted page here and ask for what you need. Somebody will reply.



I made a little progress since my last post.  I have painted the frame, S2 rims, and the forks but I just got some 52 springer forks so I’m going to abort on the hard forks and truss rods.  I will most likely be selling those soon.


----------



## mikecuda

Aboutlastnight said:


> I made a little progress since my last post.  I have painted the frame, S2 rims, and the forks but I just got some 52 springer forks so I’m going to abort on the hard forks and truss rods.  I will most likely be selling those soon.
> 
> View attachment 1398835
> 
> View attachment 1398836
> 
> View attachment 1398837
> 
> View attachment 1398838



Beautiful work.


----------



## mikecuda

Aboutlastnight said:


> I made a little progress since my last post.  I have painted the frame, S2 rims, and the forks but I just got some 52 springer forks so I’m going to abort on the hard forks and truss rods.  I will most likely be selling those soon.
> 
> View attachment 1398835
> 
> View attachment 1398836
> 
> View attachment 1398837
> 
> View attachment 1398838



Ant tips on how to pinstripe rims?


----------



## mikecuda

mikecuda said:


> Update from the backyard.  Project Iver racer moved slower than expected today.  I had some challenges with fitment.   Back on it tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 1397774
> 
> View attachment 1397775
> 
> View attachment 1397776



Both rims are now painted and bot tires are mounting wait for final assembly. Going to get back on mine today.  I nicked the frame and have to do some minor repairs to the frame.  So far,  I'm enjoying doing it and it's turning out to be what I had in my mind's eye.


----------



## tacochris

My 51 black phantom is 97% done at this point finally.  Build took a little over a year at this point and I used only original paint, survivor parts.  I plan on finding a better set of fenders eventually as well as adding the correct color grips but Im calling it a rider now.  It rides amazing...


----------



## Balloonoob

Got the correct pinched truss fork for the 36 crusty Huffy off ebay. It fits! I won't be able to use the 2.5 inch hookworm tires I wanted to use . I do have another set of tires available that should look better than these awful whitewalls. It's not original paint so I will be changing it from the blue repaint. Gotta find a nice and crusty front drop center wheel.


----------



## Kickstand3

..


----------



## mikecuda

mikecuda said:


> Update from the backyard.  Project Iver racer moved slower than expected today.  I had some challenges with fitment.   Back on it tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 1397774
> 
> View attachment 1397775
> 
> View attachment 1397776


----------



## mikecuda

Project # 2.  My custom build King Cuda


----------



## mikecuda

mikecuda said:


> Project # 2.  My custom build King Cuda
> 
> View attachment 1405244
> 
> View attachment 1405245
> 
> View attachment 1405247



More photos coming soon.


----------



## Barfbucket

I do not know what this bike is, no one can identify the maker. It’s not Schwinn as the drive pin on the chainring is not in the right place.








It’s fixed gear, as it was originally. The original wood wheels were toast so I built new ones. I finished it yesterday and rode it 5 miles around a mile little used circular drive. Works great, smooth, fun.


----------



## Kickstand3

..


----------



## Kickstand3

Dooshin my nips .


----------



## Rattman13

Time to put my 1939 Elgin Klunk-rat back together after sidelining it for another project. Next step is to decide on crank, sprocket, and whether it will be 1/2 or 1 inch pitch.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art

1936 Schwinn Motorbike. This one has been on the stand since last September, finally got the last few parts together and gave it the customary maiden ride to the beach the other night. it's a great rider! Now for a little metal work and some paint.


----------



## SKPC




----------



## REC

My Current project(s) are all over the house and have spread through three sheds and into my office. My wife is way less than impressed with this and I am in the doghouse bigtime from the last trip to pick up my under reassembly '51 Cycle-Truck as my planning was not so swift for the trip. Long ugly story but the bike was very nice, and Pete and his dog were a trip! Anyway, I am now about halfway in reassembly and anxious to get it back together, and then on to the next one (or ones) - Several other Cycle-Trucks, a 20" wheel, '49 Juvenile, and four other bikes behind me in the office/Florida Room. Doghouse life is not my favorite at this point, but it IS my fault, what a mess I have made! Photos of some of the causes:























There are more, but I think you get the idea.. I may get out of the doghouse before the end of the year..

REC


----------



## rollfaster

61 Corvette, not all correct but I dig it!!


----------



## GTs58

Damn, that's a clean one! Must be the first one I've seen without the flat brake bracket too.


----------



## rollfaster

It’s got a lot of bling, but purposely built it this way. Stainless fenders in really bad shape so I decided to use these from a 66 Miss Teen nobody wanted. Along with just about all the other parts because of the nice chrome..including the kickstand!


----------



## REC

Love them Corvettes! oops, my fenders blew off!
REC


----------



## Rattman13

My transgender 1948 Hiawatha is done for now, and rides pretty nice.


----------



## Jon Olson

Could this ever be a 1940 Columbia Mead built bicycle? I’ve been playing with these parts for years.


----------



## Kickstand3

..


----------



## Kickstand3

Put these wheels together for my amor


----------



## Kickstand3

..


----------



## Barfbucket

Several years ago I got this beat up Columbia frame and fork. The stays were bent and badly dented. I straightened and used a filler rod to eliminate the dents. I recovered an old seat after making a new pan nose from carbon fiber. New pedals with plastic blocks that were replaced with rubber blocks. The chain guard I had from 5 years ago. It’s been on several of my bikes. The seat post was from my stash. The stem is from another bike I sold but this stem was painted silver by the previous owner. The flipped bike had a replacement chrome one. 



I found a used Huffy for $50 and used the bb, crank, bars, chain fenders wheels and tires from that. The grips were from my stash. I bought the rear reflector on eBay. I’m looking for a left side tank.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

here's my 1950 Schwinn World Traveler before and current..... just riding it on some other wheels I have for the time being. 3 speed wheels will be rebuilt, fenders and brakes will be installed.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

new project. 1946


----------



## Barfbucket

49autocycledeluxe said:


> here's my 1950 Schwinn World Traveler before and current..... just riding it on some other wheels I have for the time being. 3 speed wheels will be rebuilt, fenders and brakes will be installed.View attachment 1426904
> 
> View attachment 1426905



Here is mine, nice bikes but heavy.


----------



## Kickstand3

Been working on my 39 Zep
Slowly but surely


----------



## Bike from the Dead

I'm currently in the process of mocking up parts on my 1950 Schwinn DX for this year's Rat Rod Bikes Build Off.


----------



## Freqman1

Bike from the Dead said:


> I'm currently in the process of mocking up parts on my 1950 Schwinn DX for this year's Rat Rod Bikes Build Off.
> View attachment 1444631
> View attachment 1444632



What's the deadline?


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Freqman1 said:


> What's the deadline?



9pm Central Time on September 6th.


----------



## 1936PEDALER

Here is my 66 corvette, renamed 
Flying Fog


----------



## RPower

Lining out parts for a 30s Shelby Gambles Eagle for next daily rider.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

Pulled this out of a bunch of frames at Portland for 20 bucks , goal is to make a decent rider using Schwinn parts


----------



## OZ1972

The panther is looking good Ron !!!!!!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Pulled this out of a bunch of frames at Portland for 20 bucks , goal is to make a decent rider using Schwinn parts
> 
> View attachment 1444810
> 
> View attachment 1444811
> 
> View attachment 1444812
> 
> View attachment 1444813


----------



## OZ1972

I am " GREEN " with envy Ron , good job i like it a lot !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikecuda

Almost finished.   More waiting for some love.


----------



## mikecuda

Iver decal from Ebay.  Stunning decal.


----------



## Rivnut

I found a fork for my 39 Elgin but it was for a girl's bike and was too long. I finally got the fork cut down and some new threads cut into it, finished massaging a pair of fenders, and some of those cool looking air-cooled hubs. Now that all of the major parts had been sourced it was time to see it they would bolt to the frame and make a complete bike. No bearings or races were installed; just the major pieces to see if I have everything.






The box on the floor is a Black Typhoon that I picked up the other day and did some rob Peter to pay Paul using an older girls American for the wheel set (3 red band automatic) and fenders.  It's just a matter of cleaning it up and greasing everything.


----------



## skeezer

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3068694670031854
			




Skeezer


----------



## mikecuda

Working on 2 Simplex cycles and this 68, 1 owner car.





We just bought this 1 female owner car about 3 weeks ago.  Only thing it needs is a new fuel tank sending unit and a newer radio.  327 under the hood.


----------



## Rattman13

1945 Roadmaster Delivery take two. No prep paint job (to see if I liked the color), drilled out the broken head badge screws and put on head badge, rebuilt both hubs and bottom bracket, and remounted the front box.


----------



## Rivnut

Back on July 19th, I posted a picture of a box with some Typhoon parts in it. I said that I was going to use the chrome fenders from a girl's American but changed my mind and went with some painted ones.  As long as I had to paint the fenders I went ahead and painted the frame, fork, and guard, and applied a set of new decals. I had picked up a set of tires at a local swap meet a couple of months ago.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

I picked up this blue band for my one of my Stingrays got it all pulled apart. I had to sacrifice original axle but I had a few others. I was going to wait till the fall to break it down but I could not wait, very much looking forward to getting it rolling.


----------



## PlasticNerd

Gonna try and make 1 or 2 riders from mix n match colors !!!!!


----------



## Bike from the Dead

It looks like a mess at the moment, but my 1950 Schwinn DX, _The Schwinn Dixie Dreamcycle,_ Is almost ready for sandblasting and powder coating.


----------



## Pondo

I got my girlfriend’s Newport mocked up today. The wheels are borrowed from another bike. I like these handlebars on this one. We’ll see how comfy they are. This bike didn’t originally have truss rods I don’t think but I like it with them. I need to make a seat post for it. It needs a 13/16” quill style that I haven’t been able to find. This bike is pretty cool. I’m looking forward to getting it rideable.


----------



## 1motime

Pondo said:


> I got my girlfriend’s Newport mocked up today. The wheels are borrowed from another bike. I like these handlebars on this one. We’ll see how comfy they are. This bike didn’t originally have truss rods I don’t think but I like it with them. I need to make a seat post for it. It needs a 13/16” quill style that I haven’t been able to find. This bike is pretty cool. I’m looking forward to getting it rideable. View attachment 1464015



Great tubing!  Glad it is getting close!  Very cool


----------



## catfish

Pondo said:


> I got my girlfriend’s Newport mocked up today. The wheels are borrowed from another bike. I like these handlebars on this one. We’ll see how comfy they are. This bike didn’t originally have truss rods I don’t think but I like it with them. I need to make a seat post for it. It needs a 13/16” quill style that I haven’t been able to find. This bike is pretty cool. I’m looking forward to getting it rideable. View attachment 1464015




Very Cool. I almost bought one of these. Kind of reminds me of a girls Rocket bike.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Pondo said:


> I got my girlfriend’s Newport mocked up today. The wheels are borrowed from another bike. I like these handlebars on this one. We’ll see how comfy they are. This bike didn’t originally have truss rods I don’t think but I like it with them. I need to make a seat post for it. It needs a 13/16” quill style that I haven’t been able to find. This bike is pretty cool. I’m looking forward to getting it rideable. View attachment 1464015



I've never seen one like this before! What's the story on it?


----------



## 2000ITR

The first couple of pictures are the before...as I received it. The last three show its current status (the current pics are not that great with the lighting and backdrop). Still needs some work, but its getting there. This is basically a "bit of this and a bit of that" type of bike. Maker is unknown on what I believe is a late 1890s bicycle...this is my first bike and now I am kind of hooked


----------



## Pondo

2000ITR said:


> The first couple of pictures are the before...as I received it. The last three show its current status (the current pics are not that great with the lighting and backdrop). Still needs some work, but its getting there. This is basically a "bit of this and a bit of that" type of bike. Maker is unknown on what I believe is a late 1890s bicycle...this is my first bike and now I am kind of hooked
> 
> View attachment 1464201
> 
> View attachment 1464202
> 
> View attachment 1464203
> 
> View attachment 1464204
> 
> View attachment 1464205



Wow, nice work on that one!  I like the parts you chose and the style.  Should be a real fun rider.


----------



## Pondo

Bike from the Dead said:


> I've never seen one like this before! What's the story on it?



It is a Newport Cycle High Class by Minato Works Japan.  Likely "made in occupied Japan somewhere roughly in the late '40's or early '50s" according to @37fleetwood in this thread:








						Old  cargo bike I.D. | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

First timer on this site. Looking for some help identifying an old bike. Headtube badge is brass with glass inlay and says: Newport Cycle-high class-minato works. Appears to be made out of cast iron. Has huge, wide rims, wide rear axle, and basket mounts cast into the frame. Any help you guys...




					thecabe.com
				



  I bought it as a frame/fork project last year from @Dizzle Problems .  Here's a thread from when he first picked it up:








						Newport Bicycle Works? What do I have here? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Picked this up last night. Never seen anything like it. Any fellow Cabers have an idea of its history? Guessing prewar




					thecabe.com
				



Another that was for sale here awhile back:








						Newport Cycle--High Class--Minato Works | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

For Sale: Newport Cycle--High Class--Minato Works Post WWII Japanese bicycle. Very heavy-duty frame and components. Rear hub reads: NORITSUINDUSTRY. Front hub reads: NEWMINATO. Pedals read: MINATO. Missing seat and bars/stem, so being sold as a roller. Very rare, have only seen one other on...




					thecabe.com
				



I haven't been able to find out much about it, there just isn't much info online.  I'd love to find a head badge for it but it seems unlikely that I ever will:



I'm going to keep the original fork on it and the Rollfast truss rods.  I've got a cool prewar ladies saddle for it.  It's getting modern Sturmey drum brake hubs with an 8 speed rear internal shift.  I've got some fenders for it that are a similar color.  I don't know whether to call it a rat rod or a resto mod.  It's just a really neat bike and I'm looking forward to getting it on the road.  Now I need to learn to lace wheels and then there should be more progress.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Pondo said:


> It is a Newport Cycle High Class by Minato Works Japan.  Likely "made in occupied Japan somewhere roughly in the late '40's or early '50s" according to @37fleetwood in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old  cargo bike I.D. | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
> 
> 
> First timer on this site. Looking for some help identifying an old bike. Headtube badge is brass with glass inlay and says: Newport Cycle-high class-minato works. Appears to be made out of cast iron. Has huge, wide rims, wide rear axle, and basket mounts cast into the frame. Any help you guys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecabe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it as a frame/fork project last year from @Dizzle Problems .  Here's a thread from when he first picked it up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newport Bicycle Works? What do I have here? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
> 
> 
> Picked this up last night. Never seen anything like it. Any fellow Cabers have an idea of its history? Guessing prewar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecabe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another that was for sale here awhile back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newport Cycle--High Class--Minato Works | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
> 
> 
> For Sale: Newport Cycle--High Class--Minato Works Post WWII Japanese bicycle. Very heavy-duty frame and components. Rear hub reads: NORITSUINDUSTRY. Front hub reads: NEWMINATO. Pedals read: MINATO. Missing seat and bars/stem, so being sold as a roller. Very rare, have only seen one other on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecabe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to find out much about it, there just isn't much info online.  I'd love to find a head badge for it but it seems unlikely that I ever will:
> View attachment 1464207
> I'm going to keep the original fork on it and the Rollfast truss rods.  I've got a cool prewar ladies saddle for it.  It's getting modern Sturmey drum brake hubs with an 8 speed rear internal shift.  I've got some fenders for it that are a similar color.  I don't know whether to call it a rat rod or a resto mod.  It's just a really neat bike and I'm looking forward to getting it on the road.  Now I need to learn to lace wheels and then there should be more progress.



Sweet! That's definitely a unique bike! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rat Rod

76 Junior Stingray tricked out. Just score on this Barrel combination lock. Looking for some fenders and this project will be done


----------



## Rattman13

1945 Roadmaster Delivery update: Purchased, fit, painted, and installed chainguard. Made and installed signboard (1/8" Black Polycarbonate). Also trying taller bar because I don't have a tall stem. Still looking for a correct 20" front fender, front sprocket, and correct style stand.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy

Picked up a Wingbar a few weeks ago unfortunately all I have is the frame, fork and rims. The good is the frame and fork are solid with no repairs or cracks the bad I need a lot of parts.


----------



## vince72

Installed some parts on the spitfire today. Next is making brackets for the slimline tank and look for a headlamp and putting miles on it. I use it to ride with the kids so I won’t restore it until they are older lol. It’s not perfect but I like it


----------



## GTs58

vince72 said:


> Installed some parts on the spitfire today. Next is making brackets for the slimline tank and look for a headlamp and putting miles on it. I use it to ride with the kids so I won’t restore it until they are older lol. It’s not perfect but I like it
> 
> View attachment 1469572
> 
> View attachment 1469573




Looks like there's enough flat on the ends of the fender stays to drill new holes and shorten so the fenders fit correctly.


----------



## vince72

Drill new holes for the brackets?


----------



## GTs58

vince72 said:


> Drill new holes for the brackets?




Holes for the axles.


----------



## vince72

Oh got it. I will give it a shop.


----------



## Rattman13

Had to get those crusty wheels off to rebuild-replace them so my '45 Roadmaster Delivery is riding on 3spd alloys for awhile


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe




----------



## mrg

^^ looks like someone welded a Schwinn kickstand to your Huffman frame!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

mrg said:


> ^^ looks like someone welded a Schwinn kickstand to your Huffman frame!



that was my first thought, but I am not very familiar with these frames.  it was only 25 bucks. the guy had another vintage frame that he built up with modern parts for his kid and it was modified as well for brakes. if it is installed at the correct angle I'll call that a bonus. there will be no "correct" parts on this one.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Currently sandblasting it.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

If I can't sell this girls bike and get enough to pay for the other bike I bought I may do this.


----------



## oldfart36

Project Time Again!
37-38 Hawthorne "zep like" Fastback. This one has hung on my wall for years. It's waited It's turn long enough, good bones.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Dad's getting it powder coated for me right now!


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Powder coated a nice bright metallic orange, awaiting assembly.


----------



## Sandman

1938 Rollfast 20" almost finished .


----------



## skeezer

NOS 1952 Whizzer Pacemaker frame (made by Schwinn), was the start of this build. It will eventually have a 1952 700 engine, just as it would have come in 1952.

Skeezer


----------



## Rattman13

1935 Hawthorne Flyer update. Installed stainless fenders, mud flap, reflectors, and airplane ornament. Then took it out for a nice ride.


----------



## Lonestar

I have several lined-up...but this one is close to the top when I get around to it...
Schwinn Predator Freeform EX.  







Yard sale find for like 7 bucks...


----------



## vince72

The new to me 39 DX
Needs a lot of work haha


----------



## Bike from the Dead

vince72 said:


> The new to me 39 DX
> Needs a lot of work haha
> 
> View attachment 1483225



It may need a lot of work, but it's at least a good starting point! What's the plan for it?


----------



## vince72

I’m thinking black/white and as Schwinn as possible. I like the original bikes


----------



## Bike from the Dead

vince72 said:


> I’m thinking black/white and as Schwinn as possible. I like the original bikes



Gotcha. So you're wanting to restore it back to original, essentially?


----------



## vince72

Yes. The original look is what interests me on this bike. I’m building it as a retirement gift for my father


----------



## Bike from the Dead

vince72 said:


> Yes. The original look is what interests me on this bike. I’m building it as a retirement gift for my father



That's cool! I bet he'll love it!


----------



## Sandman

vince72 said:


> Needs a lot of work haha



Needs a lot of play time ?
( My cup is half full )


----------



## Majdotkool

Shining up our 1964 Spaceliner. The seat is coming on Saturday. I am hoping to ride it by the end of the month. 😎


----------



## island schwinn

My Violet Corvette 5 speed.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

island schwinn said:


> My Violet Corvette 5 speed.View attachment 1483468



Oooooooooo! I don't know if I've ever seen a Schwinn Corvette in violet before! That's pretty sweet!


----------



## saladshooter




----------



## Rivnut

Cool bike.  Same frame as my '35 Elgin.  Trying now to straighten out the rain gutter fenders.  No rolling of these; just slow hammer and dolly work.  Ill be doing the same wheel / frame paint scheme (in other colors>)


----------



## Rivnut

vince72 said:


> The new to me 39 DX
> Needs a lot of work haha
> 
> View attachment 1483225



Isn't the front fender on backwards?


----------



## oldfart36

(Latest Project) Mock up on 53 Roadmaster CWC Racer.
(Build For Customer) Still a work in progress, checking the lines of the bike and making sure made parts work and fit.
Tires are just "rollers", going with a 2 speed on this one.
Original frame, front end , truss rods and tank work is next after blowing back apart.
If your going to build a Hot Rod, ya got to use Hot Rod parts sometimes!









The Hawthorne Fastback is also getting attention slow but sure!


----------



## Bike from the Dead

I was going to mockup a few different front wheels, forks and fenders on my Newsboy Special today, but I decided to start with my craziest idea first... and well, now I almost feel that there's no need to mockup the other parts. I took the repop 26" Schwinn-style springer fork I plan to use for my "_Poison Apple_" trike project, and flipped the steerer tube upside-down so the bike would have a greater rake to it. (Shout-out to @Reallybigtim for the inspiration!) And boy, _what a rake!_ This is that aggressive rake I was looking for ever since I got this bike! Those straight bars that make up the rear rack are almost in-line with the front axle! And the bike has that hot rod/rail dragster vibe I was aiming for! I'm loving it as is, but I think with some refinement, this idea could turn into something awesome!


----------



## Barfbucket

Bike from the Dead said:


> I was going to mockup a few different front wheels, forks and fenders on my Newsboy Special today, but I decided to start with my craziest idea first... and well, now I almost feel that there's no need to mockup the other parts. I took the repop 26" Schwinn-style springer fork I plan to use for my "_Poison Apple_" trike project, and flipped the steerer tube upside-down so the bike would have a greater rake to it. (Shout-out to @Reallybigtim for the inspiration!) And boy, _what a rake!_ This is that aggressive rake I was looking for ever since I got this bike! Those straight bars that make up the rear rack are almost in-line with the front axle! And the bike has that hot rod/rail dragster vibe I was aiming for! I'm loving it as is, but I think with some refinement, this idea could turn into something awesome!
> View attachment 1486700
> View attachment 1486701
> View attachment 1486702
> View attachment 1486703
> View attachment 1486704
> View attachment 1486705



Wah


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

Bike from the Dead said:


> View attachment 1486703
> View attachment 1486704
> View attachment 1486705




I say make that rack look like the trunk of a 1959 Chevrolet. fins and everything.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I say make that rack look like the trunk of a 1959 Chevrolet. fins and everything.
> 
> View attachment 1490233



I like that idea! I was originally thinking of possibly adding a couple of aluminum panels inside the triangles under the rack to resemble the spoilers on pro stock drag race cars, like this one:



That said, making it resemble a '59 Chevy Impala sounds pretty cool too! I've got a red acrylic bug guard I've been dying to use as either a tank insert or custom taillights, and I do like the idea of fitting some cat eyes right under that rack! You just gave me a great idea to play around with! _That's _why I got this bike: pure customizing potential!


----------



## Bike from the Dead

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I say make that rack look like the trunk of a 1959 Chevrolet. fins and everything.
> 
> View attachment 1490233



Actually, you just made me think of a very specific 1959 Chevy, with a truly wild design: _The Hulk Camino._


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

Bike from the Dead said:


> Actually, you just made me think of a very specific 1959 Chevy, with a truly wild design: _The Hulk Camino._




wow. many times things that radical don't look right, that one looks good. never saw that before.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

49autocycledeluxe said:


> wow. many times things that radical don't look right, that one looks good. never saw that before.



I got to see this thing in person a few years ago at the Darryl Starbird Car Show in Tulsa before they finished the fenders. There is a lot of extreme fabrication involved in this car/truck. Here's a video of it that shows more than what the photos can:





I don't know if I'll commit to making my Newsboy Special look like a '59 Chevy, but if I do, I'd love to achieve a comparable level of wild & crazy as this '59 Elco.


----------



## JRE

Current 2 projects I'm doing together. Need to find a set if black wall tires head badge rivets and mount the Delta Defender  light on the black one and the blue one needs a blue 6 hole rack and front loader light.


----------



## Jon Olson

1941 Schwinn DX from before to after JAF/CO swap;


----------



## Jon Olson

Here are the pictures;












Changed chain guard and license to match color and date of the 1941 Schwinn DX!


----------



## oldfart36

(Project Update) 1953 Roadmaster CWC Racer.
The "RoadRuster"! This one has been fun. Just have to finish seat, pedals and tail light. Spent lots of time eyeballing this one during the build.








						53 Roadmaster CWC Racer | Project Rides
					

(Latest Project) Mock up on 53 Roadmaster CWC Racer. Still a work in progress, checking the lines of the bike and making sure made parts work and fit. Tires are just "rollers", going with a 2 speed on this one. Original frame, front end , custom truss rods and tank work is next after blowing...




					thecabe.com


----------



## oldfart36

(Project Finished) 1953 Roadmaster bones, CWC Racer.
The "RoadRuster"! Had it's maiden voyage yesterday, nice rider. This has been a fun one!


----------



## Reallybigtim

Bike from the Dead said:


> I was going to mockup a few different front wheels, forks and fenders on my Newsboy Special today, but I decided to start with my craziest idea first... and well, now I almost feel that there's no need to mockup the other parts. I took the repop 26" Schwinn-style springer fork I plan to use for my "_Poison Apple_" trike project, and flipped the steerer tube upside-down so the bike would have a greater rake to it. (Shout-out to @Reallybigtim for the inspiration!) And boy, _what a rake!_ This is that aggressive rake I was looking for ever since I got this bike! Those straight bars that make up the rear rack are almost in-line with the front axle! And the bike has that hot rod/rail dragster vibe I was aiming for! I'm loving it as is, but I think with some refinement, this idea could turn into something awesome!
> View attachment 1486700
> View attachment 1486701
> View attachment 1486702
> View attachment 1486703
> View attachment 1486704
> View attachment 1486705



Thanks for the call out.  Of course, I love that project.  Looks just like something I would build.  And what a frame!  Here are some of my thoughts as I study it.  These are merely suggestions for experimentation, of course.  Lower the seat and level it out and make the frame look more kicked up in the back and angled.  That rear rack has so many possibilities too.  A cool antique taillight would look great attached to that rear center post.  Mount a cool headlight on top of the springer post.  You could flip the stem forward to see if you like it better, or rotate the bars forward until they are perpendicular with those long center tubes of the frame.  That would make it look more raked.  Remove the kickstand.....it's ugly and probably not usable anyway.  Use shorter cranks to make it more ridable.  Experiment with every possible combination that you can.  But here is the craziest idea I thought of for that build:  It is a Newsboy Special.  Somehow, mount an old wire handlebar basket under the bars.  You could rest your feet on it for coasting.  That would be completely obnoxious!


----------



## BRad90

My current project is a 1942 Elgin.

How it started




Looks like at this moment.




She sat in the back of a corn crib for quite a long time. New to the bike rims and tires are on and just got pedals in to place on next. Than get a chain and we are ready to ride. Cosmetics will be the next mission.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Reallybigtim said:


> Thanks for the call out.  Of course, I love that project.  Looks just like something I would build.  And what a frame!  Here are some of my thoughts as I study it.  These are merely suggestions for experimentation, of course.  Lower the seat and level it out and make the frame look more kicked up in the back and angled.  That rear rack has so many possibilities too.  A cool antique taillight would look great attached to that rear center post.  Mount a cool headlight on top of the springer post.  You could flip the stem forward to see if you like it better, or rotate the bars forward until they are perpendicular with those long center tubes of the frame.  That would make it look more raked.  Remove the kickstand.....it's ugly and probably not usable anyway.  Use shorter cranks to make it more ridable.  Experiment with every possible combination that you can.  But here is the craziest idea I thought of for that build:  It is a Newsboy Special.  Somehow, mount an old wire handlebar basket under the bars.  You could rest your feet on it for coasting.  That would be completely obnoxious!



Thanks Tim! 

Agreed, the seat needs to be lower and level.
I know TRM put some sort of light on the rear rack of his Firebolt he built a few years ago. I've been thinking of doing that myself!
A headlight would be cool.
I would have mounted the handlebar stem the other way, but it wouldn't clear the front tire. I need a different stem to make that work. I had one on another bike that could have been perfect, but I sold that bike months ago. I have some ideas for custom handlebars to make riding the bike a lot easier, though.
Yeah, the kickstand's pretty much useless now. I was thinking about shortening it so I could still use it, but maybe I could attach a butterfly kickstand instead.
I've got some shorter cranks I can install on it. I need to mock everything back up so I can test ride it before I commit to this crazy springer fork setup.
Hmmmmmm.... That is a crazy idea. I like it, but man, I don't know how I'd mount the basket to the bars with everything the way it is. It's worth trying though!

Thanks for your seal of approval and those awesome ideas Tim! I appreciate it!


----------



## ian

'50's Roadmaster ratracer. Still needs something but not sure what. It rides good and feels solid. Maybe I'll go for a ride along the Riverwalk and see what it does. If it doesn't rain..........lotsa parts from here on theCabe. Frame from @easyrider , saddle from @JRE , bars from the swap at Brooks this summer.


----------



## jacob9795

It’s time to get this Liberty on the road now that the weather is cooler. I think I’ve had it for a couple of years. I’m going to roll out the fenders and straighten the fork out with my press first. I’ll probably change a few parts on it.


----------



## oldfart36

New Project!
Now that I'm finished with customer projects, I started on this one last weekend.
I've been wanting to build a Monark SD/SC fenderless bike for a while now. I found the ole tank at Buddy's this year. 1st, was getting the old layers (3) of paint back down to that good ole Monark metal. Lots of ideas for this one, but nothing written in stone yet.


----------



## cl222

Master is finally moving along, I found some 40-635 tires that are actually white and have a more historical tread pattern than Schwalbe Delta Cruisers. After uncovering some more nickel underneath the rust of the chainring, I decided to paint the fenders to match the original paint on the frame. I did them up with the red and green pinstripes and then aged the paint to match. Next step is to paint up the rims and age them to match the frame as well.

Note: The saddle I just got turned out to be a little big, please see my wanted section post if you want to help with that.


----------



## Rat Rod

1977 Halloween bike Frankenstein


----------



## tacochris

cl222 said:


> Master is finally moving along, I found some 40-635 tires that are actually white and have a more historical tread pattern than Schwalbe Delta Cruisers. After uncovering some more nickel underneath the rust of the chainring, I decided to paint the fenders to match the original paint on the frame. I did them up with the red and green pinstripes and then aged the paint to match. Next step is to paint up the rims and age them to match the frame as well.
> 
> Note: The saddle I just got turned out to be a little big, please see my wanted section post if you want to help with that.
> 
> View attachment 1499062
> View attachment 1499063



You did a really good job on matching those fenders!  ....and I love to see the ziptie tire technique alive and well.


----------



## Just Jeff

Almost have my Phantom project to rider status. Need to rebuild the rear hub and get a chain. Pedals and chain guard are placeholders until I find the correct ones


----------



## oldfart36

oldfart36 said:


> New Project!
> Now that I'm finished with customer projects, I started on this one last weekend.
> I've been wanting to build a Monark SD/SC fenderless bike for a while now. I found the ole tank at Buddy's this year. 1st, was getting the old layers (3) of paint back down to that good ole Monark metal. Lots of ideas for this one, but nothing written in stone yet.
> 
> View attachment 1498472
> 
> View attachment 1498474





Project update!
The Monark Bare Metal "High Plains" Roadster.
Yesterday was finish the bones! Frame, frontend and tank are Cleared and ready to start assembly. Now the fun begins!


----------



## oldfart36

oldfart36 said:


> Project update!
> The Monark Bare Metal "High Plains" Roadster.
> Yesterday was finish the bones! Frame, frontend and tank are Cleared and ready to start assembly. Now the fun begins!
> 
> View attachment 1500464




The Monark SD/SC, Bare Metal "High Plains Drifter"
Calling my latest project Done! The Diamond Cut 250's really fill the bill, and now it's got the attitude I wanted!


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Black Schwinn deluxe planes and trains in the early stages.  Should be fun.


----------



## Kickstand3

..


----------



## Kickstand3

.


----------



## ian

Raw metal finish on the '53 Silver King. Also laced up a forebrake for this as well.


----------



## LilMagby

Been restomoding a couple for a while. A 1954 jchiggins and a 1984 flying-o bmx
Before



Today



Before



Today


----------



## Schwinn1776

okozzy said:


> *As always, got my hands full*
> 
> Maybe that's why I can't seem to be able to finish any of them.
> 
> View attachment 101201
> 
> View attachment 101202
> 
> View attachment 101203
> 
> View attachment 101204
> 
> View attachment 101205



What cha doing with the hanger tank? 😁👍


----------



## vince72

I received my 70 fastback yesterday.. almost matches my 72 Camaro in color


----------



## JRE

ian said:


> Raw metal finish on the '53 Silver King. Also laced up a forebrake for this as well.
> 
> View attachment 1518044
> 
> View attachment 1518047



Sweet project my friend


----------



## okozzy

Schwinn1776 said:


> What cha doing with the hanger tank? 😁👍



Thanks for asking.
It became the finishing touch on this beauty...😇

View attachment 1519672


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder




----------



## Schwinn1776

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> View attachment 1519709



Awesome 😎👍 one sweet ride😎👍


----------



## OZ1972

vince72 said:


> I received my 70 fastback yesterday.. almost matches my 72 Camaro in color
> 
> View attachment 1518313
> 
> View attachment 1518314
> 
> View attachment 1518315



Sweet car & bike!


----------



## OZ1972

Just Jeff said:


> Almost have my Phantom project to rider status. Need to rebuild the rear hub and get a chain. Pedals and chain guard are placeholders until I find the correct ones
> 
> View attachment 1499089
> 
> View attachment 1499090



Sweet looking ol phantom !!!!!!


----------



## OZ1972

Kickstand3 said:


> ..
> 
> View attachment 1517717
> 
> View attachment 1517718



Love the paint job on the lunch box !


----------



## vince72

Thank you. It’s my high school car


----------



## nick tures

vince72 said:


> I received my 70 fastback yesterday.. almost matches my 72 Camaro in color



very  nice !!


----------



## Kickstand3

..


----------



## Schwinn1776

Kickstand3 said:


> ..
> 
> View attachment 1524383



The beer helps lube everything 😁👍


----------



## TWDay

I think I’m going to make a Frankenbike using a Schwinn Stingray and Schwinn Cycle Truck. Between the two I have the parts to make one bike. Just a thought. ☠️


----------



## palepainter

This one on the stand.


----------



## Kickstand3

I have a few tank Screws to move along in the rust process, so a little dooch in apple cider then back in my rust pail


----------



## Kickstand3

.


----------



## Quakertownrich

'74 Schwinn Approved Le Tour - Opaque Red.


----------



## Lonestar

Not really a current project, but one I have for another time...

1997 Schwinn Pro Modified 24"
No serial numbers, I was told it could be a replacement from the factory or a Sponsored race frame.
Also told it was mfg'd in Colorado...


----------



## jacob9795

I stripped the silver paint from the original hoops for this 1934 B9, the original finish was not what I expected. I’m going to polish the wife’s 1949 Super Deluxe next, it is a very nice original bike.


----------



## WillWork4Parts

In the cleaning/polishing/lubing stages at the moment.


----------



## Quakertownrich




----------



## Kickstand3

.


----------



## Kickstand3

..


----------



## tacochris

Still killing myself trying to lock down a set of original pre-55 phantom fenders (even ratty) but here is my 52 crusty black phantom so far.  I have the 52 tooth sprocket for it as well just havent had a chance to install it. 
I have one lead but still nothing in hand sadly....


----------



## jacob9795

I rolled my front fender, it had a kink in it. Now I need to lace the original hoops back together.


----------



## jacob9795

I got the back wheel put together, original spokes and nipples were used. I’m going to swap the chain out because I found cracks in some of the links. The last few things I need to do is swap out a worn cone and find some prewar grips. This bike is a no-frills package.


----------



## Girlbike

My ugly, but but proud, retched, rusty, but smooth riding, Catalina got fitted with extra shambolic front brakes.
A Shimano 3cc is being laced into the rear rim. I would have done it myself, but it required 10" spokes. The guy is doing it for a little more than the spokes would have cost. I'm anticipating a little more speed, just a little more braking sounds like a good idea


----------



## Rust_Trader




----------



## jacob9795

Done! I just had to string a chain together and clean the pedals up some. That hole in the back fender just gives it some character haha
It rides really smooth


----------



## nick tures

jacob9795 said:


> Done! I just had to string a chain together and clean the pedals up some. That hole in the back fender just gives it some character haha
> It rides really smooth



nice bike !!


----------



## Kickstand3

..


----------



## catfish




----------



## Girlbike

catfish said:


> View attachment 1539909



My mom had a yellow breeze like that. Even though it was a little big for me, I would ride it occasionally. As it turned out my brothers rode it all the time. The consensus is "That thing was a (bleep)ing animal!"


----------



## Girlbike

Kickstand3 said:


> ..
> 
> View attachment 1539589
> 
> View attachment 1539608
> 
> View attachment 1539609
> 
> View attachment 1539610



How do you get the springs etc so clean? A friend gave me a really cool blue and white seat, the underside is a little crusty.


----------



## jacob9795

..


----------



## lordscool




----------



## jacob9795

...


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Just started this project in the Muscle Bike Buildoff on RRB.


----------



## Schwinn1776

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Just started this project in the Muscle Bike Buildoff on RRB.
> View attachment 1542097



Coming along nicely Brother 😎👍


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Thanks Seth! Although I just started, I'm pleased. Much more sorting of parts to be done to match the image in my head. 🤓


----------



## Lonestar

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Just started this project in the Muscle Bike Buildoff on RRB.
> View attachment 1542097



That killer, Eric! Making great progress, my friend!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Thank you Lars! Can't wait to do more!


----------



## ian

catfish said:


> View attachment 1539909



Headin' to the recyclers?


----------



## catfish




----------



## WillWork4Parts

catfish said:


> View attachment 1542125



Wow, a 60 tooth! What's that off of? Not a style I associate with Racycle...


----------



## jacob9795

.


----------



## oldfart36

New Project!
1920-22 Hawthorne Deluxe Motobike. I believe this one was made by GWM, but not sure. Has unique front truss rod suspension!! This ones a bit early for me, but tackling it anyway. 1st off it's going to take a fair amount of soaking, but the bike is nice and straight!!
Any input on the bike is Welcomed! Like I say, this one is a bit early for me.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

jacob9795 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1542826
> 
> View attachment 1542827



Nice clean up!


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou

I have two projects, a 1952 Schwinn Phantom and a Schwinn Manta. I can’t seem to get motivated for either project.

I have enough parts to make the Phantom rideable, but the seat post is stuck. The Manta Ray needs a fork.


----------



## ian

oldfart36 said:


> New Project!
> 1920-22 Hawthorne Deluxe Motorbike. I believe this one was made by GWM, but not sure. Has unique front truss rod suspension!! This ones a bit early for me, but tackling it anyway. 1st off it's going to take a fair amount of soaking, but the bike is nice and straight!!
> Any input on the bike is Welcomed! Like I say, this one is a bit early for me.
> 
> View attachment 1542900
> 
> View attachment 1542906
> 
> View attachment 1542907



Those Motobikes are my absolute favorite! You may never go back to those Monark frames after you complete this gem.


----------



## BikeSellerInPittsburgh

That's really great! Would you like some discounted parts for any of your bike projects?


----------



## oldfart36

ian said:


> Those Motobikes are my absolute favorite! You may never go back to those Monark frames after you complete this gem.



Oh no! pre 53 Monarks are my true love! 😉


----------



## jacob9795

I had to soak this bike in soapy hot water. Somebody overpacked all of the bearings and the grease leaked out all over the place. It looks like the grease helped preserve this bike. I took the least abrasive route I could think of.


----------



## jacob9795

Done!


----------



## Girlbike

jacob9795 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1542826
> 
> View attachment 1542827



Are those tires new? If you cleaned them up, how did you do it? After trying a couple different things, I had okay luck with go-jo and very gentle scrubbing. Nothing like the transformation you have.


----------



## jacob9795

Girlbike said:


> Are those tires new? If you cleaned them up, how did you do it? After trying a couple different things, I had okay luck with go-jo and very gentle scrubbing. Nothing like the transformation you have.



I put new tires on it. The old ones were hard and cracked.


----------



## Sandman

@rustyjones from here on the Cabe sold me the Huffy Mag sprocket , another piece to a Kool Kat clone .


----------



## Kickstand3

41 Western Flyer


----------



## oldfart36

Well, this Snyder built bike just showed up in my driveway needing a new home Wednesday!
The fello started working on it, including starting to strip it a year ago or so, and lost interest. Wanted to know if I could use it! Going to stick it back with other future projects I have. While the bike has good bones, I have no idea what direction I will go on this one yet! It will be a while till I get to it.


----------



## Bill in Bama

Been on and off with the 50’… it’s rideable but that about it… thinking about pearl white and titanium…


----------



## oldfart36

oldfart36 said:


> New Project!
> 1920-22 Hawthorne Deluxe Motobike. I believe this one was made by GWM, but not sure. Has unique front truss rod suspension!! This ones a bit early for me, but tackling it anyway. 1st off it's going to take a fair amount of soaking, but the bike is nice and straight!!
> Any input on the bike is Welcomed! Like I say, this one is a bit early for me.
> 
> View attachment 1542900
> 
> View attachment 1542906
> 
> View attachment 1542907




1920-22 Hawthorne Deluxe.
"Slow But Sure"
It's coming apart. Just hated having to cut the crank, but couldn't be avoided the way the pedals were Welded on!!


----------



## oldfart36

oldfart36 said:


> 1920-22 Hawthorne Deluxe.
> "Slow But Sure"
> It's coming apart. Just hated having to cut the crank, but couldn't be avoided the way the pedals were Welded on!!View attachment 1549150
> 
> View attachment 1549147
> 
> View attachment 1549148
> 
> View attachment 1549149




1st mock up! of the bike! Front end isn't wide enough for the average balloon tire because of it's age. Decisions must be made!!


----------



## ian

oldfart36 said:


> 1st mock up! of the bike! Front end isn't wide enough for the average balloon tire because of it's age. Decisions must be made!!
> 
> View attachment 1553471



Gonna put 700c rims and tires on her? I found a pair in my 'hood off of a Schwinn road bike. The only problem is finding wide tires. 40mm is the widest I found . So far. Watching this build..........


----------



## DonChristie

The Wards Hawthorne Silver King is 2 pedals shy of completion! Well, minus battery can, rear rack, correct rims and handlebars! Lol.


----------



## Kickstand3

Putting my BMX / Gary Little John side car project back to its original form , why not I’ve got all the pieces now. Might DOND it so you BMX peeps pay attention.


----------



## Bill in Bama

I was into bmx early on… but I’ll be hooked if I remember gary littlejohn. I remember those diamond shaped frames…I remember names like ….tuff wheel and webco…astabula … and redline but that stuff was for kids that had money. My dad bought me some heavy duty spokes and helped me re string the rims I had.. and one sunday took me clear across town to his pals house so the dude could weld a crossbar to my tall handle bars… sure it made them stronger but destroyed the chrome and overall appearance! I’ll follow this build because my great nephew is showing some interest in bikes! And i may surprise him with a wipe ass ride! Bill in bama! I guess I’ll google mr. littlejohn! I even have a pair of his handle bars!


----------



## blasterracing

About done assembling my all original, 1951, 24” Boys Shelby.  
Tim Newmeyer
Shelby, Ohio


----------



## Girlbike

This was going to be this epic restoration. Mechanically it's working on it. The chrome cleaned up sort of meh. The jacked up paint will stay, especially since my son said to put in these gold fenders I got super cheap. First picture is as I got it with black fenders.


----------



## Rivnut

Here's Linda's 1958 Starlet. I was white with powder blue accents and she wanted something with a little more color to it.  She chose the colors and left the rest to me.  Right now I'm waiting on some decent weather to paint the rest of the frame before reassembling it.



I've also got a couple of other projects waiting on paint - a Campus Green Schwinn Typhoon and  and a Radiant Red Schwinn Tiger.  A chrome framed Flightliner is waiting on a decal set (ordered.)


----------



## J-wagon

Built up 1936 Hawthorne badged Silverking klunker with 26er Nexus 3-speed coaster, replica saddle, Nitto aluminum mtb bars, art deco stem. Pic of before (thx @ratrodz) and after.


----------



## blasterracing

On to one last project.  
Tim Newmeyer


----------



## Bazil4696

Claud Butler tandem left out in the snow as a Christmas decoration. Time to bring him back inside!


----------



## Quakertownrich

'72 Schwinn Super Sport - 26" frame, Opaque green.


----------



## oldfart36

oldfart36 said:


> Well, this Snyder built bike just showed up in my driveway needing a new home Wednesday!
> The fello started working on it, including starting to strip it a year ago or so, and lost interest. Wanted to know if I could use it! Going to stick it back with other future projects I have. While the bike has good bones, I have no idea what direction I will go on this one yet! It will be a while till I get to it.
> 
> View attachment 1548562
> 
> View attachment 1548563




This 54 Snyder (Rollfast) is going to be fun! 2nd pic is the front end that will be used on this project.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Tank for my Muscle Bike Buildoff is prepped & primed.















Laid out a paint scheme I have in mind with tape & sidewalk chalk for matching flat green paint. Then satin black over the rest.


----------



## Girlbike

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Tank for my Muscle Bike Buildoff is prepped & primed.View attachment 1560477
> 
> View attachment 1560478
> 
> View attachment 1560479
> 
> View attachment 1560475
> 
> Laid out a paint scheme I have in mind with tape & sidewalk chalk for matching flat green paint. Then satin black over the rest.View attachment 1560476



What is the sidewalk chalk do? Does it mask to fill in between masking tape?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Girlbike said:


> What is the sidewalk chalk do? Does it mask to fill in between masking tape?





Just using the chalk to draw out designs to see what looks best. In the pic shown the area outlined with chalk would be green in the end as well as the stripes down the center. Everything else, satin black. 






But my friend @palepainter did another quick rendering with the opposite colorway that I think I like better. 🤓


----------



## Girlbike

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Just using the chalk to draw out designs to see what looks best. In the pic shown the area outlined with chalk would be green in the end as well as the stripes down the center. Everything else, satin black.
> View attachment 1560700
> 
> 
> But my friend @palepainter did another quick rendering with the opposite colorway that I think I like better. 🤓
> View attachment 1560701



They both look really good! I couldn't decide which one looks better to me.
Thanks for telling me about the chalk!


----------



## Kickstand3

..


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Girlbike said:


> They both look really good! I couldn't decide which one looks better to me.
> Thanks for telling me about the chalk!




It is a tough choice. I still have other schemes I'll try out. The chalk helps me visualize, east to wipe off & was easy to grab.🙂


----------



## Bike from the Dead

My Murray muscle bike, _The Prowler, _is finally starting to look like the "bucket list bike" I've been wanting to build for a while now. I just got the tank and tank mounts fabricated, plus the frame and fork straightened out thanks to a friend of mine. It's rideable as is, but I'm going to push myself to get this bike done by March 1st for the Rat Rod Bikes Muscle Bike Build Off. It's still got a ways to go, but it's getting there.












I really love how these tank mounts turned out. My friend Allan was just going to throw these bike gears and this Bendix coaster brake arm away, but we figured out a way to repurpose them both.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

jacob9795 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1542826
> 
> View attachment 1542827



How'd you get those tires to look like new?! That's insane!


----------



## oldfart36

oldfart36 said:


> This 54 Snyder (Rollfast) is going to be fun! 2nd pic is the front end that will be used on this project.
> 
> View attachment 1560174
> 
> View attachment 1560175




Moving kinda slow this week, so much happening. Mocked up the Snyder for a Racer feel yesterday. I think the Columbia front end gives it the meaner look. Now back to Deciding on finish for the bike/tank.


----------



## DonChristie

Finished the Torrington pedals with new rubber and got a battery can.


----------



## Girlbike

Rivnut said:


> Here's Linda's 1958 Starlet. I was white with powder blue accents and she wanted something with a little more color to it.  She chose the colors and left the rest to me.  Right now I'm waiting on some decent weather to paint the rest of the frame before reassembling it.View attachment 1558761
> 
> I've also got a couple of other projects waiting on paint - a Campus Green Schwinn Typhoon and  and a Radiant Red Schwinn Tiger.  A chrome framed Flightliner is waiting on a decal set (ordered.)



I've looked at this paint job again and again. Really cool colors, great looking execution. Both of you did nice work.


----------



## Kickstand3

..


----------



## Barto

oldfart36 said:


> Project Time Again!
> 37-38 Hawthorne "zep like" Fastback. This one has hung on my wall for years. It's waited It's turn long enough, good bones.
> 
> View attachment 1471727



My Favorite frame, just cool, simple straight lines - reminds me of pre 1958 HD "Hardtail" frames.  I have a few of the Tri - 30's Snyders and Hot Rodded one - Just got that look!  Really looking forward to seeing what you do with this.  I would love to stumble across a real Snyder framed Zep, kinda my bucket list bike


----------



## Kickstand3

38
Zep


----------



## Kickstand3

Went full out hot rod on my 37 Firestone. Every thing NOS in the rear Morrow including rear axel, nuts even lost motion washer changed rear clog 12 tooth. Re did BB . It moves along amazingly better. The best part is that now I’ll ride it more


----------



## SKPC

Here it is straight up!


----------



## oldfart36

oldfart36 said:


> Moving kinda slow this week, so much happening. Mocked up the Snyder for a Racer feel yesterday. I think the Columbia front end gives it the meaner look. Now back to Deciding on finish for the bike/tank.
> 
> View attachment 1562334




50s Racer. Finally finished mock up. Time to pull it back apart and start finish work and paint. Plans. black frame and frt.end, and something a bit different for tank and seal beam head light.


----------



## Rattman13

Nice Cali day for a ride on my '39 Elgin Roadster.


----------



## Slaphappytoys

Just pickEd up, now on the hunt.


----------



## palepainter

89 Haro Dart Resto Mod in progress.


----------



## Kaneskustoms

47 CWC  WF  Patina Rat

Still waiting on Tires and Pedals

Yes you can polish a turd !


----------



## palepainter

oldfart36 said:


> New Project!
> 1920-22 Hawthorne Deluxe Motobike. I believe this one was made by GWM, but not sure. Has unique front truss rod suspension!! This ones a bit early for me, but tackling it anyway. 1st off it's going to take a fair amount of soaking, but the bike is nice and straight!!
> Any input on the bike is Welcomed! Like I say, this one is a bit early for me.
> 
> View attachment 1542900
> 
> View attachment 1542906
> 
> View attachment 1542907





oldfart36 said:


> New Project!
> 1920-22 Hawthorne Deluxe Motobike. I believe this one was made by GWM, but not sure. Has unique front truss rod suspension!! This ones a bit early for me, but tackling it anyway. 1st off it's going to take a fair amount of soaking, but the bike is nice and straight!!
> Any input on the bike is Welcomed! Like I say, this one is a bit early for me.
> 
> View attachment 1542900
> 
> View attachment 1542906
> 
> View attachment 1542907



I resto modded the same bike this past year.   Love it.   Took me some time and research to figure out what it was as well.  I am looking for correct tank now.


----------



## JRE

Stepped out of my wheel house a little bit and picked up this 1928 Hawthorn Trail blazer project. Need to figure out what to do for wheels or tires for the original J&G all Steele clincher rims. Located a front fender and rack for it just need to go pick it up.


----------



## Kaneskustoms

Deleted


----------



## ChuckM

Started out here...




It will sit this way until I fix the bent steerer tube and decide if I will repaint or buff it out as found.  The chrome is better than I would expect and the paint is worse than I would hope.


----------



## Kickstand3

.


----------



## Kaneskustoms

Kaneskustoms said:


> 47 CWC  WF  Patina Rat
> 
> Still waiting on Tires and Pedals
> 
> Yes you can polish a turd !
> 
> 
> View attachment 1566681
> 
> View attachment 1566682


----------



## Rattman13

'35 Hawthorne project re-do has begun.


----------



## Kaneskustoms

1951 Columbia.  Spare parts rescue


----------



## Rattman13

'35 Hawthorne Klunk-rat on the road for a short ride in the gathering darkness. And yes I do know those are Schwinn forks, and Murray truss rods. 😁


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Looks like I need to remove the Antique Pewter hammer tone paint from a few pieces I painted for Maurice & go with just bedliner for this project.🙄











I did 3 coats of bedliner then 3 coats of hammer tone. This is just to silver for my liking. Was hoping for a bit darker contrast with the pewter. I was going to do the rims as well if it turned out the way I would have liked. Oh well!🤦‍♂️

I will go back to this & matching rims.👍


----------



## oldfart36

oldfart36 said:


> 50s Racer. Finally finished mock up. Time to pull it back apart and start finish work and paint. Plans. black frame and frt.end, and something a bit different for tank and seal beam head light.
> 
> View attachment 1565681




Moving slow, but it's finally back in pieces after making sure all planned parts fit nicely. Now doing finish work, primer, and getting ready for some "Crazy" paint. Frame and front end will be a satin black.


----------



## Just Jeff

Got a replacement frame (one I had was damaged and I’m too lazy to fix it right now) for one of my Shelby projects, so it’s finally off the back burner. Thanks again @mrg . Just in a mock up stage, but I’m liking where it is headed


----------



## JRE

Just Jeff said:


> Got a replacement frame (one I had was damaged and I’m too lazy to fix it right now) for one of my Shelby projects, so it’s finally off the back burner. Thanks again @mrg . Just in a mock up stage, but I’m liking where it is headed
> View attachment 1576127



Nice. Wish my long tank had the curved fender braces


----------



## RPower

Not like it will get rusty....


----------



## GTs58

RPower said:


> Not like it will get rusty....
> 
> View attachment 1576344





It be chillin. 🥶


----------



## Rivnut

Once you get that bike rolling there will be no one who can pass you; how many teeth on that front sprocket?


----------



## Skunkrivercycles

As found:














as it sits now:


----------



## WillWork4Parts

Skunkrivercycles said:


> As found:
> View attachment 1576716
> View attachment 1576717
> 
> View attachment 1576718
> View attachment 1576719
> 
> as it sits now:
> 
> View attachment 1576720




Love the pin stripes! I wonder, was it tan or yellow??


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou

I finally got back to my Manta Ray. I decided to put S-7 rims with 26 x 1 3/4” tires on it for now. I may switch for the S-5 rims in the future. For now I’ll ride like this and hope the Swap Meet gods are with me this summer for more parts.


----------



## Skunkrivercycles

WillWork4Parts said:


> Love the pin stripes! I wonder, was it tan or yellow??



Not sure the original color, but they did a really good job painting the frame! Was all tan in the bottom bracket shell and headtube.


----------



## RPower

Got a glimpse of the Shelby from @darkmatterfinishing in Colorado Springs.  The hardware goes for nickel plating tomorrow, so this project is probably 6 weeks out.


----------



## Kaneskustoms

It still looks like this.

I can not decide what to do with this one. I have most of the parts I need for it.  Any suggestions????


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Move it out of the way and go for a long, leisurely drive in that VW. Breathe deeply, let go and it will come to you.  🙂 

If not, at least you got to drive around in a sweet car for a while!🤷‍♂️


----------



## SKPC

20's Shelby Cycle Frame Builders Moto. 30's pedals & teens seat. I do have the original seat that came with it. (in pieces). Slapped together for a few pics.


----------



## ian

SKPC said:


> 20's Shelby Cycle Frame Builders Moto. 30's pedals & teens seat. I do have the original seat that came with it. (in pieces).  Slapped together for a few pics.
> View attachment 1578251View attachment 1578253



Nice ride! I think the motobike frames have the cleanest look.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

It looks like a few more parts are ready to start assembly of Maurice....







Tank is clear coated now(no pic) & need to do black accent. Color match from the paint shop is good compared with the fork on the left. Got the fork legs wrapped in carbon fiber(again, no pic). I started the assembly yesterday but ran into an issue with the fork. Will solve that later today....


----------



## oldfart36

*Input Welcomed*
40-41 CWC 3 Gill Roadmaster.
Plans are, at present, clean up and to get it riding again (minor, stored back for a while now). The bike is an original survivor, but has some home paint touch ups, that to be frank I'm not sure how they should be delt with.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

After finishing paint on the tank & fighting the fork install, my build off bike looks like this. 🤓 















Much work to be done after work appointments today to finish!


----------



## Just Jeff

Added cranks, sprocket and fork to the Shelby project. Dent repair on the frame is up next


----------



## Lonestar

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> After finishing paint on the tank & fighting the fork install, my build off bike looks like this. 🤓 View attachment 1579615
> 
> View attachment 1579616
> 
> View attachment 1579617
> 
> View attachment 1579614
> 
> Much work to be done after work appointments today to finish!



Lookin' good, Buddy! 👍


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

More assembly on Maurice today after work. The hard parts are done. 🙂












Surly Black Floyd tire bead....😂😂



I'm going to clean & prep some do-dads tonight, finish assembly tomorrow morning then go for a ride to take pics for entering the build off for judging. I can't wait to ride this thing!!🤓


----------



## RPower

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> More assembly on Maurice today after work. The hard parts are done. 🙂View attachment 1580075
> 
> View attachment 1580074
> 
> View attachment 1580072
> 
> 
> Surly Black Floyd tire bead....😂😂View attachment 1580080
> 
> I'm going to clean & prep some do-dads tonight, finish assembly tomorrow morning then go for a ride to take pics for entering the build off for judging. I can't wait to ride this thing!!🤓View attachment 1580086



That is an amazing bike!  Never even considered such a thing until today and now I want one.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Lonestar said:


> Lookin' good, Buddy! 👍





Thank you!! 🙂


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

RPower said:


> That is an amazing bike!  Never even considered such a thing until today and now I want one.





Thanks Ralph!! Come to the March Bluz Cruz & you can take it for a spin!!🤓


----------



## RPower

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Thanks Ralph!! Come to the March Bluz Cruz & you can take it for a spin!!🤓



I will for sure!


----------



## OZ1972

oldfart36 said:


> *Input Welcomed*
> 40-41 CWC 3 Gill Roadmaster.
> Plans are, at present, clean up and to get it riding again (minor, stored back for a while now). The bike is an original survivor, but has some home paint touch ups, that to be frank I'm not sure how they should be delt with.
> 
> View attachment 1579583



It's a beautiful bike I would service it & enjoy it , probably some little fellow years ago snuck into dad's shed & went to to town on the bike , I love all the characteristics that these old bikes have , have fun and enjoy your bicycle its a beautiful bike 😁


----------



## RPower

20s Excelsior/Elgin.  Finishing with the mechanicals this week and then will make a tire choice.  Not sure if this one will be a rider or trade it for??


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

It looks like this one is finished.....















Just in time to get a few pics & post in the RatRodBikes Muscle Bike Build Off, with 6 minutes to spare. It's a blast to ride & can't wait to take it on a longer ride.  🤓


----------



## RPower

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> It looks like this one is finished.....View attachment 1580887
> 
> View attachment 1580886
> 
> View attachment 1580885
> 
> View attachment 1580888
> 
> Just in time to get a few pics & post in the RatRodBikes Muscle Bike Build Off, with 6 minutes to spare. It's a blast to ride & can't wait to take it on a longer ride.  🤓



Crazy cool - I ditched a conference call to check this out!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

RPower said:


> Crazy cool - I ditched a conference call to check this out!




🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## ditchpig

Taking a break from the Monark rat project to put together a pub/mail/grocery cruiser for my Brother-in-law.....payback for getting us tickets to Santana. It's a '98 Norco 4-speed cruiser. 



Rattle can layers will end up pale lime satin and cream that I'll sand through to the first 3 layers....black, rust red and brown.


----------



## ian

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> It looks like this one is finished.....View attachment 1580887
> 
> View attachment 1580886
> 
> View attachment 1580885
> 
> View attachment 1580888
> 
> Just in time to get a few pics & post in the RatRodBikes Muscle Bike Build Off, with 6 minutes to spare. It's a blast to ride & can't wait to take it on a longer ride.  🤓



Bad. Ass. Ride. Period.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Thanks @ian !!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

I have been collecting some parts for a pig bike I have been wanting to build. I'm mostly there just a few more things to acquire. I repainted the pins on my rims after removing a bad spray bomb paint job. I clear coated them to keep additional rust away. I have a set of nice original Typhoon cords to go on them. The frame appears to be a '55 CWC. I'm not planning on any paint on this one, do not want to clear the frame I may try BLO. The finish on the frame is smoked so clear would not be the end of the world.


----------



## Rat Rod

Pick this one up last week just getting a chance to take it all apart clean and polish remove the ball bearings and clean them regreeze


----------



## ninolecoast

Just got this one. Ridden hard and put away, or not more than once. I think I need tires, lol.


----------



## ditchpig

ditchpig said:


> Taking a break from the Monark rat project to put together a pub/mail/grocery cruiser for my Brother-in-law.....payback for getting us tickets to Santana. It's a '98 Norco 4-speed cruiser. View attachment 1583866View attachment 1583867Rattle can layers will end up pale lime satin and cream that I'll sand through to the first 3 layers....black, rust red and brown.







Main colour - also rattle can satin. After sanding to expose previous layers in some spots will clear coat in satin because this paint is not very tough. 


Adding an adapted shimano grip shifter to the top tube.






7/8" tubing clamped to the top tube. 
Will get back to the '54 Monark rat soon.


----------



## lordscool

1978 Roger Decoster Mongoose


----------



## ninolecoast

Haven’t heard that name in a long time.


----------



## Kato

1937 Elgin Oriole.............WIP....Work in Progress
It's a krusty one - coming along slowly


----------



## oldfart36

oldfart36 said:


> Moving slow, but it's finally back in pieces after making sure all planned parts fit nicely. Now doing finish work, primer, and getting ready for some "Crazy" paint. Frame and front end will be a satin black.
> 
> View attachment 1575110
> 
> View attachment 1575111




Well, ready for some "Crazy" paint on sheet metal. Frame and front end will be a satin black, Wheels and tires are rollers. Once this weather straightens out. 3" of snow and below 0 just last night again. I paint in my back pole barn and it's really unfriendly right now!!!


----------



## Kickstand3

..


----------



## Kickstand3

.


----------



## Rivnut

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I have been collecting some parts for a pig bike I have been wanting to build. I'm mostly there just a few more things to acquire. I repainted the pins on my rims after removing a bad spray bomb paint job. I clear coated them to keep additional rust away. I have a set of nice original Typhoon cords to go on them. The frame appears to be a '55 CWC. I'm not planning on any paint on this one, do not want to clear the frame I may try BLO. The finish on the frame is smoked so clear would not be the end of the world.
> 
> View attachment 1584178
> 
> View attachment 1584179
> 
> View attachment 1584180
> 
> View attachment 1584181
> 
> View attachment 1584182



Not all clear coat is gloss, it also comes in satin.  No shine, just protection.


----------



## Rivnut

I'm not good at picking up my camera with greasy hands so I do not take a lot of pictures "in progress" but here at some pictures of my latest projects.  1961 JC Higgins Flightliners. Boy's model 4618 and girl's model 4617.


----------



## Rattman13

'36-'37 Shelby Cadillac frame that was given to me for my Birthday. 3 speed Klunker coming.


----------



## Kickstand3

.


----------



## Rattman13

'36-'37 Shelby Cadillac Klunker stage 1. Reminds me a lot of the Klunker I rode on Repack in '84, maybe because that bike had a slingshot stem and Interam bars too.


----------



## Kickstand3

..


----------



## Rust_Trader




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Well it's out to the garage this morning to start assembly of my '55 pig. This is just a quick mock up to see how it was going to look. I again challenge anyone to find another  seat like this one.


----------



## Gully

Today I'm going to get a few dents out or the rear fender.  Dang nice out here in MN so I might take a spin a little later!


----------



## piercer_99

Around 1981, I put an aluminum seat post in my 78 Huffy, ignorant of the chemical reactions of water, steel and aluminum.

Today started the process of drilling that stuck post out of the frame.  It also marked the final spin of my 5/8" bit, so awaiting delivery of the new bit before going any further.

3" out, 3" to go.

The bike has only sentimental value, so that's why it stays.















And yes, I will be tearing the crank apart and cleaning it out before riding again.


----------



## ditchpig

ditchpig said:


> View attachment 1584363
> Main colour - also rattle can satin. After sanding to expose previous layers in some spots will clear coat in satin because this paint is not very tough. View attachment 1584367
> Adding an adapted shimano grip shifter to the top tube.View attachment 1584370
> 
> View attachment 1584371
> 7/8" tubing clamped to the top tube.
> Will get back to the '54 Monark rat soon.



First ride today. Smooth. Not happy with those fender positions yet...they're missmatched braces and hoops. 4-speed coaster shifts well with the top tube shifter conversion. Waiting for a nice day to wet sand down the paint layers and clear coat.


----------



## Rat Rod

Detailing Fair Lady for stingray run


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Rat Rod said:


> Detailing Fair Lady for stingray run
> View attachment 1593606
> View attachment 1593607



That is purtty. What is a Stingray run?


----------



## RustyHornet

‘39 Schwinn. Fresh rattle can paint job, trying to get as close to apple green as I can!


----------



## ditchpig

RustyHornet said:


> ‘39 Schwinn. Fresh rattle can paint job, trying to get as close to apple green as I can!
> 
> View attachment 1593641



Just gotta say that looks excellent! You must be very happy with that? Colour looks spot on. Tricky masking must habe been a headache! Way ta go!


----------



## ditchpig

ditchpig said:


> First ride today. Smooth. Not happy with those fender positions yet...they're missmatched braces and hoops. 4-speed coaster shifts well with the top tube shifter conversion. Waiting for a nice day to wet sand down the paint layers and clear coat.
> 
> View attachment 1592549
> 
> View attachment 1592550Doesen't look new anymore after some creative wetsanding. Managed to fix the fender spacing by running the braces to the axles.....nobody told me. Gonna add some clearcoat when it warms up a bit.


----------



## RustyHornet

ditchpig said:


> Just gotta say that looks excellent! You must be very happy with that? Colour looks spot on. Tricky masking must habe been a headache! Way ta go!



Thanks! I’m pretty happy with the color, it took a few tries to get the right shade. Settled on a rustoleum fluorescent green on top of a black base coat. I used a stencil kit for the white so that wasn’t too bad. 

Overall I’m really pleased, but it’s not perfect. The green didn’t spray very well and it’s a little splotchy and the gloss clear coat dried a little rough on top of the green. But that’s ok! I didn’t want perfection, otherwise I would have shot it with base/clear at work! Just wanted to see what I could make happen with a rattle can.

Started laying out some parts for a simple, clean cruiser. I only had the frame so everything else is just spares from the parts stash.


----------



## Rat Rod

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> That is purtty. What is a Stingray run?



And a couple of weeks the socal stingray Orange county Huntington Beach I believe it's on the 3rd


----------



## Kickstand3

Rust_Trader said:


> View attachment 1591099



cool 38 tall frame


----------



## piercer_99

I got it drilled out, and success.

That's a lot of aluminum.


----------



## guzziworksman

Nearly finished with my '47 Raleigh. A bit of a resto-mod. All that's left, is hooking up the rod brakes and getting a proper willow basket.


----------



## ozzie

piercer_99 said:


> Around 1981, I put an aluminum seat post in my 78 Huffy, ignorant of the chemical reactions of water, steel and aluminum.
> 
> Today started the process of drilling that stuck post out of the frame.  It also marked the final spin of my 5/8" bit, so awaiting delivery of the new bit before going any further.
> 
> 3" out, 3" to go.
> 
> The bike has only sentimental value, so that's why it stays.
> View attachment 1592122
> 
> View attachment 1592123
> 
> View attachment 1592124
> 
> View attachment 1592125
> And yes, I will be tearing the crank apart and cleaning it out before riding again.



I had the same problem a few years ago with an alloy post stuck in a cromo frame. I got it out with a mix of caustic soda. The caustic soda dissolves the alloy without affecting the steel. You need to block the bottom bracket so the seat tube fills with the mix. 4-5 fills and i removed the remnants of the post with a pair of long nose pliers. Found out about this on youtube. I thought the bike, my mtb from my uni days was a write off. I even took it to a frame specialist who told me me to turf it. This is the bike now.


----------



## Rat Rod

Got some parts in the mail , new project has begun 76 bicentennial


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Rat Rod said:


> Got some parts in the mail , new project has begun 76 bicentennial
> View attachment 1594831
> View attachment 1594832
> View attachment 1594833
> View attachment 1594834



A three speed as well as white really killer Stingray, looking forward to seeing it as it moves along.


----------



## catfish




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

I have been slowly working on a few middle weights this winter and this one is nearing completion. I have @Hoagie57  to thank for a really killer green frame and fender set. I have some more parts to hunt down but mostly I'm mostly there. Often it is the fender light that holds me up. In this case I'm glad there was never one to begin with. Not only do you usually need to find the light but often the fender is hammered from it being there in the first place haha. I have  a set of Silvertown tires on the wheels I'm going to use I don't mind the off white of the sidewalls. The brand new S-7 brick WW will be even more white then the place holders on it now. This one could have gone the way of a saawweett fender less  balloon tire cruiser but I was not willing to break up the set. I'm sure that guard is around somewhere. . . hahaha


----------



## Hoagie57

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I have been slowly working on a few middle weights this winter and this one is nearing completion. I have @Hoagie57  to thank for a really killer green frame and fender set. I have some more parts to hunt down but mostly I'm mostly there. Often it is the fender light that holds me up. In this case I'm glad there was never one to begin with. Not only do you usually need to find the light but often the fender is hammered from it being there in the first place haha. I have  a set of Silvertown tires on the wheels I'm going to use I don't mind the off white of the sidewalls. The brand new S-7 brick WW will be even more white then the place holders on it now. This one could have gone the way of a saawweett fender less  balloon tire cruiser but I was not willing to break up the set. I'm sure that guard is around somewhere. . . hahaha
> 
> View attachment 1595236
> 
> View attachment 1595237
> 
> View attachment 1595238
> 
> View attachment 1595239
> 
> View attachment 1595240
> 
> View attachment 1595242



👍 Thats coming along great Paul. I'm sure that elusive color "speedster" guard might show up @ sometime, somewhere. Nice job, IMO I like the off w/w's better.


----------



## Barfbucket




----------



## partsguy

My 1960 Dayton is my only project, and I’ve got everything to do it right except the capital…so it sits until ready. Will be a ground up restoration, new chrome, paint, everything. If it wasn’t a Dayton badged bike, I’d have parted it out.

I’ve got the tank and all the correct parts stored, I’ve got a rack from a Silver Jet I’ll install, and I’ll paint it with the correct graphics. I’ve got a Monark rack for reference on the correct design.

I had a reproduction lens and battery box made, and though the feature didn’t come out until 1962, it looks right at home on this ‘60 model.

If the original rack and tank were not missing, I would not consider a full blown restoration but I have to for everything to match.


----------



## Rattman13

guzziworksman said:


> Nearly finished with my '47 Raleigh. A bit of a resto-mod. All that's left, is hooking up the rod brakes and getting a proper willow basket.View attachment 1594117



Saw a couple of these in southern England back in 2010, both were still in use.


----------



## Rattman13

A customer of ours handed me a frame, tank, and big box of parts today. Looks like I've got a new project. Late '48 Hawthorne Crusty Deluxe.


----------



## tacochris

I wouldnt call this one a “current project” but i got a wild hair tonight and decided to bolt together all ive collected for this Ace-badged 41 green/green BA107 autocycle.  Boy i love this bike but every-time i really pull it down im reminded just how much work this thing is gonna take to be whole again.  Yeesh.
“Lost Cause 41” is its name.  This is a long spear tank model too so...yeah...fml.

Some day ol” girl....some day.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

F322730   1949.


----------



## RustyHornet

tacochris said:


> I wouldnt call this one a “current project” but i got a wild hair tonight and decided to bolt together all ive collected for this Ace-badged 41 green/green BA107 autocycle.  Boy i love this bike but every-time i really pull it down im reminded just how much work this thing is gonna take to be whole again.  Yeesh.
> “Lost Cause 41” is its name.  This is a long spear tank model too so...yeah...fml.
> 
> Some day ol” girl....some day.
> 
> View attachment 1598600
> 
> View attachment 1598601



Dude. That thing looks like it was an Ace during the war and just barely escaped with its life. Fantastic. I’ll be looking for updates on this one. Super friggin cool!


----------



## Kickstand3

Rattman13 said:


> A customer of ours handed me a frame, tank, and big box of parts today. Looks like I've got a new project. Late '48 Hawthorne Crusty Deluxe.
> 
> View attachment 1597627
> 
> View attachment 1597632
> 
> View attachment 1597636
> 
> View attachment 1597637



Looks like 41ish


----------



## tacochris

RustyHornet said:


> Dude. That thing looks like it was an Ace during the war and just barely escaped with its life. Fantastic. I’ll be looking for updates on this one. Super friggin cool!



Dont hold your breath...haha
The price of the parts I need alone will make this one a looong term project.  Kind of a bummer but ive accepted it.


----------



## RustyHornet

tacochris said:


> Dont hold your breath...haha
> The price of the parts I need alone will make this one a looong term project.  Kind of a bummer but ive accepted it.



I understand that! The price we pay to have the finer things in life.


----------



## tacochris

RustyHornet said:


> I understand that! The price we pay to have the finer things in life.



Hell Ide be happy to have the stuff people DONT want!  Lol  That's the thing with me, rusted, bent, etc is fine with me since I can metal work and weld....but even those are insane.


----------



## RustyHornet

tacochris said:


> Hell Ide be happy to have the stuff people DONT want!  Lol  That's the thing with me, rusted, bent, etc is fine with me since I can metal work and weld....but even those are insane.



Oh absolutely. I’ve collected stuff like that my entire life because that’s all I can afford… but here lately I’ve been searching out some nicer stuff and trying my best to ignore some stuff that I would normally nab up in a heartbeat… I’ve only got some much space and sometimes projects don’t have the affect on me as I thought they would when I finish them up and damn it’s hard to find an owner for them if it’s super crusty without taking a pounding on investment…


----------



## tacochris

RustyHornet said:


> Oh absolutely. I’ve collected stuff like that my entire life because that’s all I can afford… but here lately I’ve been searching out some nicer stuff and trying my best to ignore some stuff that I would normally nab up in a heartbeat… I’ve only got some much space and sometimes projects don’t have the affect on me as I thought they would when I finish them up and damn it’s hard to find an owner for them if it’s super crusty without taking a pounding on investment…



Ive gotten the same way where Im having to really stop and ask myself if a bike is really worth messing with if, by the time I have all the parts, I have more into it than I want.  Im super on the fence about this bike considering the cost of the parts.....but, its not costing me anything just hanging on the wall....Lol
At the end of the day, for me, its more about the added stress and mental headache/torment of finding the correct parts and trying to wrestle it away from people.  I wont be building any more phantoms "from scratch" after the last 52 I finished because it just kicked my *** mentally and stressed me out.


----------



## WillWork4Parts

Yeah, I think I spotted one similar age and I think complete besides tank and rubber for $200....but it's sooo crusty, front wheel is rotted to the ground and I know the work it will take just to get it apart and find out what parts are actually toast.  Trying to match the crust with replacement parts is getting harder too.


----------



## RustyHornet

tacochris said:


> Ive gotten the same way where Im having to really stop and ask myself if a bike is really worth messing with if, by the time I have all the parts, I have more into it than I want.  Im super on the fence about this bike considering the cost of the parts.....but, its not costing me anything just hanging on the wall....Lol
> At the end of the day, for me, its more about the added stress and mental headache/torment of finding the correct parts and trying to wrestle it away from people.  I wont be building any more phantoms "from scratch" after the last 52 I finished because it just kicked my *** mentally and stressed me out.



I understand that totally! I’m currently after a teens or 20’s Schwinn project, but man the deeper I get into the hobby the more expensive it gets… I’m really having lots of “come to Jesus” moments with saying no to some new ones… I’m even having thoughts about finishing all my current projects! Lord help me! 🤣


----------



## RustyHornet

WillWork4Parts said:


> Yeah, I think I spotted one similar age and I think complete besides tank and rubber for $200....but it's sooo crusty, front wheel is rotted to the ground and I know the work it will take just to get it apart and find out what parts are actually toast.  Trying to match the crust with replacement parts is getting harder too.



I see stuff like this and I love it. I just love making them work again with as many of the parts that are on them as I can. But yes… by the time you buy the project, then spend countless hours getting it apart, source the needed parts to make it a rider, then source the parts to make it complete… you’ve got so much into it that now you have to keep it…

Now having said all that… I do really enjoy the challenge of making a bike work again that nobody else is willing to tackle! It’s great fun, great experience and just knowing that you’re keeping a piece of history alive…


----------



## tacochris

RustyHornet said:


> I understand that totally! I’m currently after a teens or 20’s Schwinn project, but man the deeper I get into the hobby the more expensive it gets… I’m really having lots of “come to Jesus” moments with saying no to some new ones… I’m even having thoughts about finishing all my current projects! Lord help me! 🤣



Im at a point where I may start only bringing home complete or nearly complete survivors.  Im a very particular and picky person and I like my bikes complete and correct and if its too hard to do that it becomes a source of stress and irritation for me and life is already stressful enough as it is.  I may move a few projects soon just to lighten the load on my brain


----------



## OZ1972

partsguy said:


> My 1960 Dayton is my only project, and I’ve got everything to do it right except the capital…so it sits until ready. Will be a ground up restoration, new chrome, paint, everything. If it wasn’t a Dayton badged bike, I’d have parted it out.
> 
> I’ve got the tank and all the correct parts stored, I’ve got a rack from a Silver Jet I’ll install, and I’ll paint it with the correct graphics. I’ve got a Monark rack for reference on the correct design.
> 
> I had a reproduction lens and battery box made, and though the feature didn’t come out until 1962, it looks right at home on this ‘60 model.
> 
> If the original rack and tank were not missing, I would not consider a full blown restoration but I have to for everything to match.
> 
> View attachment 1597417
> 
> View attachment 1597418
> 
> View attachment 1597419
> 
> View attachment 1597420



Very cool  , I live in the Dayton , Ohio area & love riding around the downtown area on my old bikes , take care 🙂


----------



## ditchpig

It's warming up a bit so was tinkering with the '54 rat project. Needs a speedo so I can see how fast I'm not going. Looking for correct shoulder bolts for the fork dropouts as well.....never ends! Glad Spring is here!


----------



## RustyHornet

tacochris said:


> Im at a point where I may start only bringing home complete or nearly complete survivors.  Im a very particular and picky person and I like my bikes complete and correct and if its too hard to do that it becomes a source of stress and irritation for me and life is already stressful enough as it is.  I may move a few projects soon just to lighten the load on my brain



If you ain’t having fun doing this stuff and it’s taking some life from you, absolutely dump some. That’s where I’m at, if I’m not getting enjoyment from it, it’s going. Some of them I enjoy the hunt for parts. Others it’s just a pain…


----------



## tacochris

RustyHornet said:


> If you ain’t having fun doing this stuff and it’s taking some life from you, absolutely dump some. That’s where I’m at, if I’m not getting enjoyment from it, it’s going. Some of them I enjoy the hunt for parts. Others it’s just a pain…



well....I have fun even in the hunt, but sometimes you have to say "I spent 700 bucks putting together a bike that took me a year to complete, tons of searching and stress, when for 6-900 I could have gotten one complete or much further along."  Its the adulting part of things that you kinda have to factor in when you're older.....
Remaining a dreamer but being smart about it.


----------



## BRad90

Slow start but this is before.






Here is it at this present time. Still chugging along.


----------



## rollfaster

Started taking the 59 Tiger apart..


----------



## rollfaster

And finished, braces and kickstand have been cleaned up since pics.


----------



## SKPC

Building two 650b alloy wheel sets.  1st one: SE 35mm wide rims with old style clad rim profile, Dreigang Two Speed kicker, White Industries tracker. DB spokes, brass nips, Panasonic Gravel King 1.9 tires.  Hoping to run these on my 28-er rides.


----------



## RustyHornet

White Sidewinder getting fit for disc brakes and 27.5” wheels. Got the disc’s mocked up front and rear the other day, just have to get some more parts, LBS didn’t have a complete kit for me to use for mock up.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Well all done except for a decal on the guard. This 1961 Speedster rides nice on a set of clean center stamp S-7 wheels thanks to @Hastings.  I'm just blown away by the condition and color of this bike. Other then the after market bars, tires and chain all of this bike is original Schwinn. I used some of the best shiny parts I had.  I build these with the intention to sell and never do, I'm having a real hard time even thinking of letting this one go. I donated my campus green 1969 Typhoon to charity last fall and I have no green 26 inch bikes. Now I do, I need to part with a bike to make room for it, but what one I love them all.


----------



## Kickstand3

..


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

I had forgot the kids had the day off so I had some extra time before things got going. I added the last few parts to make this one a rider a '66 Schwinn crank and sprocket, really awesome chain guard  from @Hastings , some well used wide early ape hangers and got the seat cover attached back to the pan.  I also finally got a chance to put to use the accessory exhaust pipe I'm thinking early '60s. Once I got it adjust it was hilarious. My kids were very annoyed, they had not seen or heard it so they were very confused when I first started riding around. A small clip holds the drive gear against a spring and  away from the wheel bracket. When the clip is slid aside the spring engages the two parts and a flapper mounted in the side of what looks like a super pinkie ball that is jammed into the pipe emits the noise. Fun little rider but if your tall and don't pay attention it will wheelie even if you do not want to. I will try and post video later if I can.


----------



## buck hughes

track/race bike after clean-up.


----------



## tacochris

Working on mechanically rebuilding and refreshing this 20” Standard-badged tanker for my sons 10th birthday this month...
Will stay in the family and hopefully move onto his kids one day.


----------



## RustyHornet

Got the disc brakes fit up and caliper brackets welded on. Frame trimmed for tire clearance. Getting closer. Install the rest of the drivetrain and brake cables.


----------



## ian

tacochris said:


> Working on mechanically rebuilding and refreshing this 20” Standard-badged tanker for my sons 10th birthday this month...
> Will stay in the family and hopefully move onto his kids one day.
> 
> View attachment 1609045
> 
> View attachment 1609046



The start to the next generation of Cabers begins!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

I got the wheels laced and ready for hubs to be re packed for my '47 DX. Wheels have always been a hold up on my builds, I'm getting better I had  both of these laced up in less then 1.5 hours. They were nice and true to start so there should not be much work with that. I almost wish I was not traveling this week so I could get the bike back together.


----------



## tacochris

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I got the wheels laced and ready for hubs to be re packed for my '47 DX. Wheels have always been a hold up on my builds, I'm getting better I had  both of these laced up in less then 1.5 hours. They were nice and true to start so there should not be much work with that. I almost wih I was not traveling this week so I could get the bike back together.
> 
> View attachment 1609140



That is a skill I have not mastered yet but I have a trueing station and I need to learn....Would help me a TON...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

tacochris said:


> That is a skill I have not mastered yet but I have a trueing station and I need to learn....Would help me a TON...



I have seen the work you do, believe me it would take one night and a few utube videos for you to get the idea. A few tries on a real wheel and it just gets easier and easier. It has changed the game for me. The shop charges $40 a wheel and $40 per wheel for spokes. I will admit finding used wheels can often be quicker and even cheaper if you count your time but I do not. Some wheels like these drop centers from the '47 do not often come up and when they do they are either a couple hundred $ or they need to be rebuilt anyways. It is time for you to realize your modeling career is nearing its end you need to work on some skills to get you through the latter part of your life hahaha.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

I use an old set of balloon forks, some clamps and my bench vise for my truing stand.


----------



## tacochris

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I have seen the work you do, believe me it would take one night and a few utube videos for you to get the idea. A few tries on a real wheel and it just gets easier and easier. It has changed the game for me. The shop charges $40 a wheel and $40 per wheel for spokes. I will admit finding used wheels can often be quicker and even cheaper if you count your time but I do not. Some wheels like these drop centers from the '47 do not often come up and when they do they are either a couple hundred $ or they need to be rebuilt anyways. It is time for you to realize your modeling career is nearing its end you need to work on some skills to get you through the latter part of your life hahaha.



I ended up with the semi-professional trueing stand in my travels and its just been chilling in the corner waiting for my lazy butt to get in gear.  im at a point where I have 2 bikes currently waiting on rebuilt wheels so it would really help me tons if I would learn.  I think knowing what spokes to buy, length, thread etc is the part I have yet to learn.


----------



## SKPC

One down, one more to go for this 650b wheelset.  With tires, fits both 26" frame openings and 28-ers as well!  Looking forward to riding them. Don't let that shifter nut fool you.  This is a manual kickback 2-spd nuetral/high Dreigang I finally got my hands on. @Kickstand3



Edit:  @tacochris   I really enjoy your work on your bikes, you really do sweat the details.  You will fast  become adept, it just takes a few re-spokes to figure it out, then you are off and running.   I use a bombproof calculator from ProWheelBuilders website...Link below.  Just put in your required measurements on the *Right*,  enter your _cross pattern_ and _spoke count _on the* Left, *(ignore the other options) check the disclaimer, and Voila!  It is spot-on every single time. 





						#1 Wheel Building SPOKE CALCULATOR Now Online | PROWHEELBUILDER | Prowheelbuilder.com
					

This spoke calculator is provided only as a guide for your convenience in determining spoke lengths for your order. Select your components to quickly get a spoke length or you can enter them manually.




					www.prowheelbuilder.com


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

tacochris said:


> I ended up with the semi-professional trueing stand in my travels and its just been chilling in the corner waiting for my lazy butt to get in gear.  im at a point where I have 2 bikes currently waiting on rebuilt wheels so it would really help me tons if I would learn.  I think knowing what spokes to buy, length, thread etc is the part I have yet to learn.



I have used 10 5/8 on almost every 26 inch wheel except a HD set so as to go with a 3 cross pattern. They were 10 1/4. I was surprised even the S-7 used them. I try to measure the spokes I removed to be sure. A lot odf older wheels used very specific lengths like S-7 were lewaving the factory with 10 9/16 but 10 5/8 is close enough. 269 MM is the same as 10 5/8 roughly. I would not trust myself with a high end road bike where it does matter exact length and spoke tension. With  the balloon and middleweight wheels tension can be done by feel.


----------



## RustyHornet

SKPC said:


> One down, one more to go for this 650b wheelset.  With tires, fits both 26" frame openings and 28-ers as well!  Looking forward to riding them. Don't let that shifter nut fool you.  This is a manual kickback 2-spd nuetral/high Dreigang I finally got my hands on. @Kickstand3
> View attachment 1609145



I’m looking forward to my 650b/27.5” swap on this sidewinder. I was so close to not having to cut into the brake mount to clear the tire… but I wanted the tires. Lol.


----------



## RustyHornet

tacochris said:


> I ended up with the semi-professional trueing stand in my travels and its just been chilling in the corner waiting for my lazy butt to get in gear.  im at a point where I have 2 bikes currently waiting on rebuilt wheels so it would really help me tons if I would learn.  I think knowing what spokes to buy, length, thread etc is the part I have yet to learn.



You can do it! Lacing is fun for me, just grab a known good wheel and look at it while lacing one. Truing isn’t as fun for me, but I’m getting better.


----------



## tacochris

RustyHornet said:


> You can do it! Lacing is fun for me, just grab a known good wheel and look at it while lacing one. Truing isn’t as fun for me, but I’m getting better.



Im super ocd and finicky so I know I will be good at it and obsess like no other but I think pulling the plug and/or finding the time to learn has alluded me up to this point.  i think this week might be the week though...


----------



## tacochris

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I have used 10 5/8 on almost every 26 inch wheel except a HD set so as to go with a 3 cross pattern. They were 10 1/4. I was surprised even the S-7 used them. I try to measure the spokes I removed to be sure. A lot odf older wheels used very specific lengths like S-7 were lewaving the factory with 10 9/16 but 10 5/8 is close enough. 269 MM is the same as 10 5/8 roughly. I would not trust myself with a high end road bike where it does matter exact length and spoke tension. With  the balloon and middleweight wheels tension can be done by feel.



Really solid info thank you!  You're not a real old bike lover if you cant lace wheels right!  Lol  jk


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

tacochris said:


> Really solid info thank you!  You're not a real old bike lover if you cant lace wheels right!  Lol  jk



Take apart a cheap wheel and practice building it back up.


----------



## tacochris

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Take apart a cheap wheel and practice building it back up.



Solid plan!


----------



## WillWork4Parts

tacochris said:


> I think knowing what spokes to buy, length, thread etc is the part I have yet to learn.



There is also a phone app that comes in handy, Spokecalculator. 



It will ask you for all of the pertinent details. 
Input all your data without having to be in front of a desktop computer and spit out a spoke length in millimeters. 




RustyHornet said:


> You can do it! Lacing is fun for me, just grab a known good wheel and look at it while lacing one. Truing isn’t as fun for me, but I’m getting better.




I call it cycling therapy...it puts most of your focus on the work, less on everything else......unless I'm dealing with heavy duty spokes in an internal gear hub, then it can borderline physical torture. Lol

Built this set for a friend of mine recently. Will be putting new spokes in a crusty set of Elgin drop centers tomorrow.


----------



## tacochris

WillWork4Parts said:


> There is also a phone app that comes in handy, Spokecalculator. View attachment 1609195
> It will ask you for all of the pertinent details.
> Input all your data without having to be in front of a desktop computer and spit out a spoke length in millimeters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call it cycling therapy...it puts most of your focus on the work, less on everything else......unless I'm dealing with heavy duty spokes in an internal gear hub, then it can borderline physical torture. Lol
> 
> Built this set for a friend of mine recently. Will be putting new spokes in a crusty set of Elgin drop centers tomorrow. View attachment 1609197



Well thank you!  Im pretty much set on doing my own now.  Its one thing ive been putting off in my arsenal!


----------



## Kickstand3

..


----------



## Rusty72

Before Shelby built Western Flyer and After Shelby built Rutgers !!


----------



## Jon Olson

1933 B 10E Motorbike that will be blue and aluminum with stainless steel guards. This will be my flat land rider! I’m going to paint this bike with rattle can and not be concerned other a scratch. (Just rattle can for the next meet!)





Change of tank will be only change from top picture and will be blue with aluminum sides.


----------



## Dope54

Thanks for @tripple3 for the project Monark/Klunker that I finally started to work on . Prewar Monark rocket with gt sealed bearings, cult 22mm crank arms, sm sprocket, haro pedals, sling shot stem, se bike bars and vans cult grips .


----------



## tacochris

Currently getting there.

*From this pitted, rusted, booger-welded 52 B6 frame (I should mention, everything in the picture and in my hand is ALL thats left of the original bike that could be saved)*





*To this all in red oxide.  TON of bodywork up to this point and still more to come.*


----------



## ian

tacochris said:


> Currently getting there.
> 
> *From this pitted, rusted, booger-welded 52 B6 frame (I should mention, everything in the picture and in my hand is ALL thats left of the original bike that could be saved)*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1632506
> *To this all in red oxide.  TON of bodywork up to this point and still more to come.*
> View attachment 1632510
> 
> View attachment 1632511



That's inspirational.


----------



## tacochris

ian said:


> That's inspirational.



Appreciate it!  Im excited to see it finished!


----------



## catfish

Going to clean this up a little.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

fixed the broken bracket on my chain guard and installed it, took a bit more rust from the rims and other parts and added the right hardware for the rack.
wheels were total rust, now they are about 1/4 rust. 

looks a bit less crusty today than it did yesterday. 🙂


----------



## ian

41/47 Shelby Traveler has landed. Looks like quite a project to tackle but I'm up to it I do believe. Thanks to @BicycleBill I can stay busy for a while. Gonna leave her rusty and crusty for now.


----------



## ian

ian said:


> 41/47 Shelby Traveler has landed. Looks like quite a project to tackle but I'm up to it I do believe. Thanks to @BicycleBill I can stay busy for a while. Gonna leave her rusty and crusty for now.
> 
> View attachment 1632733
> 
> View attachment 1632734



Looks like it's a '47 by seeing images online. Still gonna be sweetheart 💕. Thinkin' about a Redband kickback 2 speed, but I'm not sure about it yet.
Pulled the bottom bracket apart and have the bearings soaking. I don't think this bike ever had any TLC. That'll change. I'm hoping to get it all serviced and do a 22 mile rail to trails ride soon. If we ever get some warm weather that is.....


----------



## tacochris

Too wet outside to paint so i did a sneaky little mock up to get the creative juices flowin.  Paint color has been chosen...just need to get to that point!


----------



## WillWork4Parts

tacochris said:


> Too wet outside to paint so i did a sneaky little mock up to get the creative juices flowin.  Paint color has been chosen...just need to get to that point!
> 
> View attachment 1633539



Man, the more braces these racks are missing, the better they look! 
Seriously, there was one posted missing the mid-span legs....made me realize that the rear legs are parallel to the seat tube.


----------



## tacochris

WillWork4Parts said:


> Man, the more braces these racks are missing, the better they look!
> Seriously, there was one posted missing the mid-span legs....made me realize that the rear legs are parallel to the seat tube.



Lol!  Ive just got it laying up there.  I do hate how the mid-struts jockey for position with the mid fender struts...but sadly im a slave to originality so i’ll still install em.


----------



## ian

Got the rear fender and sidestand back on the '47 Shelby. Hoping to ride this Saturday.


----------



## OSCAR...N...

ian said:


> I'm hoping to get it all serviced and do a 22 mile rail to trails ride soon. If we ever get some warm weather that is.....
> View attachment 1633371
> 
> View attachment 1633372



Ian: Looks good . 👀 👏✌️👀about the weather.! Pacience faith, and rest is gonna be historia...Mannyyyyyyyy. Miles W. FOR. Y.
Ok,  Sir.!!!...🙏✌️🤝✌️🙏


----------



## ian

Mounted the rear fender and chainring last night,  and finished up with the rest of the parts this morning.  Ready for a ride,  IF the rain settles down. This is one heavy bike!


----------



## WillWork4Parts

ian said:


> This is one heavy bike!




You might say they're called tank bikes for more than one reason...


----------



## catfish

I think it'll clean up nice.


----------



## tacochris

WillWork4Parts said:


> You might say they're called tank bikes for more than one reason...



Every time I lift one of my bikes onto the stand I put one foot into heaven for a minute.  Lol  Trying to hold a wiggling 57lbs in the air and lock the handle is daunting.


----------



## Barfbucket

A month of heat, freezing, pounding, submerging in penetrating oil, ultrasound and sledge hammering got me this far.  I’m taking it apart with impact wrenches, modified drag link extractors and wrenches with two foot leverage extensions. very slow going fighting 100 years of rust.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

1969 pea picker


----------



## Rivnut

Rivnut said:


> Here's Linda's 1958 Starlet. I was white with powder blue accents and she wanted something with a little more color to it.  She chose the colors and left the rest to me.  Right now I'm waiting on some decent weather to paint the rest of the frame before reassembling it.View attachment 1558761
> 
> I've also got a couple of other projects waiting on paint - a Campus Green Schwinn Typhoon and  and a Radiant Red Schwinn Tiger.



No longer a project.  I got the last of the painting finished and put the decals on today.


----------



## Barfbucket

Rivnut said:


> No longer a project.  I got the last of the painting finished and put the decals on today.    View attachment 1634727
> View attachment 1634725
> View attachment 1634726
> View attachment 1634728



Beautiful


----------



## Thee

Rivnut said:


> No longer a project.  I got the last of the painting finished and put the decals on today.    View attachment 1634727
> View attachment 1634725
> View attachment 1634726
> View attachment 1634728



That is Beautiful


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Thee said:


> That is Beautiful



what he said..


----------



## catfish




----------



## Thee

catfish said:


> View attachment 1636056



What the heck is that string doing?


----------



## WillWork4Parts

Well, this one has been downgraded to project status! 
Tire tried to assassinate me as I approached the grassy knoll. Lol I got to the valve stem before it popped though. 





Mostly waited til the end of the car show, but the seat wasn't cooperating today either, one spring kept backing itself down, making for a rather uncomfortable and lop sided ride.


----------



## WillWork4Parts

Thee said:


> What the heck is that string doing?



Looks like it's the deteriorating skirt guard, just tied up out of the way.


----------



## tacochris

Welp....the 52 is as body worked and primed as its gonna get.  I could go down a rabbit hole with this thing and remove every single blemish, but that defeats the purpose of making it a solid rider.
Next stop, paint and decals!!


----------



## Thee

tacochris said:


> Welp....the 52 is as body worked and primed as its gonna get.  I could go down a rabbit hole with this thing and remove every single blemish, but that defeats the purpose of making it a solid rider.
> Next stop, paint and decals!!
> 
> View attachment 1636587
> 
> View attachment 1636588
> 
> View attachment 1636589



I bondo’d up some fenders had em smooth as glass, took em for powder & the dip wads blasted it all off and coated em LMAO, shoulda painted em myself hahaha


----------



## Thee




----------



## Thee

WillWork4Parts said:


> Looks like it's the deteriorating skirt guard, just tied up out of the way.



Essential to drill 36 holes in the fender to accommodate field fender repair with string 🤔


----------



## tacochris

Thee said:


> I bondo’d up some fenders had em smooth as glass, took em for powder & the dip wads blasted it all off and coated em LMAO, shoulda painted em myself hahaha



Haha!  They thought they were doing you a solid.


----------



## Thee

tacochris said:


> Haha!  They thought they were doing you a solid.



I figured they were? Maybe the bondo melts in the baking process?  hahaha


----------



## Girlbike

Great big hassle!
The paint that isn't chipping off is tough stuff! This might be the first time I try paint stripper.
The good news is that the Manta Ray handlebars fit perfectly for appearance and comfort (for me anyway!). When it's finally done, this critter might be worth it


----------



## Rigs

ChicagoFlash said:


> my 58 Spitfire i got a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking at this thread i saw many cool bikes i never
> seen before glad i joined the forum
> since i started searching the internet there are a number
> of bike i would like to have very cool bikes here



I have that same bike in a 57, same color same paint and missing the fender.


----------



## Thee

Well I guess it’s this? Inventorying evaluating  and formulating plan of attack, had to mock up chain guard for motivation


----------



## Dogtown

1934 Schwinn 10e 28” we are almost there.

Anybody out there know if Torrington 10’s would be correct for this bike?


----------



## catfish

Just got this for a project bike. I'm hoping to find the front fender to pair it up.


----------



## WillWork4Parts

catfish said:


> Just got this for a project bike. I'm hoping to find the front fender to pair it up.
> 
> View attachment 1642893



36ish Rollfast...or CWC?


----------



## catfish

WillWork4Parts said:


> 36ish Rollfast...or CWC?



Colson


----------



## RustyHornet

First parts arrived today for my dream bike build and upgrading my wife’s cruiser.


----------



## Thee

RustyHornet said:


> First parts arrived today for my dream bike build and upgrading my wife’s cruiser.
> 
> View attachment 1643102



Ooooohhhh aaaahhhhhhh I’m feeling that, almost did it might still


----------



## RustyHornet

Thee said:


> Ooooohhhh aaaahhhhhhh I’m feeling that, almost did it might still



Parts going on a 1924 Schwinn and my wife’s 1955 24” boys DX which I’ve fit 26” wheels on. I’m pretty excited to get these working.


----------



## Thee

Upcoming project


----------



## Kickstand3

41 schwinn 
What’s up with these grips? The catalog pic shows these grips on pictures, but says otherwise . I’ve got the correct seat laying around


----------



## GTs58

Kickstand3 said:


> 41 schwinn
> What’s up with these grips? The catalog pic shows these grips on pictures, but says otherwise . I’ve got the correct seat laying around
> 
> View attachment 1644716
> 
> View attachment 1644717
> 
> View attachment 1644718





Those are mid 60's glitter grips. The recessed tear drop grips started in 1960. Here's the grip on my 41 BFG Streamliner.


----------



## Rattman13

Tear down time for frame repairs, and repaint. My wartime Roadmaster Delivery will be apart for a hopefully short time.


----------



## tacochris

Rattman13 said:


> Tear down time for frame repairs, and repaint. My wartime Roadmaster Delivery will be apart for a hopefully short time.
> 
> View attachment 1646906
> 
> View attachment 1646907
> 
> View attachment 1646908
> 
> View attachment 1646913
> 
> View attachment 1646915
> 
> View attachment 1646917
> 
> View attachment 1646919
> 
> View attachment 1646920
> 
> View attachment 1646922
> 
> View attachment 1646925
> 
> View attachment 1646926
> 
> View attachment 1646927
> 
> View attachment 1646928



Those CWC deliveries are such oddball looking shapes but it kinda makes it more awesome in my opinion!  Love it.


----------



## RustyHornet

This should be fun.


----------



## Gimletbikes

Anybody know max spoke tension for single wall drop centers? I'm up to 77 kgf.


----------



## WillWork4Parts

...until it plays a note that doesn't go flat. Or until torque stops increasing, that's when you know the nipple is pulling through the rim. They really don't take as much torque as modern heat treated aluminum rims. I don't use a tension meter, seeing as how they probably didn't use them back in the 40s.


----------



## Gimletbikes

WillWork4Parts said:


> ...until it plays a note that doesn't go flat. Or until torque stops increasing, that's when you know the nipple is pulling through the rim. They really don't take as much torque as modern heat treated aluminum rims. I don't use a tension meter, seeing as how they probably didn't use them back in the 40s.



That's a pretty excellent point.


----------



## Rattman13

RustyHornet said:


> This should be fun.
> 
> View attachment 1647586
> 
> View attachment 1647587
> 
> View attachment 1647588



If you want to stick with the 1" pitch chain contact Ichibike on Ebay. They make 9, 10, and 11 tooth sprockets that should work on those hubs. I have an 11 tooth on my '35 Hawthorne Flyer's 3 speed Nexus hub.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

RustyHornet said:


> This should be fun.
> 
> View attachment 1647586
> 
> View attachment 1647587
> 
> View attachment 1647588






Rattman13 said:


> If you want to stick with the 1" pitch chain contact Ichibike on Ebay. They make 9, 10, and 11 tooth sprockets that should work on those hubs. I have an 11 tooth on my '35 Hawthorne Flyer's 3 speed Nexus hub.



Here are the sprockets, 1" pitch...   https://www.ichibike.com/shop-2
You may have to do a little bit of filing on the nubs for them to fit... I use these on my SA hubs and they work great. I'll keep an 👁️ on your build....


----------



## RustyHornet

Rattman13 said:


> If you want to stick with the 1" pitch chain contact Ichibike on Ebay. They make 9, 10, and 11 tooth sprockets that should work on those hubs. I have an 11 tooth on my '35 Hawthorne Flyer's 3 speed Nexus hub.
> 
> View attachment 1647767



I had read about these. I’m going to convert to 1/2” pitch. I want a new new chain, save the 1” pitch for guys that need them. I like the concept though!


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Making slow but steady progress on my current Rat Rod Bikes Build Off entry, _Shoestring. _It shouldn't take much to get it rideable, mostly just cleaning and greasing bearings, and servicing the coaster brake. The most recent progress however has come from the custom headlight I'm going to build and install on this bike.




I've got a bent spoon that will hold the headlight like you'd hold a baseball using the palm of your hand. Unlike your hand and the baseball though, the headlight will be held in place using either rivets or screws.




I just found a light bulb I could use with the socket I already had in stock. I just had to rob it from one of my back-burner bikes.




Here are most of the parts I intend to use to make this headlight: a large aluminum fence post topper, a VW emblem, a 2x AAA battery tray, an e10 light bulb and socket, and a tiny switch I got from one of the last, if not _the last _Radio Shack in the state of Oklahoma. I already had all these parts, which is good because I'm trying not to spend a ton of money on this bike.
















The good news is that everything fits inside the fence post topper just fine. The not so great news is that I only have just enough room to fit everything inside the topper. That means I've got some cosmetic problems to figure out since I can't trim the topper so the VW emblem sits flush against the ridge on the topper.


----------



## jacob9795

I’m going to overhaul the hubs today. I have a NOS diamond chain that will look pretty good on it.


----------



## jacob9795

This wheel is done.


----------



## JoshCarrell

This one has been on the “up next” pile for ever. I’ve finally gathered all of the parts for it.


----------



## Sped Man

I am back. Been gone for a while. Feels good to be back online. This is an old restoration that needed the tank. Rusty72 helped me out. Yes the paint on the tank is off by a lot but look at how it fits the frame like a glove. I don't think I can squeeze a piece of paper between the bars and the tank! Hopefully, I will be able to finally match up the paint. I thought I had the correct color but what was inside the spray can and what the cap showed were totally different. The spray can cap matched perfectly but what was inside the can didn't.


----------



## Rusty72

Looks great !


----------



## Astroyama

Chopped Cut Rebuilt and now more complete than it has ever been as Folk Art.
CABE Inspired to NOT look like the rest.


----------



## Gimletbikes

Astroyama said:


> Chopped Cut Rebuilt and now more complete than it has ever been as Folk Art.
> CABE Inspired to NOT look like the rest.
> 
> View attachment 1658158
> 
> View attachment 1658159



Man! This is KILLER! Love your style. Some good ideas here. Especially like that scraped finish


----------



## ditchpig

Better not look if you don't like corny....


----------



## catfish




----------



## Gimletbikes

ditchpig said:


> Better not look if you don't like corny....
> 
> View attachment 1660644



Is that a cymbal stand seat post!? Noice.


----------



## ditchpig

Gimletbikes said:


> Is that a cymbal stand seat post!? Noice.



Yes... a tom tom to bass drum mount..too corny eh? You saw it here first! Works very well, no joke .... I can recommend the hack.


----------



## WillWork4Parts

ditchpig said:


> Yes... a tom tom to bass drum mount..too corny eh? You saw it here first! Works very well, no joke .... I can recommend the hack.



You think it will hold a fat boy up without slipping? Lol
I dig it.


----------



## Gimletbikes

ditchpig said:


> Better not look if you don't like corny....
> 
> View attachment 1660641
> 
> View attachment 1660642
> 
> View attachment 1660643
> 
> View attachment 1660644
> 
> View attachment 1660645
> 
> Lotsa other really creative ideas here, too. I dig it. Your style is evident/related on both bikes - that's cool. The little modern pops work well too, stem, crankset, etc.


----------



## ditchpig

WillWork4Parts said:


> You think it will hold a fat boy up without slipping? Lol
> I dig it.



I don't know for sure...it's only tested to 180 lbs. With no noise or problems.... brand is Pearl...1970's I think. So it depends what you call fat....  don't answer that!


----------



## ditchpig

Thanks again, a thumbs up back from me just doesn't seem to say thanks enuf!  Too much fun!


----------



## Rigs

Gimletbikes said:


> Is that a cymbal stand seat post!? Noice.



That thing has so much going on it makes me dizzy when I zoom in.


----------



## Sped Man

Original decal is way too expensive and ugly. This bad boy was very reasonable and way more attractive. It fits the motif of the bike.


----------



## tacochris

Sped Man said:


> Original decal is way too expensive and ugly. This bad boy was very reasonable and way more attractive. It fits the motif of the bike. View attachment 1661297



Man that thing looks like an Avenger!  I wanna salute it!


----------



## Denaffen

Chain arrived yesterday and I’m like the looks of the new rims and the never used vintage Tioga tires I picked up. Unfortunately I still don’t have the 3-speed right.


----------



## Denaffen

Oh yeah... what would y'all do for a seat on that ^ ? I'm taking suggestions.


----------



## Lonestar

You like the Dead?


----------



## Thee




----------



## Kickstand3

..


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

I have projects galore but these just came home with me yesterday and had to start a little bit on the clean up but that is as far as it is going for the moment. I stopped and saw @Glenn Rhein  a brutally fair and honest  Cabe member who is not in it just for himself. I picked up this 1951 straight bar and a'64 American deluxe in coppertone along with some other nick nacks. I guess someone in the past wanted a different paint scheme then the fireball motif. I will get further into this one in the fall.


----------



## Kickstand3

I really excited about this one . Ready for a shake down after dinner. Then I’ll install guard last


----------



## rollfaster

Kickstand3 said:


> I really excited about this one . Ready for a shake down after dinner. Then I’ll install guard last
> 
> View attachment 1663640



Sweet Manton!!


----------



## Barfbucket

Almost ready for a test ride. It’s going to be 75F and sunny on Friday so that’s the target for the first test.


----------



## Rigs




----------



## Rigs

This little bike would be great to hang on to if I had a granddaughter.  It’s complete just cleaned up after I picked it up. Imagine the person who bought this bike when the person registering it for a license engraved the frame right on the top bar. It adds a bit of character, but what an idiot!  Had to putty and epoxy paint the inner rims to beat back the rust, liking the reflector tape too.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Cut out the plywood tank insert, disassembled 2 possible coaster brake hubs (one Benix, one Komet,) and printed my own custom stickers that will be used to cover up some sore spots all on Monday.


----------



## catfish




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

catfish said:


> View attachment 1666241



Remember to stay away from the pins when detailing this one right @tacochris


----------



## WillWork4Parts

Better wear kevlar and chainmail gloves if you plan on polishing anything on that...


----------



## tacochris

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Remember to stay away from the pins when detailing this one right @tacochris



Lol!  I saw this one on FB when it was first posted and knew eventually my name would come up.  Hell of a crusty 35/36 CWC roadmaster!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Patina+rust = @tacochris


----------



## tacochris

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Patina+rust = @tacochris



As horrible as that poor bike is, the good thing about having my name associated with crust and rust is that, on occasion, I end up with some cool bikes!  Lol


----------



## Barfbucket

Barfbucket said:


> Almost ready for a test ride. It’s going to be 75F and sunny on Friday so that’s the target for the first test.View attachment 1666152



Looked like this, before and after shots.


----------



## lgrinnings

Back in October, I was taking the scenic route home from helping my in-laws with some projects in Maine when I spotted the blue bike below at a yard sale and bought it. I've finally gotten a little time to work on it and look what it's turned into...


----------



## JRE

My Current project 1939 Colson.


----------



## Thee

JRE said:


> My Current project 1939 Colson.
> 
> View attachment 1668684



That’s a cool bike but it’s obstructing the view of the C10 😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## JRE

Thee said:


> That’s a cool bike but it’s obstructing the view of the C10 😂🤣😂🤣



Lol yeah other money pit. 1967 Chevy C10


----------



## Mister56

*heavy cleaning and polishing, then clear coat gloss. *


----------



## stezell

Mister56 said:


> View attachment 1669392*heavy cleaning and polishing, then clear coat gloss. *
> 
> View attachment 1669396



It's your project not mine, but why do you plan on polishing it before you clear coat, why don't you do one or the other instead of both. Just my 2 cents and most of the time CC won't adhere to a polished surface. 

V/r
Sean


----------



## tacochris

Little "as found" and "as of yesterday".  
Believe me it has taken ALOT more than simply bolting on things.....Im being encouraged to start a thread on this one so we shall see.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Very cool of you to bring back that rare Huffy @tacochris !! Your efforts will be richly rewarded when you can ride it!!🤩


----------



## tacochris

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Very cool of you to bring back that rare Huffy @tacochris !! Your efforts will be richly rewarded when you can ride it!!🤩



O dude i cant WAIT!  I sat on it carefully yesterday and I can tell its gonna make an amazing rider!  Especially with that 23” top tube!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

I like to watch the front axle nuts while riding mine. The fork flexes the perfect amount for a silky smooth ride.🥰


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

tacochris said:


> Little "as found" and "as of yesterday".
> Believe me it has taken ALOT more than simply bolting on things.....Im being encouraged to start a thread on this one so we shall see.
> 
> View attachment 1669516
> 
> View attachment 1669517



Awesome Job Chris, the grin must be big when you're sitting on that one. Really, really killer bike you got there.


----------



## tacochris

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Awesome Job Chris, the grin must be big when you're sitting on that one. Really, really killer bike you got there.



Appreciate it man.  This one was messed up so bad so seeing it like this is beyond rewarding.


----------



## Gimletbikes

I know, I know. I'm punkin' out on a kiddie trike. But look at how that red and blue and raw 75 year old steel look together. Jeez, I got it bad.


----------



## Kickstand3

.


----------



## Girlbike

Kickstand3 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1675239



Even I know what that is!


----------



## bikesnbuses

😁 
 Some small parts arriving today.. reveal tomrrow!


----------



## bikesnbuses

bikesnbuses said:


> View attachment 1675394 😁
> Some small parts arriving today.. reveal tomrrow!


----------



## Thee

It looks like this _%#^=^%•€ 🤬🤬🤬 I wil win you f_%king inaninmate object 




hope nobody needed that spring 😂🤣😂🤣 I’m not as patient as I used to be


----------



## Thee

Lol sorry it’s hot here, almost got it had to wipe off the sweat


----------



## Thee

Ok I win this round 🤣 hahaha

i think?  Im sure sumtin aint right none-the-less it rides sweet.


----------



## MrMonark13

Thee said:


> Ok I win this round 🤣 hahahaView attachment 1677927i think?  Im sure sumtin aint right none-the-less it rides sweet.



Wow! I love that og paint! Maybe put some boiled linseed oil on it?


----------



## Thee

MrMonark13 said:


> Wow! I love that og paint! Maybe put some boiled linseed oil on it?



Careful with the rags when you use linseed oil !! I had a sponge that was soaked with that stuff on a plywood “mud board”  in the back of my pickup one time, I was up on some scaffolding plastering a stucco wall and I looked down and my truck was on fire LOL hahahaha WTF? I “flew” down it was really just the wood on fire at that point but close call 🔥🔥🔥🧯


----------



## MrMonark13

Thee said:


> Careful with the rags when you use linseed oil !! I had a sponge that was soaked with that stuff on a plywood “mud board”  in the back of my pickup one time, I was up on some scaffolding plastering a stucco wall and I looked down and my truck was on fire LOL hahahaha WTF? I “flew” down it was really just the wood on fire at that point but close call 🔥🔥🔥🧯



Wow! I always soak my rags in water before drying them out. I’ve used it on almost all of my og paint bikes. Very nice results.


----------



## Lonestar

MrMonark13 said:


> Wow! I always soak my rags in water before drying them out. I’ve used it on almost all of my og paint bikes. Very nice results.



I do that trick with rags that have any flammables in them...soak in water dry out...


----------



## tacochris

Lonestar said:


> I do that trick with rags that have any flammables in them...soak in water dry out...



I lay my linseed rag open in the middle of the shop floor....So if it does "flame on" it will burn out in the middle of the concrete.


----------



## Barfbucket

Barfbucket said:


> Almost ready for a test ride. It’s going to be 75F and sunny on Friday so that’s the target for the first test.View attachment 1666152



It’s done. A real beast to ride, tall, high bb, toes only hit the ground, cramped, knees almost hit the bars, grunty gearing. This was a smaller frame, they made taller ones.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer

I just road test the 77 Bridgestone I’ve been going over for a very good friend. Everything has been apart, cleaned and greased...

what do you tell said friend when you don’t want to give his bicycle back.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle

1954 (yes, I said 54, DAMNIT) Corvette, before and after.  Not quite finished, but close.  I still can't believe it's the same bike.


----------



## Girlbike

This vixen was supposed to be a quick return to the road. No first gear!

Wish me luck! I've found a broke spring on one of the pawls. This has happened before. One of my Shimano hubs did this. A strand from an old brake cable, bent just so, worked out well. Hopefully it'll win this time too, on this Sturmey-Archer.


----------



## Kickstand3

I can’t help myself 
3 projects at a time 😵‍💫


----------



## bikesnbuses

Kickstand3 said:


> I can’t help myself
> 3 projects at a time 😵‍💫
> 
> View attachment 1679631



ONLY three??...............................    Amateur . ...  🙄 😁😁


----------



## ian

Kickstand3 said:


> I can’t help myself
> 3 projects at a time 😵‍💫
> 
> View attachment 1679631



3 kickstands with @Kickstand3 ???


----------



## Quakertownrich

'72 Schwinn World Voyageur
Almost done wheel servicing. Need to polish Dura-ace crank/pedals.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Kickstand3 said:


> I can’t help myself
> 3 projects at a time 😵‍💫
> 
> View attachment 1679631



3 ay??? There's hope for you yet Mr. K


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

64 stingray deluxe


----------



## Kickstand3

..aging hardware


----------



## ian

Patinaed (sp?) Hardware!


----------



## Thee

Kickstand3 said:


> ..aging hardware
> 
> View attachment 1684112
> 
> View attachment 1684113
> 
> View attachment 1684114
> 
> View attachment 1684115



Nice


----------



## Rust_Trader

Down to 1 planetary gear to be done..


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Applied my own custom stickers to the frame, tank and chain guard less than an hour ago.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Rust_Trader said:


> Down to 1 planetary gear to be done..
> 
> View attachment 1684241





Dear God!  😳  😍  😳  😍  🤩  😳 🥰


----------



## Lonestar

Started tearing down this 24" to strip all paint, leave raw, & build a 24" BMX Cruiser out of it...





Got a small head-start for the next coolest day in the shop...









That "Great Stuff" overspray on the front wheel is driving me nuts! Can't wait to scrub it off...

I believe it's a June 1950, but have no idea what model. It's a 24"






I'll post my progress as I make it, but it may take a little while...like I said, it's hot & humid out there!

My inspiration for the build...something like this one...


----------



## RustyHornet

Lonestar said:


> Started tearing down this 24" to strip all paint, leave raw, & build a 24" BMX Cruiser out of it...
> 
> View attachment 1684887
> 
> Got a small head-start for the next coolest day in the shop...
> 
> View attachment 1684888
> 
> View attachment 1684889
> 
> That "Great Stuff" overspray on the front wheel is driving me nuts! Can't wait to scrub it off...
> 
> I believe it's a June 1950, but have no idea what model. It's a 24"
> 
> 
> View attachment 1684890
> 
> I'll post my progress as I make it, but it may take a little while...like I said, it's hot & humid out there!
> 
> My inspiration for the build...something like this one...
> 
> View attachment 1684895
> 
> View attachment 1684896



Just a heads up, you can squeeze 26” wheels in that frame. They ride awesome like that, look cool too.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Stained some khaki fabric to cover my custom headlight and tank insert for my '61 Murray Meteor Flite _Shoestring. _I stained the fabric to match the seat.


----------



## Lonestar

RustyHornet said:


> Just a heads up, you can squeeze 26” wheels in that frame. They ride awesome like that, look cool too.



No kiddin'? Wow, thanks for the tip! 👍


----------



## RustyHornet

Lonestar said:


> No kiddin'? Wow, thanks for the tip! 👍



I’ve seen them before where they fit just fine with no mods. But I had to do a little trimming on my wife’s to make them fit. Just the upper rear fender mount. Tire size probably the biggest concern on that, I’m running big fat balloons on hers.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

After digging out a fork that match the fenders that were on my Mead for my Elgin Motobike, it looks like I'm ready to get started.











While doing that, there was another fork in the bottom of the box under a pile of other boxes that I grabbed to try out on my newly acquired Elgin Oriole(by Murray) frame for a custom build & did a quick mock up.










I think I like it! Thinking of a bare metal build with deep fenders.........🤔


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer

Done... 10 minutes ago! Fixed this up for a friend who bought it new as a kid with his paper route money and wanted to be able to ride it again. How many people actually kept that beloved bike from their youth?

 The bike works like a top but as he is 60 years old will his back tolerate those bars?


----------



## palepainter

Posted it in wrong section earlier.  Just about done with this one for the rat rod bikes build off.  This is that fake 1918 Harley Davidson i bought a few weeks ago.  1919 Schwinn Built Hawthorne Deluxe Flyer.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

I am really excited to finally get my hands on an Elgin Oriole frame! 🤓  Especially one by Murray. Most that I see are Westfield made. I had a moment to pull some deep fenders from the pile to try out on the Elgin Oriole frame to satisfy my curiosity after liking the fork mock up. Still liking this so far.🙂











Now I have a good idea what that look has as a starting point. I also have other options like a set of peaked fenders & the fork (somewhere??🤔Thought it was in the same box as the other 2 I dug out🤷‍♂️)And another set of these peaked fenders I bobbed for another project that I kinda stalled out on that may work for this.



I also have a correct fork/trusses/headset for an Oriole w/badge, alemite fittings, crank/ring/BB. With 2 planned builds coming up this is #3 in the que. Realistically this will most likely be a side build during the other 2 if/when I have some time to fiddle with it.😂 Will explore my options with this as I build the other 2.

Going to start on the Elgin Moto as soon as I'm able tomorrow!


----------



## Mister56

Currently. Continuously. 56 Tiger.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Elgin Moto is disassembled Looks like there was a little original paint hiding.... 🙂


----------



## Lonestar

Lonestar said:


> Started tearing down this 24" to strip all paint, leave raw, & build a 24" BMX Cruiser out of it...
> 
> View attachment 1684887
> 
> Got a small head-start for the next coolest day in the shop...
> 
> View attachment 1684888
> 
> View attachment 1684889
> 
> That "Great Stuff" overspray on the front wheel is driving me nuts! Can't wait to scrub it off...
> 
> I believe it's a June 1950, but have no idea what model. It's a 24"
> 
> 
> View attachment 1684890
> 
> I'll post my progress as I make it, but it may take a little while...like I said, it's hot & humid out there!
> 
> My inspiration for the build...something like this one...
> 
> View attachment 1684895
> 
> View attachment 1684896



Made a little more progress this morning before it got too hot & humid out...


Laid the frame out on some cardboard






I guess it's been a while since I last got into my paint stripper...it was under the bathroom sink. I'm so glad it didn't leak under there! I went to take off the cap w/ some channel-locks and...










Yowza!

here it is in action...






















Here we are after a good rinse...still gotta get some of that red primer off. I could'a swore I had some little wire wheels that go into my drill but can't find them for the life of me!





I'm undecided if I'm gonna go full-polish or leave kinda funky-rusty lookin'...

I need some 24" chrome forks, but most I have found have too long a steerer tube...still gotta work that item out in time...

I'm done for today...safety meeting be-a-callin'...  @coasterbrakejunkie1969


----------



## Bike from the Dead

*DONE!*


----------



## Kickstand3

Soaked mostly all I want I believe, will see . I believe I’ll color sand the rest till I’m all down to original paint . I’m not going to waste my time, this will be worth it .


----------



## Gimletbikes

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> View attachment 1685720



Those wheels make my heart siiing


----------



## Girlbike

Lonestar said:


> Started tearing down this 24" to strip all paint, leave raw, & build a 24" BMX Cruiser out of it...
> 
> View attachment 1684887
> 
> Got a small head-start for the next coolest day in the shop...
> 
> View attachment 1684888
> 
> View attachment 1684889
> 
> That "Great Stuff" overspray on the front wheel is driving me nuts! Can't wait to scrub it off...
> 
> I believe it's a June 1950, but have no idea what model. It's a 24"
> 
> 
> View attachment 1684890
> 
> I'll post my progress as I make it, but it may take a little while...like I said, it's hot & humid out there!
> 
> My inspiration for the build...something like this one...
> 
> View attachment 1684895
> 
> View attachment 1684896



What are you using to preserve it? I used turtle wax, so far so good. When my son saw it sort of put together with paint stripped, he insisted it stay like this.


----------



## Girlbike

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> Done... 10 minutes ago! Fixed this up for a friend who bought it new as a kid with his paper route money and wanted to be able to ride it again. How many people actually kept that beloved bike from their youth?
> 
> The bike works like a top but as he is 60 years old will his back tolerate those bars?
> 
> View attachment 1685234



Doubt anyone will like the idea. If he doesn't like riding it this way, the handlebars could be flipped like a lot of them got when I was a kid.


----------



## Lonestar

Girlbike said:


> What are you using to preserve it? I used turtle wax, so far so good. When my son saw it sort of put together with paint stripped, he insisted it stay like this.View attachment 1694604



That looks great! I still haven't decided on the exact finish I will be going for, so no decision on what to use to preserve it. I like the Turtle Wax idea!
I really like the raw look on certain frames, yours looks awesome!


----------



## Girlbike

Lonestar said:


> That looks great! I still haven't decided on the exact finish I will be going for, so no decision on what to use to preserve it. I like the Turtle Wax idea!
> I really like the raw look on certain frames, yours looks awesome!



Thank you! It looks better now. Since then it's been re-scuffed with scotch Brite so it's more even


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Gimletbikes said:


> Those wheels make my heart siiing





Thanks! New Departure C hub in back, ND front on alloy rims. They have different but similar tires now that will go on the bike. I'm hoping a little frame clean up since finding original paint hiding will match the wheels better.😉


----------



## oldfart36

Picked up one Tuesday. 
I must admit I have 2 other projects on the back burner, that once into them, they just haven't tripped my trigger.
BUT! I'm excited about getting started on this 47 Shelby! Right now, I'm in the eyeballing stage, gathering new ideas.


----------



## Gimletbikes

oldfart36 said:


> Picked up one Tuesday.
> 
> View attachment 1696067



That's a tough lookin' rig


----------



## Just Jeff

Added a badge to my Colson project 
Got a chain for it, but haven’t had time to install it yet


----------



## tim elder

Something to ride around the neighborhood, half Phantom half panther, just need to put the chain on and the brake cable and lever.


----------



## WillWork4Parts

tim elder said:


> Something to ride around the neighborhood, half Phantom half panther, just need to put the chain on and the brake cable and lever.  View attachment 1705477
> 
> View attachment 1705478



Black Phanther, I dig it!
Edited to reflect, I think my phone has started autocorrecting when I add the punctuation...


----------



## vince72

Welded brackets to hold the slimline tank, added a nexus 3, new tires, headlamp, adding thumb shifter and welding the horn holes on the tank next


----------



## vince72

vince72 said:


> Welded brackets to hold the slimline tank, added a nexus 3, new tires, headlamp, adding thumb shifter and welding the horn holes on the tank next


----------



## ranman

Trying to decide how far I want to go with it. Have a line on a batwing so kind if hinging on that.


----------



## ian

ranman said:


> Trying to decide how far I want to go with it. Have a line on a batwing so kind if hinging on that.View attachment 1706297
> View attachment 1706298
> 
> View attachment 1706299
> 
> View attachment 1706300
> 
> View attachment 1706301
> 
> View attachment 1706302
> 
> View attachment 1706303
> 
> View attachment 1706304
> 
> View attachment 1706305
> 
> View attachment 1706306



Diggin' that patina!


----------



## kreika

Building some wheels for Mr Maroon Pacemaker. Been awhile since I spoked last, but got it figured out. Wish there was an easy way to get that ND cog off . Tiny 9 tooth on it currently. Uphill….oh my!


----------



## ian

kreika said:


> Building some wheels for Mr Maroon Pacemaker. Been awhile since I spoked last, but got it figured out. Wish there was an easy way to get that ND cog off . Tiny 9 tooth on it currently. Uphill….oh my!
> 
> View attachment 1706693
> 
> View attachment 1706694



I had one of those on  a Rollfast. No way to pedal uphill for this old man. I replaced the cog and driver from a spare ND, and that fixed the problem. Sorta.


----------



## kreika

ian said:


> I had one of those on  a Rollfast. No way to pedal uphill for this old man. I replaced the cog and driver from a spare ND, and that fixed the problem. Sorta.



Thinking the same thing. Only problem is my donor looks just slightly different Model D than the one laced in. Dust cover on the brake side different size. I’m hoping the cog side assembly will be the same and mate happily. One can hope.


----------



## WillWork4Parts

kreika said:


> Building some wheels for Mr Maroon Pacemaker. Been awhile since I spoked last, but got it figured out. Wish there was an easy way to get that ND cog off . Tiny 9 tooth on it currently. Uphill….oh my!
> 
> View attachment 1706693
> 
> View attachment 1706694



Yeah, anymore it depends on my mood whether I swap the entire driver/cog assy out or take the time to unthread the sprocket from the driver with the official tool. I guess it depends on how clean the axle threads are....

If you have the wheel laced and a spanner to loosen the lockring, you can put the cog in the vice, engage the brake, and use the wheel for plenty of leverage. The ND skiptooth cogs are pretty hard to damage. Could also try loosening the lockring on the bike and give it the ol' kickstart maneuver. Lol


----------



## JRE

My current Shelby Project.just got done scrubing it down. Next step up grade some of the chrome and put it back together with new tires and grips


----------



## ian

JRE said:


> My current Shelby Project.just got done scrubing it down. Next step up grade some of the chrome and put it back together with new tires and grips
> 
> View attachment 1706957
> 
> View attachment 1706958
> 
> View attachment 1706959
> 
> View attachment 1706960
> 
> View attachment 1706961
> 
> View attachment 1706962
> 
> View attachment 1706963



Def a project!


----------



## JRE

ian said:


> Def a project!



Will be a rider by the weekend


----------



## vince72

Thanks to cabe members my 70 fastback is starting to look like a bike 👍🏼
I believe I have almost everything either here or on the way!


----------



## vince72

vince72 said:


> Thanks to cabe members my 70 fastback is starting to look like a bike 👍🏼
> I believe I have almost everything either here or on the way!
> 
> View attachment 1708381
> 
> View attachment 1708382


----------



## BF2485

Rust_Trader said:


> Down to 1 planetary gear to be done..
> 
> View attachment 1684241



what is the handle for by rear wheel ? sorry for dumb question...


----------



## MrMonark13

BF2485 said:


> what is the handle for by rear wheel ? sorry for dumb question...



Shift lever for musselman 2 speed. I believe it’s called a suicide shifter.


----------



## oldfart36

Well, along with being way behind, getting 2 bikes shipped out. I have a fun single springer Rocket combo project in the works! 1st is to paint the frame a flat black, with a satin clear, while waiting on the sheet metal.


----------



## BF2485

oldfart36 said:


> Well, along with being way behind, getting 2 bikes shipped out. I have a fun single springer Rocket combo project in the works! 1st is to paint the frame a flat black, with a satin clear, while waiting on the sheet metal.
> 
> View attachment 1717991
> 
> View attachment 1717992



What tires??  They look like the Electra Cruiser Vintage Diamonds


----------



## oldfart36

BF2485 said:


> What tires??  They look like the Electra Cruiser Vintage Diamonds



Sunlite, Diamond Cut, 26" x 2.250. Nice beefy tire.


----------



## Rusty72

Sears Chief . Still looking for correct fenders !


----------



## Astroyama

Intact~Again!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

^^^^^^The last pic is great @Astroyama !!^^^^^ Nice work saving a great memory.✌️


----------



## volksboy57

Reference from the 1917 catalog.






How it started. 1922? Schwinn.



Got these metal clad wheels, but I think originally they should be Maple. Maybe by 1922 they were using metal clad?. The sprocket is probably too big, but I have some other options.



Found matching tires from two different vendors at the long beach swap. For dispay only.



I love these pedals and crank.



How the project is going:


----------



## WillWork4Parts

Pulled some Monark parts out that have been on the shelf for a bit.


I always seem to clean the old paint off of the best part of the chrome first. You can see the right leg didn't fair as well in the pic below. If you don't clean them, you don't know though! Oh well.




This is the frame that I pulled the "Excalibur" of a seatpost out of. If it didn't already have a name on the chain guard, that's what I would name it. 



Since the wheels didn't work on the Silverking, I think I may use them on here....Maybe use the cream/red stripe coaster wheels on it just to try and make it ride today. I had originally intended to relace a Twin Streak hub into them since I think this bike was originally a 2 speed...will see where it goes. It still has the cable clamp marks on the top tube, but not sure about a 3 speed setup and hand brakes on a springer bike, definitely haven't seen original mounts for handbrakes on these. I'm feeling the need for something different to put miles on and I think this one will look good as a fenderless roadster.

The wheel and chain guard just fell off while I was typing, I think it's a sign. Lol Chain guard tab bent and reminded me there may be an interference problem there.


----------



## Kickstand3

DX
Pulled the crank marked 40
I thought it was a 41


----------



## Kickstand3

..


----------



## bikesnbuses

I also got my wheels back from getting respoked and " new" upgraded floating front hub for my Elgin Miss America 
Now I have to go through the hubs and do my best to carefully remove the bled rust ( no AO dip on these..there's some flakey paint that would probably come off with the rust 🙁)
This bike is actually on the stand in my basement for the winter..it might actually get done!!


----------



## ian

Kickstand3 said:


> ..
> 
> View attachment 1744433
> 
> View attachment 1744435



Porcupine?


----------



## Kaneskustoms

Burnt spaghetti...


----------



## GTs58

Kickstand3 said:


> DX
> Pulled the crank marked 40
> I thought it was a 41
> 
> View attachment 1743891
> 
> View attachment 1743892
> 
> View attachment 1743893
> 
> View attachment 1743894
> 
> View attachment 1743895




Weren't the fork bumper tubes only used on the 1941 models?


----------



## Kickstand3

GTs58 said:


> Weren't the fork bumper tubes only used on the 1941 models?



That’s what I thought only crank marked 40
Looks all original though this ride even had the original tires


----------



## GTs58

Kickstand3 said:


> That’s what I thought only crank marked 40
> Looks all original though this ride even had the original tires



1940 tank detailing on your's.


----------



## JMack

bikesnbuses said:


> I also got my wheels back from getting respoked and " new" upgraded floating front hub for my Elgin Miss America
> Now I have to go through the hubs and do my best to carefully remove the bled rust ( no AO dip on these..there's some flakey paint that would probably come off with the rust 🙁)
> This bike is actually on the stand in my basement for the winter..it might actually get done!!
> View attachment 1744439



Oxalic acid you’re referring to?


----------



## JRE

My 1936 Hawthorn Fastback. Need to find the correct rack Chain guard a rack for it.


----------



## Rusty72

Motobike


----------



## PatsBikes

Kickstand3 said:


> That’s what I thought only crank marked 40
> Looks all original though this ride even had the original tires



I have a 39 Dx with a fork bumper, I've seen them on 39, 40, And 41,  My thoughts are if they were factory equiped springer bikes they came with the bumper, Dealer installed no...


----------



## GTs58

Kickstand3 said:


> DX
> Pulled the crank marked 40
> I thought it was a 41
> 
> View attachment 1743891
> 
> View attachment 1743892
> 
> View attachment 1743893
> 
> View attachment 1743894
> 
> View attachment 1743895


----------



## Bike from the Dead

My 1952 Schwinn Hornet, _Kasual Klunker._ It's a rider, but I need to rebuild the coaster brake hub and change the seat to something less... gleaming.


----------



## Danny Anson

before


----------



## Danny Anson

Danny Anson said:


> before
> 
> View attachment 1746380



in the process


----------



## Girlbike

1960? Ross, with S7 wheels, and a new (to it) fork. Needs a 19 tooth Bendix rear. After that, a test drive, waiting for warm weather for painting.


----------



## Rusty72

Almost there.


----------



## rstytnsp

I bought a used 1 speed mountain bike. So far, I lost the huge knobby 2.8" tires, replaced them with lightweight folding touring tires 1.9", huge improvement. I also lost the original black steel super wide bars and dorky stem, and installed a silver polished 'shred neck" and alloy BMX bars.
Also way betta. At least 6" narrower on Each side ! Needed a set back type seat post so I went silver there too. Now my femurs fit. Bike had all black parts as I got it, too much black IMHO. Wheels are OK, gear is too low so I plan to change the chainring. it's like a big BMX bike that's got a long top tube for someone 6'3". Pretty light too, quiet and smooth. I'll cut the excess steering tube off soon. First newish bike I've acquired in 30 years. Molteni orange too.


----------



## RidinRelics

Killer looking motorbike, love everything about it. Paint scheme and badge awesome!


----------



## RidinRelics

1939 Elgin, I’m undecided of building custom or more original. It was heavily painted with house paint, OG paint wasn’t saveable. Just mocking it up now for different looks. Debating using floating front hub I have on it.


----------



## RidinRelics

Another build ( always have multiple going) 1920’s Elgin 28”  rat View attachment 1749801

moto bike resto mod. Frame is fitted with alloy 28” wheels, drums front and rear and sachs 3 spd. I kind of stalled out waiting for parts for Sachs.I was riding this bike with  more modern 26” wheels and 36t ring for gravel riding.





Will be putting larger ring on. Love the patina of the spears  someone added in silver paint along time ago I know bottom half of lamp missing but it’s a rat.Since I really into collecting motos right now, I could change my miind and build it more OG? Either way it’ll have rain gutter fenders and some moto cross bars and probably a rack.The seat will be replaced or at least the silver frame painted black( way I got it).


----------



## WillWork4Parts

RidinRelics said:


> Another build ( always have multiple going) 1920’s Elgin 28”  rat View attachment 1749801
> 
> moto bike resto mod. Frame is fitted with alloy 28” wheels, drums front and rear and sachs 3 spd. I kind of stalled out waiting for parts for Sachs.I was riding this bike with  more modern 26” wheels and 36t ring for gravel riding.
> 
> View attachment 1749809
> 
> Will be putting larger ring on. Love the patina of the spears  someone added in silver paint along time ago I know bottom half of lamp missing but it’s a rat.Since I really into collecting motos right now, I could change my miind and build it more OG? Either way it’ll have rain gutter fenders and some moto cross bars and probably a rack.The seat will be replaced or at least the silver frame painted black( way I got it).View attachment 1749813
> 
> View attachment 1749812



Ooh, the Sachs 3sp drum is one I haven't had on my stand yet! Digging my F&S Dreigang coaster hubs though.


----------



## Danny Anson

covering a seat


----------



## Danny Anson

Danny Anson said:


> covering a seat



I use sealed cell foam.


----------



## Danny Anson

Lights 
Custom Bike Headlights Showcase


----------



## non-fixie

A few weeks ago I bought a rather dilapidated 1980 Gazelle Champion Mondial semi-racer. A.k.a the "G" frame, these are based on the "A" frame Gazelle racing machines, basically the bike that won the World's in 1969, albeit with slightly longer rear stays and a couple of touring-oriented braze-ons.

As bought:





As it looks like now, after stripping and cleaning:





The frame turned out to be in pretty good shape. I have a few parts on order, such as a (somewhat) smaller 118 BCD inner ring for the rather nice Gazelle-branded crankset. Hope to have it back on the road in a couple of weeks.


----------



## juvela

non-fixie said:


> A few weeks ago I bought a rather delipidated 1980 Gazelle Champion Mondial semi-racer. A.k.a the "G" frame, these are based on the "A" frame Gazelle racing machines, basically the bike that won the World's in 1969, albeit with slightly longer rear stays and a couple of touring-oriented braze-ons.
> 
> As bought:
> 
> View attachment 1751096
> 
> As it looks like now, after stripping and cleaning:
> 
> View attachment 1751098
> 
> The frame turned out to be in pretty good shape. I have a few parts on order, such as a (somewhat) smaller 118 BCD inner ring for the rather nice Gazelle-branded crankset. Hope to have it back on the road in a couple of weeks.




Thank you for sharing this handsome new arrival with the forum.

Interesting that it came with dynamo but no lamps.

Only from the low countries do we see a 531DB frameset constructed with an ESGE plate style chainstay bridge.

Frame appears constructed with BOCAMA Competition 76 lug pattern with cutout Nr. R1, BOCAMA Professional bottom bracket shell and Vagner DP+ fork crown.













---

wheel rims appear MAVIC Module E2

---

clear that equipe effe e effe assisted with lavandazione  😸 


-----


----------



## non-fixie

juvela said:


> Interesting that it came with dynamo but no lamps.
> 
> Only from the low countries do we see a 531DB frameset constructed with an ESGE plate style chainstay bridge.
> 
> 
> -----




There was a small front light mounted on the dynamo, which is not visible in the previous picture. You can just see it here:






And the rear brake / rack / kitchen sink mounting plate? Well, I deliberately kept it out of view, as this one is even uglier than the ESGE on my other Gazelle:


----------



## juvela

-----






😱

this looks like something the set decorator may have made sure to use for the motion picture _Steelyard Blues_


-----


----------



## non-fixie

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> 😱
> 
> this looks like something the set decorator may have made sure to use for the motion picture _Steelyard Blues_
> 
> -----




Well, the upside is that truck drivers coming up behind me are going to be extra careful.  😃


----------



## juvela

-----

if one wished to check the _poideur _of that bridge the appropriate unit of measure would be the kg

---

X'umz & O'umz per equipe effe e effe  😍


-----


----------



## Danny Anson

Danny Anson said:


> in the process
> 
> View attachment 1746381



making mud flaps


----------



## ian

Seat recover. Next time I'll use thin padding.


----------



## Danny Anson

Danny Anson said:


> in the process
> 
> View attachment 1746381


----------



## Danny Anson

Wheels are next


----------



## Kickstand3

Probably one of my favorite ,Threads, that’s for sure! This is the front fork for a 41 Schwinn Autocycle, only I originally bought it 
for all the juicy parts. Only I can’t do it so I elected to take off the 
Over paint and run with it . Why not I have everything original to the bike even the original wheels, just don’t have the original rack . I’m doing it !  That’s for sure to beautiful as found.


----------



## Skiroule69

My Firestone Flame GTO project. Most of the cleaning and polishing done. Almost ready for reassembly.


----------



## Danny Anson

Here it is finished. 57 Schwinn majestic. I put it up on the exchange for 600. Think it's worth it?


----------



## Danny Anson

Danny Anson said:


> Here it is finished. 57 Schwinn majestic. I put it up on the exchange for 600. Think it's worth it?
> 
> View attachment 1763192



i made more mud flaps


----------



## Girlbike

Danny Anson said:


> Here it is finished. 57 Schwinn majestic. I put it up on the exchange for 600. Think it's worth it?
> 
> View attachment 1763192



No idea of what it's worth. I do know I'd keep her. She's a beauty!


----------



## Danny Anson

Girlbike said:


> No idea of what it's worth. I do know I'd keep her. She's a beauty!



If it doesn't sell by spring I will put a side mount electric on it.


----------



## Girlbike

Danny Anson said:


> If it doesn't sell by spring I will put a side mount electric on it.



I don't know a thing about the motor, like how to mount them, etc. I've heard that they are simply bolt on, and can be taken back to stock with a couple turns of a wrench.


----------



## BFGforme

Danny Anson said:


> Here it is finished. 57 Schwinn majestic. I put it up on the exchange for 600. Think it's worth it?
> 
> View attachment 1763192



No! But it’s a nice girls bike!


----------



## OZ1972

Beautiful schwinn


----------

